# Forum-Update Sommer 2019



## Marcus (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

mit dem nun endlich bald anstehenden Upgrade des Forums auf eine neue und moderne Software wird es einige Änderungen geben.

*Update 19. Juni 2019*

Wir planen das Upgrade am Vormittag des 20. Juni 2019 durchzuführen. Das Forum während der Arbeiten nur eingeschränkt erreichbar sein. Auch andere Bereich von MTB-News.de werden teilweise nur eingeschränkt benutzbar sein.

*Originalnachricht*

Es wird viele neue und praktische Funktionen geben, einige Dinge können wir aber leider nicht übernehmen. Dazu gehören die Interessengemeinschaften („Gruppen“, „IGs“). Diese werden nach der Software-Umstellung _nicht mehr verfügbar_ sein.

Wir wissen, dass einige der Gruppen gern genutzt werden und bitten euch daher, die für euch wichtigen Beiträge zu sichern.

Für Vereine, die die IGs zur primären Kommunikation nutzen, können wir nach Absprache (einfach eine Nachricht an mich schreiben) ein separates und geschlossenes Unterforum zu diesem Zweck anlegen.

Eine Alternative ist die Nutzung der „Unterhaltungen“ (PNs), welche im Funktionsumfang ebenfalls zulegen werden und die Kommunikation mit vielen Leuten gleichzeitig ermöglichen.

Wir werden dieses Thema nutzen um euch ggf. weiter zu informieren.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Bener (6. Juni 2019)

Wird es wieder animierte Benutzerbilder geben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (6. Juni 2019)

Das hat der hohe Rat noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## hardtails (6. Juni 2019)

viel wichtiger:

wird man endlich die beiträge der sogenannen moderatoren ausblenden können? das geschreibsel ist kaum erträglich


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2019)

... gilt das Erhalten der IG's nur für Vereine?


----------



## Marcus (6. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... gilt das Erhalten der IG's nur für Vereine?



Nicht zwingend, für belebte IGs machen wir das auch sehr gerne.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2019)

@rik 
IBC Fahrwerkstuner bitte auf die Weiße Liste nehmen, merci!


----------



## Marcus (7. Juni 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> IBC Fahrwerkstuner bitte auf die Weiße Liste nehmen, merci!



Done!


----------



## swindle (11. Juni 2019)

Für welchen Termin ist das Update geplant?


----------



## Marcus (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

wir planen aktuell mit Ende Juni.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## xlacherx (11. Juni 2019)

Wird es wieder eine Unterstützung für Tapatalk geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. Juni 2019)

Wollt ihr vielleicht auch eure Werbung überarbeiten?


----------



## GeneralStone (11. Juni 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wollt ihr vielleicht auch eure Werbung überarbeiten?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 873009 Anhang anzeigen 873010 Anhang anzeigen 873011 Anhang anzeigen 873012 Anhang anzeigen 873013


Dafür können die auch nichts . Lösch die Cookies und erneuer deine IP-Adresse, dann bekommst Du was anderes angeboten


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. Juni 2019)

Ich will v.a. auch nicht gar so viel scrollen


----------



## MirkoX (12. Juni 2019)

Was ist eigentlich geplant bzgl. Software? XenForo?


----------



## mw.dd (12. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Es wird viele neue und praktische Funktionen geben


Wenn der Bilder-Upload per Mail wieder klappen würde - das wäre toll!


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend, für belebte IGs machen wir das auch sehr gerne.


Geschlossenes Unterforum für ktwr Treffen hiermit beantragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juni 2019)

MirkoX schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich geplant bzgl. Software? XenForo?


Vermutlich - ist ja bei Rennrad-News auch so. Das Forum wurde ja vor Kurzem geupdated.


----------



## Unikum777 (18. Juni 2019)

@rik

Die IG "FALLOBST Auswärtsspiele - Reiseportal" bitte mit auf die weiße Liste setzen.
Ich denke, wir sind noch ziemlich aktiv.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Marcus (18. Juni 2019)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Die IG "FALLOBST Auswärtsspiele - Reiseportal" bitte mit auf die weiße Liste setzen.
> Ich denke, wir sind noch ziemlich aktiv.



Ok, wird erledigt.


----------



## raschaa (18. Juni 2019)

Moin,

IG "Gravity Pilots e.V." bitte ebenfalls auf die Liste.
Danke


----------



## Marcus (18. Juni 2019)

raschaa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> IG "Gravity Pilots e.V." bitte ebenfalls auf die Liste.
> Danke



Alles klar, machen wir.


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Geschlossenes Unterforum für ktwr Treffen hiermit beantragt


@rik kann man die Thread aus den aktuellen IGs denn eigentlich in so ein Unterforum verschieben?


----------



## Marcus (18. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> @rik kann man die Thread aus den aktuellen IGs denn eigentlich in so ein Unterforum verschieben?



Ja, das machen wir.


----------



## Marcus (19. Juni 2019)

1. Post ist aktualisiert, wir planen das Upgrade für morgen Vormittag.


----------



## martocom (19. Juni 2019)

@__Stefan__ @Leon96


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend, für belebte IGs machen wir das auch sehr gerne.



Könntest Ihr auch bitte die "Trainingsgruppe" auf die weiße Liste setzen? Belebt genug sind wir wohl und es wäre wirklich schade, wenn die dort entstandene Gemeinschaft (welche mittlerweile in die analoge Welt hinüberreicht) aufhörte zu existieren. Und wir würden gerne unter dem Dach von mtb-news bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2019)

Sind dann ggf. Änderungen des NickNames möglich?
Kriegt die Trainingsverwaltung mal eine STRAVA-Import Funktion wie der Winterpokal?


----------



## Marcus (19. Juni 2019)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Könntest Ihr auch bitte die "Trainingsgruppe" auf die weiße Liste setzen?



Ja, mache ich.


----------



## corsa222 (19. Juni 2019)

Wird dabei auch endlich das Wort "Forums" durch "Foren" oder den Singular "Forum" ersetzt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juni 2019)

@rik Gummipunkte deaktivieren könnte das Betriebsklima im Forum etwas entspannen, oder?


----------



## Marcus (19. Juni 2019)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Wird dabei auch endlich das Wort "Forums" durch "Foren" oder den Singular "Forum" ersetzt?



Ein Klick auf das Icon mit der Flagge Deutschlands hilft auch heute schon:


----------



## corsa222 (19. Juni 2019)

Ah Tatsache, dann aber die Frage warum es in der englischen Version "Tippspiel" heißt. Denn das lies mich immer Glauben das wäre das deutsche Menü das nur schlecht übersetzt wäre.


----------



## Marcus (19. Juni 2019)

corsa222 schrieb:


> warum es in der englischen Version "Tippspiel"



Weil es bei uns ein Eigenname ist. Bikemarkt ist ebenfalls nicht übersetzt.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (19. Juni 2019)

tip game und bikemarket, nichts zu danken!

P. S. 70 Punkten für Erfolge wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, dann ist Jozim nicht so allein und @Aggrotroll freut sich bestimmt mit mir


----------



## 4mate (19. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Das hat der hohe Rat noch nicht entschieden.


Hoffentlich nicht. Nichts ist nervtötender als das. So, wie es seit dem letzten Update läuft, ist eigentlich perfekt.
Mit Klick auf das Avatar kann man das gif anschauen, ohne dass man permanent dem Geflimmer ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (19. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Ja, mache ich.


Zur Vergewisserung:
Die bisherigen Threads aus der IG Trainingsgruppe werden dann verschoben und bleiben erhalten?


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Juni 2019)

franzef schrieb:


> tip game und bikemarket, nichts zu danken!
> 
> P. S. 70 Punkten für Erfolge wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, dann ist Jozim nicht so allein und @Aggrotroll freut sich bestimmt mit mir
> Anhang anzeigen 875560


Guessing game or die.
Fantasy league geht auch, hab ich gehört. 

Bin ich ab morgen eigentlich endlich Mod?


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Bin ich ab morgen eigentlich endlich Mod?


Für den Anfang reicht Müd.


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Juni 2019)

@rik bitte "Optik Tuning - Eloxieren" erhalten, danke.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/social-forums/optik-tuning-eloxieren.57/


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

franzef schrieb:


> tip game und bikemarket, nichts zu danken!



Ich wiederhole mich:



> Weil es bei uns ein Eigenname ist.



Beide Namen sind bewusst nicht übersetzt.


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> @rik bitte "Optik Tuning - Eloxieren" erhalten, danke.
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/social-forums/optik-tuning-eloxieren.57/



Wird erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Die bisherigen Threads aus der IG Trainingsgruppe werden dann verschoben und bleiben erhalten?



Ja.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (20. Juni 2019)

Die "Gewinner" hat´s gefressen!?


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

franzef schrieb:


> Die "Gewinner" hat´s gefressen!?



Bitte immer mit der Ruhe, wir sind längst noch nicht fertig


----------



## Deleted 225700 (20. Juni 2019)

*puh*


----------



## Pintie (20. Juni 2019)

Yeah der angry smily ist wieder da 

Alles anders - aber man wird sich daran gewöhnen.

Einziger Negativ Punkt bisher es ist viel heller als vorher. Ich fände ja einen "darkmode" toll. Frage ob die Software das hergibt.

Sonst keine Probleme gefunden.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juni 2019)

Das Forum geht schon wieder gefühlte 5 min und weder bin ich Admin/Mod noch gibt's n KTWRTreffenUnterforum mit Schloss.
Wofür zahl ich eigentlich meinen Premiumaccount? 


sieht gut aus


----------



## Deleted 225700 (20. Juni 2019)

TestTest
ahusernamenverhunzengehtnoch


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juni 2019)

@rik das mit der Nase würd ich so lassen, das ist top 





/edit: beste Neuerung: Mein Username passt auf eine Zeile. 

//edit2: Ich fand die runden Avatare toll


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Juni 2019)

Wow, das Forum ist mobile wieder benutzbar.
Mein persoenliches Highlight: Der "zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag" Button ist auch im Hochformat auf meinem Mobile sichtbar.

Wozu braucht man den eigentlich ueberhaupt?


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man den eigentlich ueberhaupt?



Um zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag zu springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurkenhobel (20. Juni 2019)

Schade, dass das Design wieder für die Tonne ist.


----------



## xrated (20. Juni 2019)

Die Schriftarten sind viel zu groß, vor allem die Header von den Unterforen


----------



## memphis35 (20. Juni 2019)

Schön hell und auf Grund meiner Alterssehschwäche wunderbar zu lesen . Gut gemacht .


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> Die Schriftarten sind viel zu groß, vor allem die Header von den Unterforen


Keine Ahnung, was du meinst. 15px für den Fließtext sind jetzt nicht unbedingt groß. 


// Edit
Und gleich mal nen Bug gefunden, das Smiley-Popup schließt sich nicht, wenn man einen Beitrag absendet.


----------



## Jierdan (20. Juni 2019)

Kanns sein, dass das Foren-Interne  PhotoViewer-Addon das die Gallerie-Threads erträglich gemacht hat nun nicht mehr funktioniert? Das wäre eine Tragödie!


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Juni 2019)

Ich fände den "Hilfreich"-Button gut - darauf passt keins der Smileys. Ansonsten fehlt mir ganz unten auf der Seite der Button um hoch zu springen.
Bin mal gespannt, was man sonst noch Neues entdeckt


----------



## Akira (20. Juni 2019)

Leider gibt es wohl den Button "beobachtete Foren" nicht mehr

ach doch, Menü zum Aufklappen


----------



## Deleted 225700 (20. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> /edit: beste Neuerung: Mein Username passt auf eine Zeile.


*höhö*
Wurde gleich gefixed


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Foren-Interne PhotoViewer-Addon



Es gibt auf der Seite einen "Contact the developer"-Button. Ich denke das ist der einfachste Weg, das wieder zum Laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2019)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Kanns sein, dass das Foren-Interne  PhotoViewer-Addon das die Gallerie-Threads erträglich gemacht hat nun nicht mehr funktioniert? Das wäre eine Tragödie!


Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sogar, die Struktur der Seite hat sich ja geändert. Da muss der Autor halt ran gehen.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (20. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich fände den "Hilfreich"-Button gut - darauf passt keins der Smileys. Ansonsten fehlt mir ganz unten auf der Seite der Button um hoch zu springen.
> Bin mal gespannt, was man sonst noch Neues entdeckt


Die Glühbirne!


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

Akira schrieb:


> Leider gibt es wohl den Button "beobachtete Foren" nicht mehr


----------



## write-only (20. Juni 2019)

Akira schrieb:


> Leider gibt es wohl den Button "beobachtete Foren" nicht mehr


Ist unter dem kleinen Pfeil neben "Beobachtete Themen" versteckt


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Juni 2019)

Pintie schrieb:


> Ich fände ja einen "darkmode" toll. Frage ob die Software das hergibt.


fänd ich auch top! 


everywhere.local schrieb:


> //edit2: Ich fand die runden Avatare toll


fand ich auch gefälliger


franzef schrieb:


> Glühbirne


nein, das ist eher der Geistesblitz und überhaupt nicht hilfreich.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juni 2019)

Darkroommode und Kotzsmiley wären definitiv schon mal ne feine Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (20. Juni 2019)

Irgendwie scheinen alle "Reaktionen" bis auf die Likes beim Umzug verloren gegangen zu sein, ist das Absicht?


----------



## xrated (20. Juni 2019)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Schön hell und auf Grund meiner Alterssehschwäche wunderbar zu lesen . Gut gemacht .



ich bin in einer Welt der Blinden


----------



## alleyoop (20. Juni 2019)

Einen weiteren Daumen hoch für einen Darkroom-mode!


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

write-only schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen alle "Reaktionen" bis auf die Likes beim Umzug verloren gegangen zu sein, ist das Absicht?



Wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben: wir sind noch nicht ganz fertig. Unter anderem die Reaktionen kommen noch.


----------



## xrated (20. Juni 2019)

wäre das vielleicht noch möglich das man einzelne Unterforen ausblenden kann, also nicht nur die jeweiligen Gruppen?


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> wäre das vielleicht noch möglich das man einzelne Unterforen ausblenden kann, also nicht nur die jeweiligen Gruppen?



Vorerst nicht.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. Juni 2019)

Die Trainingsverwaltung geht noch nicht.
Das Menü "mehr ▼" zeigt nix an ...


----------



## scratch_a (20. Juni 2019)

Früher wurden zuerst bei "Beobachtete Themen" nur die angezeigt, in denen neue Beiträge enthalten waren. Erst auf Wunsch konnte man alle anzeigen lassen. Jetzt werden sofort alle angezeigt. Kann man das irgendwo einstellen?

Und "Stylish" funktioniert nicht mehr, so dass das Forum nicht mehr über die komplette Bildschirmbreite angezeigt wird. Hat da wer eine Idee, was man im Skript ändern muss?


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2019)

Mal schnell nur was ausprobiert.


----------



## Bener (20. Juni 2019)

Bener schrieb:


> Wird es wieder animierte Benutzerbilder geben??


Bevor ich das umständlich selber ausprobiere:

Geht das jetzt? Und wenn ja: Welche Einschränkungen gibt es bezüglich des Formats?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und "Stylish" funktioniert nicht mehr, so dass das Forum nicht mehr über die komplette Bildschirmbreite angezeigt wird. Hat da wer eine Idee, was man im Skript ändern muss?




```
.p-body-inner {
    max-width: none;
}
```


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Um zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag zu springen.


Und warum nicht einfach automatisch zum ersten ungelesenen springen? Das funktioniert ja sowieso fuer eine gewisse Zeit bis man dann irgendwann den Button druecken muss. Das ist bissi inkonsistent.

Aber whatever, besser als vorher.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2019)

Bug 2:
Die Overlays in der Titelleiste (Unterhaltungen, Benachrichtigungen, Suche) schließen sich nicht, wenn man außerhalb des Overlays klickt.


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Kann man das irgendwo einstellen?



Guck mal:


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

Bener schrieb:


> Geht das jetzt?



Natürlich nicht.


----------



## Pumu90 (20. Juni 2019)

Hat es einen Grund, das durch den Header so viel Platz verschwendet wird?


----------



## Peter88 (20. Juni 2019)

Ihr meckert bestimmt auch bei der Bescherung noch bevor ihr alles ausgepackt habt.

Wartet doch noch einen Moment


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Juni 2019)

> Hat es einen Grund, das durch den Header so viel Platz verschwendet wird?



Mach mal Adblocker aus, dann verstehst du es (und erschreckst dich kurz)


----------



## roliK (20. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mal schnell nur was ausprobiert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 875792


Ui, das gefällt mir. Gibts den Code dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (20. Juni 2019)

test





auch der editor ist mobil deutlich benutzbarer

und folgenden sinnvollen hinweis gibt es auch:





der editor ist der hammer 


es gibt sogartabellen!


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> und folgenden sinnvollen hinweis


Ach den gabs mobil nicht? Am Desktop schon lange


----------



## write-only (20. Juni 2019)

Und Spoiler!


Spoiler: Oh oh



Snape kills Daenerys


Alles in allem echt schick die neue Software


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

Pintie schrieb:


> Ich fände ja einen "darkmode" toll.





imkreisdreher schrieb:


> fänd ich auch top!





everywhere.local schrieb:


> Darkroommode





alleyoop schrieb:


> Einen weiteren Daumen hoch für einen Darkroom-mode!



Wir werden zu gegebener Zeit Support für `prefers-color-scheme` einbauen. Damit passt sich das Forum dann automatisch auf den eingestellten Modus in Browser/Rechner/Telefon ein.


----------



## Pumu90 (20. Juni 2019)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Mach mal Adblocker aus, dann verstehst du es (und erschreckst dich kurz)



Schockschwerenot  dann doch lieber nur Gelb. Immerhin komme ich bis jetzt nicht 20 mal am Tag versehentlich auf Otto.de


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2019)

Was hat es bitte mit den Zahlen für eine Bewandnis?
Komme ums verrecken nicht drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Was hat es bitte mit den Zahlen für eine Bewandnis?



Anzahl der Notifications die du gerade hast.


----------



## hardtails (20. Juni 2019)

mit werbeblocker (ist hier ja sowieso überlebenswichtig) lässt sich auch der riesige mtb-news banner auf der seite blocken.
Dann sieht man auf den erstn blick auch beiträge und nicht nur dne banner 



aber warum links und recht der schwarze rand? reine platzverschwenung, was soll das?


----------



## xrated (20. Juni 2019)

und wo ist denn jetzt eigentlich der Hilfreich Knopf versteckt?


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Anzahl der Notifications die du gerade hast.


Da hakt es dann noch. Habe nun 0 und oben werden 20 angezeigt.
Oder zählen da PN mit?! Dann würde es stimmen...


----------



## hardtails (20. Juni 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> und wo ist denn jetzt eigentlich der Hilfreich Knopf versteckt?


unter like

fratzenbuch lässt grüßen


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> und wo ist denn jetzt eigentlich der Hilfreich Knopf versteckt?


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Oder zählen da PN mit?! Dann würde es stimmen...



Ja klar. Da warten noch 20 Leute auf Nachricht von dir ;-)


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2019)

Seit Jahren!!!


----------



## Deleted 225700 (20. Juni 2019)

Das ist eh 19x derBärtige, der auf eine Entschuldigung pocht


----------



## f_t_l (20. Juni 2019)

Sieht doch alles ganz gut aus  

Das mit den "Reaktionen" ist mir auch aufgefallen. Aber wenn meine paar hundert fehlenden _Gewinner _und _Schraubenschlüssel _wieder auftauchen, ist ja alles in Butter 

Ein paar mehr Emojis wären noch ganz nett (man ist da vom Smartphone so verwöhnt).
⛈️✌️ etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr Emojis wären noch ganz nett



Der Plan sah vor, dass wir (1) mit komplettem Emoji-Support wieder online gehen und (2) auch spätestens zum Mittag fertig sind. Beides hat durch unerwartete technische Probleme leider nicht geklappt.

Kompletter Emoji-Support kommt aber demnächst.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (20. Juni 2019)

Persönlich wäre ich ja für die ganz harte Nummer, dass man auch noch "Likes" liken kann 

Darstellung in Baumstruktur


----------



## Pumu90 (20. Juni 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> mit werbeblocker (ist hier ja sowieso überlebenswichtig) lässt sich auch der riesige mtb-news banner auf der seite blocken.
> Dann sieht man auf den erstn blick auch beiträge und nicht nur dne banner
> 
> 
> ...



Top Tipp - Danke! (Admins hassen diesen Trick)


----------



## roliK (20. Juni 2019)

@rik: gibts vielleicht ein paar technische Infos zur Infrastruktur? Würde mich interessieren welche Hard- und Software verwendet wird und wie groß eure Datenbanken mittlerweile sind.


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2019)

Unten auf der Seite im schwarzen Balken


----------



## kordesh (20. Juni 2019)

Test: werden die Fotos, die man direkt vom Handy hochlädt, automatisch im Album abgelegt?

Edit: nein. 
Frage: Wie funktioniert das Ganze? Wenn ich direkt ein Foto aus meinem Handy im Editor hochladen, wo werden die Bilder gespeichert?


----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. Juni 2019)

Was ist denn jetzt mit der Trainingsverwaltung ? Wenn man dort auf melde dich an klickt, kappt es nicht, weil die URL falsch ist und wohl das Cookie des neuen Forums nicht korrekt ist/nicht akzeptiert wird.


----------



## f_t_l (20. Juni 2019)

Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich noch:
*Könnte man die Anzahl der Postings pro Forums-Seite anders regeln?*
Mein Vorschlag wären *15* Postings statt der momentanen 25. Gerade mit dem Smartphone sind manche Threads aufgrund vielen Bilder pro Post doch ganz schön mühlselig. Da kommt man selbst mit 4G ins schwitzen


----------



## Apollon (20. Juni 2019)

Mich stört, dass die Buttons zum Blättern der Seiten eines Threads nur am unteren Ende einer Seite angezeigt werden. So muss ich, um zum Beispiel von Seite 1 auf Seite 5 zu blättern, erst einmal die komplette Seite nach unten scrollen. 

Dies ist zumindest bei der mobilen Ansicht der Fall, am PC weiß ich es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Juni 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> Mich stört, dass die Buttons zum Blättern der Seiten eines Threads nur am unteren Ende einer Seite angezeigt werden. So muss ich, um zum Beispiel von Seite 1 auf Seite 5 zu blättern, erst einmal die komplette Seite nach unten scrollen.
> 
> Dies ist zumindest bei der mobilen Ansicht der Fall, am PC weiß ich es nicht


Am Computer nicht.


----------



## roliK (20. Juni 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich noch:
> *Könnte man die Anzahl der Postings pro Forums-Seite anders regeln?*
> Mein Vorschlag wären *15* Postings statt der momentanen 25. Gerade mit dem Smartphone sind manche Threads aufgrund vielen Bilder pro Post doch ganz schön mühlselig. Da kommt man selbst mit 4G ins schwitzen


Bitte nicht. 
Oder halt einstellbar machen.


----------



## Habitat84 (20. Juni 2019)

Schön wärs wenn man die schriftgröße ändern könnte...man scrollt sich ja nen Wolf


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Juni 2019)

Endlich wieder mobil nutzbar! Würde auch das zu ladende datenvolumen deutlich gerückt? 
Darmmode +1


----------



## hardtails (20. Juni 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Darmmode +1


Braucht es echt nicht, gibt schon genug Endprodukte aus diesem hier


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Juni 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Braucht es echt nicht, gibt schon genug Endprodukte aus diesem hier


Ich hasse diese verdammte automatischworteverunstaltende Automatik würg... Darkmode natürlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Ui, das gefällt mir. Gibts den Code dazu?


Noch nicht, hatte nur in den Developer Tools etwas rumgespielt. Vielleicht mach ich mir auch nen Stylus-Style.



rik schrieb:


> Wir werden zu gegebener Zeit Support für `prefers-color-scheme` einbauen. Damit passt sich das Forum dann automatisch auf den eingestellten Modus in Browser/Rechner/Telefon ein.


Hmm, unterstützt die Forensoftware nicht ganz altmodisch verschiedene Themes? Automatisch ist ja ganz schön, aber (zusätzlich) manuell halt noch besser.


----------



## Big_Jim (20. Juni 2019)

hmm ich bin am suchen wie ich wieder auf die beobachten Foren komme

Nachtrag
erst ewigkeiten gesucht jetzt ist es da
tztz da war ich wieder zu ungeduldig


----------



## xrated (20. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht könnte man die Breite noch etwas effektiver nutzen statt dem schwarzen Hintergrund.


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

Big_Jim schrieb:


> hmm ich bin am suchen wie ich wieder auf die beobachten Foren komme







__





						Forum-Update Sommer 2019
					

Wow, das Forum ist mobile wieder benutzbar. Mein persoenliches Highlight: Der "zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag" Button ist auch im Hochformat auf meinem Mobile sichtbar.  Wozu braucht man den eigentlich ueberhaupt?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## kordesh (20. Juni 2019)

Big_Jim schrieb:


> hmm ich bin am suchen wie ich wieder auf die beobachten Foren komme
> 
> Nachtrag
> erst ewigkeiten gesucht jetzt ist es da
> tztz da war ich wieder zu ungeduldig


----------



## FrankausHalle (20. Juni 2019)

Warum sind eigentlich nur am unteren Ende des Threats Schaltflächen zum „vor und zurückspulen“?
Es wäre toll, wenn die auch ganz oben sind. Dann müsste man nicht immer die ganze Seite runterscrollen, wenn man in einem Thema blättern möchte.


----------



## xrated (20. Juni 2019)

Die Seiten zum draufklicken sind doch oben auch


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2019)

Hi Admin-Team


Das neue Forum ist stellenweise noch bissle ungewohnt, aber ansonsten echt cool ! 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## kordesh (20. Juni 2019)

Bei der alten Software haben sich die Benachrichtigungen automatisch aktualisiert, wenn man auf anderen Tabs unterwegs war oder den Browser „geschlossen“ und wieder geöffnet hat (mobil, also nicht wirklich den Browser komplett geschlossen).

Das passiert nun nicht mehr. Kann man das wieder aktivieren?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2019)

wo finde ich denn den button für *ungelesene *beobachtete themen?


war super, wenn die breite besser genutzt werden würde.
die spalte vom avatar sollte verbreitert werden, damit beiträge mit wenig text nicht unnötig viele zeilen haben.

aktuell

dabei seit :
01.01.2000
punkte für 
reaktionen:
4711

besser

dabei seit: 01.01.2010
erhaltene likes: 4711  (wem bringt diese anzeige etwas?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juni 2019)

@rik Kann es sein, das beim Upload Gewinner und Hilfreich verwechselt werden?!


----------



## arno¹ (20. Juni 2019)

ne, eigentlich nicht. aber man kann wohl seine reaktion nicht mehr wieder löschen

edit: doch, noch mal drauftippen


----------



## arno¹ (20. Juni 2019)

wo tauchen denn eigentlich die mit lesezeichen markierten beiträge auf?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juni 2019)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit der Trainingsverwaltung ? Wenn man dort auf melde dich an klickt, kappt es nicht, weil die URL falsch ist und wohl das Cookie des neuen Forums nicht korrekt ist/nicht akzeptiert wird.


@rik ?


----------



## Frankentourer (20. Juni 2019)

Könnt ihr bitte die IG Nürnbergsdavradler auf die white List übernehmen? Wir sind sehr aktive und organisieren alles über das Forum.


----------



## Frankentourer (20. Juni 2019)

Meine Nürnbergerdavradler


----------



## arno¹ (20. Juni 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> wo tauchen denn eigentlich die mit lesezeichen markierten beiträge auf?


habs gefunden, über das eigene konto


----------



## EarlyUp (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo @All,

also ich hab ja noch meine Probleme auf meinem Laptop mit der Darstellung. 
Kurz was zur Hardware: 13" 1920x1080

Ich nutze meist Strg und + oder - um die Seiten größer oder kleiner zu machen. Lasse ich das Forum auf 100%, kann ich da fast nichts lesen weil es sehr klein ist. zudem wird links und rechts sehr viel Space verschwendet. Für mich sind 150% ideal um lange zu lesen. Dann passt das Forum aber nicht mehr so ganz auf den Bildschirm. Ich glaube das liegt am Header...
Schaut euch einfach mal die Bilder an. Ich denke dann wird es verständlicher.


----------



## caemis (20. Juni 2019)

Gibt es noch einen direkten Zugriff auf die eigenen Fotos/auf das eigene Album - oder ist das noch nicht implementiert? 
Wenn ich eines meiner Bilder aus einem Thread öffne erscheint das Album im alten Layout - über die Kontodetails gibt es
scheinbar keinen direkten Link mehr?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (20. Juni 2019)

So übel schaut das nun aus, riesen Werbebanner und kaum noch Forum :-(
Ich mein, dass Ihr Kohle verdienen wolt und müsst OK aber so.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2019)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit der Trainingsverwaltung ? Wenn man dort auf melde dich an klickt, kappt es nicht, weil die URL falsch ist und wohl das Cookie des neuen Forums nicht korrekt ist/nicht akzeptiert wird



Selbes bei den Vidschos ! Da scheint auch die Anbindung noch nicht ganz hinzuhauen


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2019)

ron101 schrieb:


> So übel schaut das nun aus, riesen Werbebanner und kaum noch Forum :-(
> Ich mein, dass Ihr Kohle verdienen wolt und müsst OK aber so.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 875893


werbung habe ich keine, aber der platz an dem die werbung normalerweise angezeigt werden würde hat dann halt die farbe des hintergrundes.


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Juni 2019)

Wann kommt man wieder zu "Gewichte"?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Selbes bei den Vidschos ! Da scheint auch die Anbindung noch nicht ganz hinzuhauen



Selbiges beim LMB, kann man sich auch nicht anmelden

Wenn man oben aus der Forumsseite auf mehr... oder LastMinuteBiking das DropDown öffnen will geht das nicht. Erst wenn man unter Fotos oder Videos ist öffnet sich das DropDown


----------



## scratch_a (20. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> wo finde ich denn den button für *ungelesene *beobachtete themen?
> 
> ...





rik schrieb:


> Guck mal:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 875793


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juni 2019)

Ich meine, es wurde vorher von Marcus schon gesagt, dass das LMB beim Update über die Wupper geht.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juni 2019)

in der alten Software konnte man in der forenübersicht durch klick auf die zahl der antworten zu einem thread eine liste aller user öffnen, die dort gepostet haben. wäre schön, wenn das irgendwann (asap, klar) wieder aktiviert wird.


----------



## Habitat84 (20. Juni 2019)

Gibts keinen Gewinner Button mehr? Hilfreich ist auch nicht mehr da?


----------



## KUBIKUS (20. Juni 2019)

Update und keine Werbung mehr! Super!


----------



## Diddo (20. Juni 2019)

ron101 schrieb:


> So übel schaut das nun aus, riesen Werbebanner und kaum noch Forum :-(



Ja, schreit förmlich nach Adblocking... An das Design gewöhnt man sich aber die riesigen Banner sind auf kleineren Bildschirmen (1440x900) echt etwas drüber.


----------



## RFS_134 (20. Juni 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Gibts keinen Gewinner Button mehr? Hilfreich ist auch nicht mehr da?


Doch , geh mal mit dem Cursor auf den like Button, dann siehst du es, sind nur andere Symbole jetzt und mehr Möglichkeiten..


----------



## scratch_a (20. Juni 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Gibts keinen Gewinner Button mehr? Hilfreich ist auch nicht mehr da?





4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 875827



Alles unter "Like" versteckt...


----------



## Habitat84 (20. Juni 2019)

Besten dank


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Juni 2019)

@rik  sehr schön, gut lesbar!

trotz hohem alter


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Wann kommt man wieder zu "Gewichte"?


Jau, nächster Bug. der more/mehr Link ganz oben geht nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (20. Juni 2019)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Hallo @All,
> 
> also ich hab ja noch meine Probleme auf meinem Laptop mit der Darstellung.
> Kurz was zur Hardware: 13" 1920x1080
> ...


"Stylish" installieren und für die Seite folgende Zeilen einfügen:

```
.p-body-inner {
    max-width: 95%;
}
```

Dann wird beim Zoomen zwar die Schrift skaliert, der Anzeigebereich bleibt aber immer auf 95 % der Seitenbreite.

Tipp kommt von @sp00n82


----------



## GeneralStone (20. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Guck mal:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 875793


Der Filter macht aber eine ODER Verknüpfung drauß . Mir wäre mit einer UND Verknüpfung sehr geholfen (wie bisher auch so war -> "Beobachtete Themen"). So verliert man doch den Überblick


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Gibts keinen Gewinner Button mehr? Hilfreich ist auch nicht mehr da?


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2019)

Top!


----------



## EarlyUp (20. Juni 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> "Stylish" installieren und für die Seite folgende Zeilen einfügen:
> 
> ```
> .p-body-inner {
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Das schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## FrankausHalle (20. Juni 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> Die Seiten zum draufklicken sind doch oben auch


Öööhmmmm.... bin ich blind... wo denn?


----------



## vergilbt (20. Juni 2019)

Könnt ihr push-notifications integrieren?
D.h. derjenige, der mag und es aktiviert, bekommt sofort eine Benachrichtigung (Chrome funzt am Handy als auch PC) über neue Beiträge...


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2019)

vergilbt schrieb:


> Könnt ihr push-notifications integrieren?



Wurde gerade eben erledigt.


----------



## vergilbt (20. Juni 2019)

Gibt's nicht
Kam gerade an.
Topjob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mal schnell nur was ausprobiert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 875792



Ich hab jetzt mal einen Stylesheet für nen Darkmode zusammengezimmert. Aus Gewohnheit mit den Kommentaren in Englisch, ist mir gerade eben selbst erst aufgefallen. 
Sollte man einfach so ein Stylus einfügen können (vom _Stylish_ Addon rate ich aus Datenschutzgründen ab, die sammeln wohl alle besuchten Seiten...).


```
/**
* Dark mode
*/
:root {
    --dark-background-main: #333334;
    --dark-background-darker: #202020;
    --dark-background-light: #515151;
    --dark-background-lighter: #747474;
    --dark-border-color: #757575;
    --dark-border-color-code: #9b6a21;
    --dark-text-color-main: #dadada;
    --dark-text-color-header: #8c8c8c;
    --dark-text-color-code-title: #ffb74b;
    --dark-text-color-dark: #000000;
    --dark-text-color-light: #777777;
    --dark-link-color-default: #7095b0;
}

/* Main color for the links */
a {
    color: var(--dark-link-color-default);
}

/* The title text of the current post */
.p-title-value {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-code-title);
}


/* The background color of the container surrounding the posts */
.p-body-inner {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
}


/* General block messages */
.block-container {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

.blockMessage {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.block-footer {
    background: linear-gradient(180deg, var(--dark-background-dark), var(--dark-background-main));
}


.contentRow-fader {
    background: linear-gradient(180deg, var(--dark-background-dark), var(--dark-background-main));
}

.block-row.block-row--clickable:focus,
.block-row.block-row--clickable:hover {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-light);
}


/* Post container */
.block--messages .message,
.block--messages .block-row {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* Post user column */
.message-cell.message-cell--user,
.message-cell.message-cell--action {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-right-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* The arrow pointing to the user column */
.message-userArrow::after {
    border-right-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}


/* Post header */
.message-attribution {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-header);
    border-bottom-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* Code blocks and quotes */
.bbCodeBlock {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
    border-left-color: var(--dark-border-color-code);
}

/* Code block title */
.bbCodeBlock-title {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-code-title);
    background-color: var(--dark-background-light);
}

/* Signature */
.message-signature {
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
    color: #8c8c8c;
}

/* Reactions bar (likes, etc) */
.reactionsBar {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.reactionsBar .reactionSummary > li,
.message-responseRow .reactionSummary > li {
    background: transparent;
    margin-left: 1px;
}

.tooltip--reaction .tooltip-content {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}


/* Special user banner */
.userBanner.userBanner--staff,
.userBanner.userBanner--primary {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color-code);
}


/* A general block container. Also used for the quick reply */
.block-container {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
}

/* Quick reply tool bar */
.fr-toolbar {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-light);
    border-top-color: var(--dark-link-color-default);
}

/* Buttons in the tool bar */
.fr-toolbar .fr-command.fr-btn,
.fr-popup .fr-command.fr-btn {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-dark);
}

/* Disabled buttons */
.fr-toolbar .fr-command.fr-btn.fr-disabled,
.fr-popup .fr-command.fr-btn.fr-disabled {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-light);
}

/* Quick reply text box */
.fr-box.fr-basic .fr-wrapper {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
}

/* The text color in the answer box */
.fr-box.fr-basic .fr-element {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

/* Shortened quote box */
.bbCodeBlock-expandLink {
    background: linear-gradient(to bottom, rgba(50, 50, 50, 0) 0%, var(--dark-background-main) 80%);
}

/* Inline Preview */
.bbCodePreview-content {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}


/* Paginations */
.pageNav-jump {
    background: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
    color: var(--dark-link-color-default);
}

.pageNav-jump:hover,
.pageNav-jump:active {
    background: var(--dark-background-lighter);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-dark);
}

.pageNav-page {
    background: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color) !important; /* Needs to be important or the middle borders display wrong */
    color: var(--dark-link-color-default);
}

.pageNav-page:hover,
.pageNav-page:active {
    background: var(--dark-background-lighter);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-dark);
}

.pageNav-page.pageNav-page--current {
    background: var(--dark-text-color-code-title);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-dark);
}


/* Button links */
.button.button--link,
a.button.button--link {
    background: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
    color: var(--dark-link-color-default);   
}

.button.button--link:hover,
.button.button--link:focus,
.button.button--link:active,
a.button.button--link:hover,
a.button.button--link:focus,
a.button.button--link:active {
    background: var(--dark-background-lighter);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-dark);
}


/* Overlay menus */
.menu-content {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

.menu-header {
    background: var(--dark-background-darker);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-code-title);
    border-bottom-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.menu-footer {
    background: var(--dark-background-main);
    border-top-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* New notification entries */
.menu-row.menu-row--highlighted {
    background: var(--dark-background-light);
}

.menu-row.menu-row--clickable:hover {
    background: var(--dark-background-main);
}

/* Old notification entries */
.menu-row.menu-row--alt {
    background: var(--dark-background-main);
}

.menu-row.menu-row--separated + .menu-row {
    border-top-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* Extra styles for the smiley overlay */
.menu--emoji .menu-header {
    background: var(--dark-background-main);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}


/* More overlays */
.overlay {
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.overlay-title {
    background: linear-gradient(0deg, var(--dark-background-main), var(--dark-background-dark));
}

.overlay-content {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-light);
}

/* Overwrite the general block message style */
.overlay-content .blockMessage {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-light);
}


/* Input fields */
.input {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-lighter);
}

.input:focus,
.input.is-focused {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-lighter);
}
```



PS:
Dieses inline-Preview für eine Antwort macht mich ganz kirre, vor allem wenn da so viele Scrollleisten sind. Das alte Popup oder gleich die komplett neue Seite war da besser.


----------



## arno¹ (20. Juni 2019)

hinweis noch zu push-notifications: falls man das möchte, kann man das im browser ein- und ausstellen

und im benutzerkonto ganz genau einstellen, wie vorher bei mail


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (20. Juni 2019)

@rik 
Gewinner und Hilfreich die man bekommen hat sind vertauscht. Wurde bestimmt schon hier moniert vermutlich, hab aber keine Lust wieder alles durchzulesen


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juni 2019)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> @rik
> Gewinner und Hilfreich die man bekommen hat sind vertauscht. Wurde bestimmt schon hier moniert vermutlich, hab aber keine Lust wieder alles durchzulesen


Er hat eine PN.


----------



## platt_ziege (20. Juni 2019)

funktioniert die abo funktion jetzt etwa endlich mal zuverlässig???


----------



## arno¹ (20. Juni 2019)

das mit gewinner/hilfreich wurde hier tatsächlich schon zwei, drei mal genannt, ich kanns aber nicht nachvollziehen


Anhang anzeigen 875937


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (20. Juni 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich noch:
> *Könnte man die Anzahl der Postings pro Forums-Seite anders regeln?*
> Mein Vorschlag wären *15* Postings statt der momentanen 25. Gerade mit dem Smartphone sind manche Threads aufgrund vielen Bilder pro Post doch ganz schön mühlselig. Da kommt man selbst mit 4G ins schwitzen



ich bin eher für 50 posts pro seite oder gerne auch hundert, scheiss geblättere geht auf keine kuhhaut, und wenn du nur 4G und nicht 4G+ hast, haste halt das falsche abo 

ansonsten darkmode, den platz rechts und links verkleinern und dafür das effektive forum = die textboxen breiter machen, avatare gerne wieder rund.


----------



## Symion_Privat (20. Juni 2019)

Sorry aber was ist das denn für ein Augenkrebs Layout!
Mitte sau hell, außen dunkel. Das Gelb auch zu grell. Gibts auch nen Modus für den ich keine Sonnenbrille brauce?


----------



## hulster (20. Juni 2019)

Also Jungs, mir gefällt die neue Forensoftware gut. Toller Job.



Die Beschwerden über das Banner versteh ich nicht. Bei mir scrollt das mit weg. Ist doch ok.
Die Leute die sich über Werbung beschweren, dürfen sich ja gerne zusammentun und das Forum finanzieren.


----------



## soprano (20. Juni 2019)

Ich komme in die Trainingsverwaltung nicht rein?! Melde mich beim Forum an und es geht trotzdem nicht ?!


----------



## write-only (20. Juni 2019)

Anmelden mit OpenID geht auch noch nicht


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Juni 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 875905


Dort kommt man wie hin? 
Per Smartphone ist es etwas schwieriger zu finden....


----------



## Martinwurst (20. Juni 2019)

Ich find das Forum seit dem Update jetzt nicht schlimm, aber irgendwie ziemlich grell und unübersichtlicher als vorher


----------



## GG71 (20. Juni 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> das mit gewinner/hilfreich wurde hier tatsächlich schon zwei, drei mal genannt, ich kanns aber nicht nachvollziehen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 875937
> ...


Es geht um die Altdatenübernahme - hat man früher irgenwo Hilfreich bekommen, steht das jetzt als Gewinner verbucht bzw. umgekehrt.


----------



## arno¹ (20. Juni 2019)

ah so. das können die jungs ja im nachgang auf der datenbank richten, falls das wichtig ist.


----------



## DAKAY (20. Juni 2019)

Könnt ihr bei "beobachte Themen" noch einen Filter für gelesen/ungelesen einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (20. Juni 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich meine, es wurde vorher von Marcus schon gesagt, dass das LMB beim Update über die Wupper geht.


Das wäre fürs KBU schade...


----------



## GG71 (21. Juni 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ah so. das können die jungs ja im nachgang auf der datenbank richten, falls das wichtig ist.


Mir ist das Schnulli, habe nur kurz Erklär-Bär gespielt.


----------



## luftschaukel (21. Juni 2019)

Na das schaut doch auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus!

Danke an die Mods für die Arbeit!


PS
Dachte man kann jetzt auch die Smileys vom Smartphone mit benutzen?


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Juni 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> PS
> Dachte man kann jetzt auch die Smileys vom Smartphone mit benutzen?


dauert noch...


----------



## luftschaukel (21. Juni 2019)

Ok, danke für die Info. 
Hatte das so im Podcast mitbekommen.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juni 2019)

Und Version 2 des Darkmodes mit ein paar Verbesserungen und fehlenden Elementen.


```
/**
 * Dark mode
 */
:root {
    --dark-background-main: #333334;
    --dark-background-dark: #2D2D2D;
    --dark-background-darker: #202020;
    --dark-background-light: #515151;
    --dark-background-lighter: #747474;
    --dark-border-color: #757575;
    --dark-border-color-light: #888888;
    --dark-border-color-code: #9b6a21;
    --dark-text-color-main: #eaeaea;
    --dark-text-color-header: #8c8c8c;
    --dark-text-color-code-title: #ffb74b;
    --dark-text-color-dark: #000000;
    --dark-text-color-light: #777777;
    --dark-link-color-default: #82BCE6;
}

/* Main color for the links */
a {
    color: var(--dark-link-color-default);
}

/* The title text of the current post */
.p-title-value {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-code-title);
}


/* The background color of the container surrounding the posts */
.p-body-inner {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
}


/* General block messages */
.block-container {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
}

.blockMessage {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.block-footer {
    background: linear-gradient(180deg, var(--dark-background-dark), var(--dark-background-main));
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.contentRow-fader {
    background: linear-gradient(180deg, var(--dark-background-dark), var(--dark-background-main));
}

.block-row.block-row--clickable:focus,
.block-row.block-row--clickable:hover {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-light);
}

/* This is used e.g. for the search results */
.block-row.block-row--separated,
.block-row.block-row--separated + .block-row {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* Notices Overview */
.block-row.block-row--alt {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

/* The settings left menu */
.blockLink:hover,
.blockLink.is-selected {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-lighter);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}


/* Thread block */
.structItem {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* Page links on hover */
.structItem:hover .structItem-pageJump a,
.has-touchevents .structItem-pageJump a {
    background: var(--dark-background-lighter);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}


/* Post container */
.block--messages .message,
.block--messages .block-row {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
    background-color: var(--dark-background-dark);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* Post user column */
.message-cell.message-cell--user,
.message-cell.message-cell--action {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-right-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* The arrow pointing to the user column */
.message-userArrow,
.message-userArrow::after {
    border-right-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}


/* Post header */
.message-attribution {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-header);
    border-bottom-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* Code blocks and quotes */
.bbCodeBlock {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
    border-left-color: var(--dark-border-color-code);
}

/* Code block title */
.bbCodeBlock-title {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-code-title);
    background-color: var(--dark-background-light);
}

/* Signature */
.message-signature {
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
    color: #8c8c8c;
}

/* Reactions bar (likes, etc) */
.reactionsBar {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.reactionsBar .reactionSummary > li,
.message-responseRow .reactionSummary > li {
    background: transparent;
    margin-left: 1px;
}


/* Tooltips */
.tooltip--bookmark .tooltip-content,
.tooltip--member .tooltip-content,
.tooltip--share .tooltip-content {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.memberTooltip-header {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-dark);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

.memberTooltip-name a {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-code-title);
}

.tooltip--bookmark .tooltip-content,
.tooltip--member .tooltip-content,
.tooltip--share .tooltip-content {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

/* This is the tooltip for likes, etc */
.tooltip--reaction .tooltip-content {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}


/* Special user banner */
.userBanner.userBanner--staff,
.userBanner.userBanner--primary {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color-code);
}


/* Quick reply tool bar */
.fr-toolbar {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-light);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
    border-top-color: var(--dark-link-color-default);
}

/* Buttons in the tool bar */
.fr-toolbar .fr-command.fr-btn,
.fr-popup .fr-command.fr-btn {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-dark);
}

/* Disabled buttons */
.fr-toolbar .fr-command.fr-btn.fr-disabled,
.fr-popup .fr-command.fr-btn.fr-disabled {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-light);
}

/* Borders between buttons */
.fr-separator {
    background-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.fr-popup {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
}

.fr-popup .fr-input-line input[type="text"],
.fr-popup .fr-input-line textarea {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-lighter);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color-light);
}

.fr-command.fr-btn + .fr-dropdown-menu .fr-dropdown-wrapper {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

/* Quick reply text box */
.fr-box.fr-basic .fr-wrapper {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* When switching to BBCode */
.message-editorWrapper .fr-box.bbWrapper textarea.input {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

/* The text color in the answer box */
.fr-box.fr-basic .fr-element {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

/* Shortened quote box */
.bbCodeBlock-expandLink {
    background: linear-gradient(to bottom, rgba(50, 50, 50, 0) 0%, var(--dark-background-main) 80%);
}

/* Inline Preview */
.bbCodePreview-content {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}


/* Paginations */
.pageNav-jump {
    background: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
    color: var(--dark-link-color-default);
}

.pageNav-jump:hover,
.pageNav-jump:active {
    background: var(--dark-background-lighter);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-dark);
}

.pageNav-page {
    background: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color) !important; /* Needs to be important or the middle borders display wrong */
    color: var(--dark-link-color-default);
}

.pageNav-page:hover,
.pageNav-page:active {
    background: var(--dark-background-lighter);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-dark);
}

.pageNav-page.pageNav-page--current {
    background: var(--dark-text-color-code-title);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-dark);
}


/* Button links */
.button.button--link,
a.button.button--link {
    background: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
    color: var(--dark-link-color-default);    
}

.button.button--link:hover,
.button.button--link:focus,
.button.button--link:active,
a.button.button--link:hover,
a.button.button--link:focus,
a.button.button--link:active {
    background: var(--dark-background-lighter);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-dark);
}


/* Tabs */
.tabs--standalone {
    background: var(--dark-background-dark);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.block-minorTabHeader {
    background: var(--dark-background-dark);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);    
}

/* Overlay menus */
.menu-tabHeader {
    background: var(--dark-background-main);
}

.menu-content {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-main);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

.menu-header {
    background: var(--dark-background-darker);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-code-title);
    border-bottom-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.menu-footer {
    background: var(--dark-background-main);
    border-top-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* New notification entries */
.menu-row.menu-row--highlighted {
    background: var(--dark-background-light);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

/* Old notification entries */
.menu-row.menu-row--alt {
    background: var(--dark-background-main);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

.menu-row.menu-row--clickable:hover {
    background: var(--dark-background-main);
}

.menu-row.menu-row--separated + .menu-row {
    border-top-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

/* Settings overlay links */
.menu-linkRow {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

.menu-linkRow.is-selected,
.menu-linkRow:hover,
.menu-linkRow:focus {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}

/* Extra styles for the smiley overlay */
.menu--emoji .menu-header {
    background: var(--dark-background-main);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}


/* More overlays */
.overlay {
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.overlay-title {
    background: linear-gradient(0deg, var(--dark-background-main), var(--dark-background-dark));
}

.overlay-content {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-light);
}

/* Overwrite the general block message style */
.overlay-content .blockMessage {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-light);
}


/* Input fields */
.input {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-lighter);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color-light);
}

.input:focus,
.input.is-focused {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-lighter);
}

.input::placeholder {
    color: rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8);
}

.input:focus::placeholder,
.input.is-focused::placeholder {
    color: rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8);
}

.inputGroup.inputGroup--joined .inputGroup-text {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-light);
    color: var(--dark-link-color-default);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color-light);
}

.inputGroup.inputGroup--joined .input + .inputGroup-text,
.inputGroup.inputGroup--joined .input + .input,
.inputGroup.inputGroup--joined .inputGroup-text + .input {
    border-left-color: var(--dark-border-color-light);
}


/* Used e.g. for the settings left row */
.formRow > dt {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
}

/* And the bottom bar */
.formSubmitRow-bar {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
}


/* User profile */
.memberHeader-main {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
}

.memberHeader-name {
    color: var(--dark-text-color-code-title);
}

.message-responseRow {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}

.memberOverviewBlock-seeMore {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
}


/* Private message receipient */
.select2 .select2-selection ul > li.select2-selection__choice {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-darker);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-code-title);
}

/* Error message when no recipient is there */
.select2-results__options {
    background-color: var(--dark-background-light);
    border-color: var(--dark-border-color);
    color: var(--dark-text-color-main);
}
```


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juni 2019)

Und gerade aufgefallen: die Verhaltensregeln und das Impressum unten im Footer verweisen auf emtb-news.de anstatt auf mtb-news.de. Im alten Forum war das noch nicht so, also vermute ich einen Bug hier.


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Und Version 2 des Darkmodes mit ein paar Verbesserungen und fehlenden Elementen.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


geil! wie baue ich das ein?


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> geil! wie baue ich das ein?


Mit dem Stylus Addon für Firefox oder Chrome. Für mobiles geht da nix soweit ich weiß, kein Browser unterstützt sowas dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Und gerade aufgefallen: die Verhaltensregeln und das Impressum unten im Footer verweisen auf emtb-news.de anstatt auf mtb-news.de. Im alten Forum war das noch nicht so, also vermute ich einen Bug hier.



siehste ja wo die Reise hingeht


----------



## Deleted 225700 (21. Juni 2019)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Dort kommt man wie hin?
> Per Smartphone ist es etwas schwieriger zu finden....


Auf das Like batschen und halten, am Rechner reicht drüberhoovern


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

soprano schrieb:


> Ich komme in die Trainingsverwaltung nicht rein?! Melde mich beim Forum an und es geht trotzdem nicht ?!



Geht jetzt auch wieder. 

Gewichte usw. laufen auch bald wieder.


----------



## EnDurOFoX (21. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Und Version 2 des Darkmodes mit ein paar Verbesserungen und fehlenden Elementen.




Danke funktioniert super und kein Augenkrebs mehr


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info.
> Hatte das so im Podcast mitbekommen.



Vgl. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/forum-update-sommer-2019.891040/post-15964746


----------



## vergilbt (21. Juni 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bei "beobachte Themen" noch einen Filter für gelesen/ungelesen einbauen?


Den Unterschied dazwischen erkennt man mit "Fett" für "ungelesen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Geht jetzt auch wieder.
> 
> Gewichte usw. laufen auch bald wieder.


----------



## roliK (21. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal einen Stylesheet für nen Darkmode zusammengezimmert. Aus Gewohnheit mit den Kommentaren in Englisch, ist mir gerade eben selbst erst aufgefallen.
> Sollte man einfach so ein Stylus einfügen können (vom _Stylish_ Addon rate ich aus Datenschutzgründen ab, die sammeln wohl alle besuchten Seiten...).


Sorry, stimmt natürlich. Ich verwende aus den gleichen Gründen auch Stylus.

Danke für das Stylesheet!


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

Kleine Bitte: könntet ihr die Diskussion über das Dark-Mode-CSS in ein separates Thema auslagern? Dieses Thema hier soll eher zum allgemeinen Support dienen. 

Danke


----------



## Mehrsau (21. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal einen Stylesheet für nen Darkmode zusammengezimmert. Aus Gewohnheit mit den Kommentaren in Englisch, ist mir gerade eben selbst erst aufgefallen.
> Sollte man einfach so ein Stylus einfügen können (vom _Stylish_ Addon rate ich aus Datenschutzgründen ab, die sammeln wohl alle besuchten Seiten...).
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist wundervoll! 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## harryhallers (21. Juni 2019)

Danke fürs die Arbeit.

War die Navigation <<vorherige>> 8 von 8 schon immer nur unten bei der mobilen Variante ? Wenn ich zum letzten Beitrag will muss ich immer nach unten scrollen, oder geht das auch anders?

Funktioniert es jetzt das ich bei jeden neuen Beitrag eine Mail bekomme oder nur wenn ich den Beitrag auch aufrufe?


----------



## migges (21. Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen rik
Ich kann mich bei E-mtb nicht mehr anmelden,hier klappts wie gewohnt.

code"no_api_key_in_request"message"Die Anforderung enthielt keinen API-Schlüssel."params[]
Muss ich was ändern?


----------



## Mehrsau (21. Juni 2019)

Auch wenn es ein kleines bisschen offtopic ist: Viele monieren die Werbung und auch ich finde sie mobil furchtbar nervig. 

Gibt es die Möglichkeit mtb-news finanziell zu unterstützen? Bestenfalls mit einem Art "Pro-Account" der dann alle Werbung ausblendet und das Layout anpasst?


----------



## DAKAY (21. Juni 2019)

vergilbt schrieb:


> Den Unterschied dazwischen erkennt man mit "Fett" für "ungelesen"


Is klar, würde die gelesenen aber gerne ausblenden, so wie bisher.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Is klar, würde die gelesenen aber gerne ausblenden, so wie bisher.


oben links auf neue beiträge und dann oben rechts auf den filter.


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Und Version 2 des Darkmodes mit ein paar Verbesserungen und fehlenden Elementen.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


danke, mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f_t_l (21. Juni 2019)

*Bei der Video-Einbindung ist mir aufgefallen:

Über die Paste&Copy-URL der MTB-News-Videos gibt es eine Fehlermeldung.*





*Beim manuellen Einfügen im Forum erscheint kein Video-Frame, sondern nur der Link in die Video-Abteilung.*


----------



## roliK (21. Juni 2019)

Gibts eigentlich auch eine Einbettung für Pinkbike-Videos? Oder will man das nicht, weils ja die Konkurrenz ist?


----------



## Bejak (21. Juni 2019)

Ah, der Umbau ist erfolgt. Wo sind die "beobachteten Foren" geblieben?


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> Ah, der Umbau ist erfolgt. Wo sind die "beobachteten Foren" geblieben?



Wurde in diesem Thema schon mindestens 3x erklärt


----------



## Aldar (21. Juni 2019)

Liegt es am Forum oder an meinem Handy das man Bilder nicht mehr über Whats App teilen kann? 
Bilder die als Anhang im Post verfügbar sind gehen der Rest nicht.


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> *Bei der Video-Einbindung ist mir aufgefallen:
> 
> Über die Paste&Copy-URL der MTB-News-Videos gibt es eine Fehlermeldung.*



Danke für den Hinweis, geht jetzt:


----------



## Deleted 344631 (21. Juni 2019)

Ich schleim mal ne Runde.

Nach anfänglicher Ablehnung gefällt mir das neue Design ganz gut.

Habt ihr ganz prima fein gemacht  


Wenn ihr noch einen Filter einbauen könntet, mit dem ich alle anderen User ausblenden kann, sozusagen Ignore all perfekt.


----------



## Apollon (21. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> oben links auf neue beiträge und dann oben rechts auf den filter.


Das geht bei "neue Beiträge", jedoch nicht bei "Beobachtete Themen"


----------



## Gefahradler (21. Juni 2019)

Schade, dass es die Bike-der-Woche Buttons im Profil nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (21. Juni 2019)

gefällt mir soweit. habt nen guten Job gemacht . Ein DarkMode wäre natürlich klasse


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

migges schrieb:


> Ich kann mich bei E-mtb nicht mehr anmelden,hier klappts wie gewohnt.





migges schrieb:


> Muss ich was ändern?



Hi,

nein, musst du nicht. Es sollte jetzt wieder klappen!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Schade, dass es die Bike-der-Woche Buttons im Profil nicht mehr gibt...



Kommt wieder. Geduld.


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2019)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch einen Filter einbauen könntet, mit dem ich alle anderen User ausblenden kann, sozusagen Ignore all perfekt.


einfach abmelden und deine "Qualitätsposts" ins Word hämmern.


----------



## migges (21. Juni 2019)

Danke dir.und ja es geht wieder.


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch einen Filter einbauen könntet, mit dem ich alle anderen User ausblenden kann, sozusagen Ignore all perfekt.



Ich kann dir einen Filter bauen, mit dem alle anderen User dich ausgeblendet haben. Sag einfach Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (21. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> einfach abmelden und deine "Qualitätsposts" ins Word hämmern.


Aber bitte nicht speichern


----------



## Mehrsau (21. Juni 2019)

Ich finde die Punkte für die Reaktionen relativ irrelevant unter dem Namen und Avatar. Interessanter und ein wenig weniger irrelevant wären da die Beiträge die der User bereits gepostet hat.


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> Das geht bei "neue Beiträge", jedoch nicht bei "Beobachtete Themen"


----------



## Deleted 344631 (21. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> wegen akuter Dümmlichkeit ausgefiltert





slowbeat schrieb:


> wegen akuter Dümmlichkeit ausgefiltert





rik schrieb:


> Ich kann dir einen Filter bauen, mit dem alle anderen User dich ausgeblendet haben. Sag einfach Bescheid.



Funktioniert auch so schon prima. Danke.


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ich finde die Punkte für die Reaktionen relativ irrelevant unter dem Namen und Avatar. Interessanter und ein wenig weniger irrelevant wären da die Beiträge die der User bereits gepostet hat.


darüber kann man streiten.
Bei mir ist's genau umgekehrt 

@rik jetzt mal was Ernsthaftes und recht wichtiges:
Die ganzen Popup-Frames (Smileys, User-Bild, Benachrichtigungen,...) schliessen sich nicht, wenn man neben das Frame klickt. Das ist etwas nervig.


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Die ganzen Popup-Frames (Smileys, User-Bild, Benachrichtigungen,...) schliessen sich nicht, wenn man neben das Frame klickt. Das ist etwas nervig.



Ich weiß, steht auf der Todo-Liste für heute.


----------



## slowbeat (21. Juni 2019)

Mobilbug:
Der Frame in dem Reaktionen gelistet sind skaliert nicht sinnvoll. Aufm Schlaufohn dreimal so breit wie der Faden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Selbes bei den Vidschos ! Da scheint auch die Anbindung noch nicht ganz hinzuhauen



Danke @rik 
auch fürs herrichten der anderen Anbindung


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Mobilbug:
> Der Frame in dem Reaktionen gelistet sind skaliert nicht sinnvoll. Aufm Schlaufohn dreimal so breit wie der Faden.



Liegt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an deinem Phone/Browser.


----------



## roliK (21. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> @rik jetzt mal was Ernsthaftes und recht wichtiges:
> Die ganzen Popup-Frames (Smileys, User-Bild, Benachrichtigungen,...) schliessen sich nicht, wenn man neben das Frame klickt. Das ist etwas nervig.


Darüber wollt ich mich auch grade beschweren. 

Nein ernsthaft, sicher grade voll stressig für die Admins.  Gute Arbeit habt ihr da geleistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Die ganzen Popup-Frames (Smileys, User-Bild, Benachrichtigungen,...) schliessen sich nicht, wenn man neben das Frame klickt. Das ist etwas nervig.





roliK schrieb:


> Nein ernsthaft, sicher grade voll stressig für die Admins.  Gute Arbeit habt ihr da geleistet.



Schneller als gedacht, sollte jetzt klappen.

Habe das gestern Abend schon versucht zu reparieren, war aber komplett matsch im Kopf und hab's nicht hinbekommen. Ein paar Stunden Schlaf, einen Kaffee und eine Flasche Club Mate später war's nach einer Minute gefixt


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Darüber wollt ich mich auch grade beschweren.
> 
> Nein ernsthaft, sicher grade voll stressig für die Admins.  Gute Arbeit habt ihr da geleistet.


nix Beschwerde, nur Bugreport.

Find es eigentlich erstaunlich, dass alles schon so gut funktioniert (also gesamthaft betrachtet)



rik schrieb:


> Schneller als gedacht, sollte jetzt klappen.
> 
> Habe das gestern Abend schon versucht zu reparieren, war aber komplett matsch im Kopf und hab's nicht hinbekommen. Ein paar Stunden Schlaf, einen Kaffee und eine Flasche Club Mate später war's nach einer Minute gefixt




funzt


----------



## Mehrsau (21. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Schneller als gedacht, sollte jetzt klappen.
> 
> Habe das gestern Abend schon versucht zu reparieren, war aber komplett matsch im Kopf. Ein paar Stunden Schlaf, einen Kaffee und eine Flasche Club Mate später war's in einer Minute gefixt



tut es! Klasse Job macht ihr da ;-) 

Da stünde immer noch meine Frage nach der Finanzierbarkeit eurer Arbeit und der IT dahinter im Raum


----------



## slowbeat (21. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Liegt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an deinem Phone/Browser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 876072


Chrome auf Android P



OK, nur doppelt so breit.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Liegt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an deinem Phone/Browser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 876072


das 'reagierten' bitte in 'reagiert haben' ändern.


----------



## Mehrsau (21. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> das 'reagierten' bitte in 'haben reagiert' ändern.



In Zeiten der immer weiter fortschreitenden englifizierung wäre ich ja für reagierted als universelle Vergangensheitsform. Oder reaged, wenn es denn unregelmäßig sein soll.

Jetzt mal ernsthaft.. das ist doch wohl echt egal oder?


----------



## oldwoodkai (21. Juni 2019)

hm ich weiß noch nicht was ich von dem Update halten soll
bei mir lassen sich meine beobachteten Themen weder auf dem Firmenrechner noch auf meinem Pad nach gelesen und ungelesen sortieren.
aber vielleicht komme ich da ja noch drauf


----------



## Roadrunner1 (21. Juni 2019)

Kann es sein, dass der Button für die Anmeldung zum Last Minute Biking verschwunden ist? Gruß Roadrunner


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2019)

oldwoodkai schrieb:


> hm ich weiß noch nicht was ich von dem Update halten soll
> bei mir lassen sich meine beobachteten Themen weder auf dem *Firmenrechner* noch auf meinem Pad nach gelesen und ungelesen sortieren.
> aber vielleicht komme ich da ja noch drauf


fehler gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> OK, nur doppelt so breit.



Ok, passiert hier auf Android/Chrome auch. Mal schauen, woran das liegt …

Liegt am Video-Embed, das wird breiter dargestellt als es soll, das Overlay nimmt sich dann ebenfalls den Platz. Lässt sich beheben.


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2019)

@rik  sorry, dass ich nochmal nerve.
Besteht die Möglichkeit, das KTWR-Treffen-Subforum anzupassen?

Es wäre schön, wenn es nicht-öffentlich wäre und die Moderation Mitglieder hinzufügen könnte.
Ich würde mich freiwillig melden (ist jetzt kein doofer Witz). Wäre sicher gut, wenn noch @Ratt-n-Roll @BjL @MrMapei @Kombinatschef oder wenigstens ein Teil davon Modrechte hätten.
Sub-Sub-Boards kann man nicht weiter erstellen? Also quasi für jedes Treffen eins. Ansonsten würden wir fortan wohl mit Tags arbeiten.

Ich kann momentan halt nicht mal meine eigenen Posts bearbeiten 

aber kein Stress. Wollt's mal anmerken, sind zum Teil sicher auch Infos drin, die nicht unbedingt für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt sind


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2019)

@rik , hier passt was nicht:

benennung ersetzen:







ich betrachte gerade mein profil. entweder 'dein' durch 'mein' ersetzen, oder gleich weglassen.




wie/ woraus werden die punkte berechnet?




warum englisch?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2019)

@rik , und hier ebenfalls nicht:

ich betrachte dein profil. 'du folgst' durch 'rik folgt' ersetzen.


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn es nicht-öffentlich wäre



Es ist nicht-öffentlich. 

Antworten auf die anderen Anmerkungen später.


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Juni 2019)

die neuesten Profilnachrichten brauchen doch auch nicht angezeigt werden, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (21. Juni 2019)

@rik wäre es möglich, die Werbung oben in einem definierten Block anzuzeigen? 
Die meist zuletzt geladene Werbung verschiebt immer den gesamten Inhalt darunter um eine Daumenbreite. Das war schon immer etwas nervig.


----------



## schmitr3 (21. Juni 2019)

Die Toolbar/Menüleiste springt beim scrollen, das ist komisch.
Scrollt man die Seite runter:



Scrollt man dann einmal kurz nach oben ändert die sich in:



Scrollt man dann wieder unter, wird es wieder die "Foren"-Leiste.


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2019)

ist doch völlig richtig so


----------



## schmitr3 (21. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> ist doch völlig richtig so


Nö


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Nö










die schwarze Leiste wird seit Jahren  beim Hochscrollen angezeigt, da man damit auf andere Portale gelangt. Sie überblendet halt die gelbe. Geschickte Lösung eigentlich


----------



## Ersatzaccount1 (21. Juni 2019)

Liebes Forumteam, ich komme seit dem Update nicht mehr in meinen Account. Ich nutze Login mit Facebook und auf allen Browsern kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:





Ob Ihr da mal schauen könnt? Mein normaler Profilname ist Frostfalke. Lieben Dank.


----------



## schmitr3 (21. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> die schwarze Leiste wird seit Jahren  beim Hochscrollen angezeigt, da man damit auf andere Portale gelangt. Sie überblendet halt die gelbe. Geschickte Lösung eigentlich


Nochmal nö


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Nochmal nö


fragst du schon wieder danach, dass jemand deine zarten Gefühle verletzt? 
Du bist sicher nicht der einzige, der hier scrollt. Komischerweise siehst aber scheinbar nur du das als "Fehler".


----------



## schmitr3 (21. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> fragst du schon wieder danach, dass jemand deine zarten Gefühle verletzt?


Pfff, Unsinn


everywhere.local schrieb:


> Du bist sicher nicht der einzige, der hier scrollt.


Uh, danke für den Hinweis, da bin noch nicht drauf gekommen 


everywhere.local schrieb:


> Komischerweise siehst aber scheinbar nur du das als "Fehler".


Hast du jeden einzelnen schon gefragt? Respekt!
Menüs, die sich in Abhängigkeit der Richtung des Scrollens ändern, sind definitiv nicht schön oder nutzerfreundlich. Diese doppelten Leisten auch nicht. Entweder bleiben beide Leisten beim Scrollen stehen, oder nur die gelbe.


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> die schwarze Leiste wird seit Jahren beim Hochscrollen angezeigt, da man damit auf andere Portale gelangt. Sie überblendet halt die gelbe. Geschickte Lösung eigentlich


mobil bleibt immer die gelbe @rik

außerdem sieht man mobil das Seitenblättern nur unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (21. Juni 2019)

Hilfreich, Gefällt etc. wurde gefixt
Danke @rik oder dem stillen Verantwortlichen.


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

Ersatzaccount1 schrieb:


> ich komme seit dem Update nicht mehr in meinen Account. Ich nutze Login mit Facebook



Das funktioniert jetzt wieder für Facebook, Twitter und Google.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## slowbeat (21. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Ok, passiert hier auf Android/Chrome auch. Mal schauen, woran das liegt …
> 
> Liegt am Video-Embed, das wird breiter dargestellt als es soll, das Overlay nimmt sich dann ebenfalls den Platz. Lässt sich beheben.


Funktioniert, danke @rik


----------



## Kero81 (21. Juni 2019)

Ansich alles gut, bis auf den monströsen Header und die schwarze/gelbe Leiste. Würde den Header viel kleiner haben wollen und die schwarze Leiste nur bei Mouse Hover angezeigt bekommen. Scrollt man hoch und möchte aber etwas von der gelben Leiste anklicken, muß man erst runter scrollen. Anzeige bei Mouse Hover wäre da eleganter, zumindest am Rechner. Nur so als Input... Mich nervts n bissl das die Leiste beim scrollen die Farbe ändert. Erinnert mich an die Flash Werbung von früher. 

Edit: Darkmode... dass man sich das heutzutage überhaupt erst wünschen muß.


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> außerdem sieht man mobil das Seitenblättern nur unten


Bei Android 4.4.2 nicht mal das. Also weder oben noch unten.
Es gibt nur oben "zum 1. ungelesenen Beitrag" 
Zudem ist der Header wahrlich monströs:
Im Hochformat 1/4 der Seite, im Querformat nahezu die Hälfte


----------



## Deleted 225700 (21. Juni 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Bei Android 4.4.2


Wuz!?


----------



## MudGuard (21. Juni 2019)

Beim "Foren als gelesen markieren" fehlt nach dem Update die Auswahlmöglichkeit "alle Foren" <-> "aktuelles Forum".


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2019)

franzef schrieb:


> Wuz!?


Sumsang S4 Mini  Das tut es mir noch 1 Dekade!


----------



## Frostfalke (21. Juni 2019)

@rik  Ganz lieben Dank! Hatte schon Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

MudGuard schrieb:


> Beim "Foren als gelesen markieren" fehlt nach dem Update die Auswahlmöglichkeit "alle Foren" <-> "aktuelles Forum".


----------



## MudGuard (21. Juni 2019)

Ah - danke - hatte ich nicht gesehen. Bisher kam bei dem "Foren als gelesen markieren" immer die Abfrage. Wenn das jetzt als getrennter Button vorhanden ist, ist das natürlich vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Milsani (21. Juni 2019)

Warum gibt's jetzt nur noch undifferenzierte Likes, kommen Gewinner und Hilfreich noch mal wieder?

M.


----------



## beetle (21. Juni 2019)

Wo sind denn die BdW Badges hin?


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Juni 2019)

beetle schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die BdW Badges hin?


kommt wieder, meinte rik


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2019)

Milsani schrieb:


> Warum gibt's jetzt nur noch undifferenzierte Likes, kommen Gewinner und Hilfreich noch mal wieder?
> 
> M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Kleine Bitte: könntet ihr die Diskussion über das Dark-Mode-CSS in ein separates Thema auslagern? Dieses Thema hier soll eher zum allgemeinen Support dienen.
> 
> Danke


Gesagt, getut.





						Darkmode für das neue Forum (CSS Code für Stylus Addon)
					

Was? Ein Dark Mode für das neue Forumsdesign.        Wie? Man benötigt das Stylus-Addon für Firefox/Chrome. Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/styl-us/ Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylus/clngdbkpkpeebahjckkjfobafhncgmne Opera...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Und auch noch gleich ein Update gemacht.


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Sumsang S4 Mini  Das tut es mir noch 1 Dekade!


gips da nich 1 nices Kasten-Rom?`


----------



## kamikater (21. Juni 2019)

Warum wird der Button "gehe zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag" nicht mehr angezeigt?


----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2019)

Früher konnte man z.B. bei den Mountainbike News einfach auf "Erstellungsdatum" drücken und die Themen wurden so sortiert daß das neueste Thema der Redaktion oben stand. Perfekt.
Heute muß man 1. oben rechts den Filter öffnen, 2. dann sortieren nach "Erste Nachricht" 3. Dann auf den tab Filter drücken. 4. Nun muß man hoffen dass es zu den neuesten Themen auch schon einen Kommentar gegeben hat damit die neuesten Themen auch oben stehen.

Dass ist nicht nur umständlich (vorher 1 klick, jetzt 3 klick mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten), sondern man kann nicht sicherstellen, daß man auch immer ein gerade neues Thema der Mountainbike News oben hat. Sehr schade und schlechter / umständlicher als vorher.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juni 2019)

Pssst....bitte _nicht _weitersagen....es geht bei den Updates unter dem _Strich _nur um _mehr Traffic. 


_


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2019)

kamikater schrieb:


> Warum wird der Button "gehe zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag" nicht mehr angezeigt?


Ich habe ihn gerade gesehen. 
Durch deinen Beitrag angeregt, klickte ich in einem abonnierten Thema nicht auf die aktuelle Seite, sondern eine Seite davor. 
Da war er dann, oben rechts. Mobil ist er der Standard, zumindest an meinem veralteten Endgerät


----------



## kamikater (21. Juni 2019)

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot posten? Ich sehe nichts


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2019)

@rik kannst du die DIMB IG Köln noch retten bzw. auf die weiße Liste nehmen ?

Stimmt es denn das das LMB auch stirbt ?
Wir von der IG Köln sind wahrscheinlich einiger der wenigen ( Dinosaurier  ) die das regelmässig nutzen und wenn ja müssen wir uns ja mal um Ersatz kümmern ....


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. Juni 2019)

Beobachtete Themen bitte wieder wie davor. So das die was man gelesen hat nach hinten rutschen und nicht noch auf der ersten Seite angezeigt werden. Keine Lust da immer zu blättern um ein bestimmtes Thema zu suchen.


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> kannst du die DIMB IG Köln noch retten bzw. auf die weiße Liste nehmen ?



Ja, kann mich aber erst Montag kümmern.



schraeg schrieb:


> Stimmt es denn das das LMB auch stirbt ?



Aktuell nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Heute muß man



Für solche für dich wichtigen Sachen kannst du dir auch einfach ein Bookmark im Browser anlegen. Die Seite mit der voreingestellten Sortierung hat einen wunderbar funktionierenden Link: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/mountainbike-news.106/?order=post_date&direction=desc


----------



## Yeti666 (21. Juni 2019)

Wo finde ich jetzt mein Album, oder sind die ganzen Bilder jetzt weg?


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Ja, kann mich aber erst Montag kümmern.


weil wegen ktwrtreffengruppe hat vorrang


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2019)

kamikater schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen Screenshot posten? Ich sehe nichts


Bist du Mobil oder mit Desktop PC hier?


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2019)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich jetzt mein Album, oder sind die ganzen Bilder jetzt weg?


----------



## mpirklbauer (21. Juni 2019)

Geht der "Werbebanner" oben etwas kleiner??
Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr euch darüber finanziert.
Aber so geht das gar nicht, die fast Hälfte des Bildschirms ist damit voll.


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2019)

Wenn du deine suchst, kannst ja auch auf dein user Bild klicken


----------



## Yeti666 (21. Juni 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 876370


Da sind nur allgm. Bilder, ich suche aber meine Bilder, das wird echt immer schlimmer und komplizierter hier.


----------



## Mad-Line (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo
wann und wohin werden die themen der Gruppe "Optik Tuning - Eloxieren " verschoben?
Es sind wichtige Texte und Freds drin. Leider habe ich nicht rechtzeitig mit bekommen das sie abgeschaltet wird.

Edit: habs gefunden danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (21. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Wurde gerade eben erledigt.





arno¹ schrieb:


> hinweis noch zu push-notifications: falls man das möchte, kann man das im browser ein- und ausstellen
> 
> und im benutzerkonto ganz genau einstellen, wie vorher bei mail
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 875930


Geht das auch auf dem iPhone?


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2019)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Da sind nur allgm. Bilder, ich suche aber meine Bilder, das wird echt immer schlimmer und komplizierter hier.


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Geht das auch auf dem iPhone?



Mit Safari zumindest leider nicht. Wie es bei alternativen Browsern aussieht, weiß ich gerade nicht.


----------



## arno¹ (21. Juni 2019)

ich tippe darauf, dass es am iphone nicht funzt


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Juni 2019)

Wenn man bei einem selbst erstellten Thema auf "Weitere Einstellungen" geht, taucht dort ein Link mit "Thema bearbeiten" auf. Der sollte wohl in "Titel bearbeiten" umbenannt werden, denn er erlaubt anscheinend nur genau das.










(Und falls sich jemand fragt, dass ist mein Dark Mode Userstyle - siehe Signatur)


----------



## Yeti666 (22. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Wenn du deine suchst, kannst ja auch auf dein user Bild klicken


Wenn ich auf mein Benutzerbild klicke kommt irrgendwas mit bearbeiteen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juni 2019)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf mein Benutzerbild kliccke kommt irrgendwas mit bearbeiteen.


Neben einem Post von dir, nicht oben


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (22. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> @rik  sorry, dass ich nochmal nerve.
> Besteht die Möglichkeit, das KTWR-Treffen-Subforum anzupassen?
> 
> Es wäre schön, wenn es nicht-öffentlich wäre und die Moderation Mitglieder hinzufügen könnte.
> ...


Wie gehts dahin?


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juni 2019)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> Wie gehts dahin?


Glaub das wird erst Montag. Kann keine user hinzufügen


----------



## Deleted 225700 (22. Juni 2019)

Das muss so!


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (22. Juni 2019)

Na dann...


----------



## black-panther (22. Juni 2019)

@rik, das eine interessiert mich auch:
Seitenzahl nur mehr unten auf der Seite statt wie vorher auch oben (in der mobilen Ansicht)? Passt ihr das noch an?


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juni 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> @rik, das eine interessiert mich auch:
> Seitenzahl nur mehr unten auf der Seite statt wie vorher auch oben (in der mobilen Ansicht)? Passt ihr das noch an?


Lass dem Jungen sein Wochenende, mein elftliebster Mod


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2019)

ktwr und ladys only kann weg.


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2019)




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Juni 2019)

Khujand First.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Juni 2019)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass man auf der Forumsseite nicht mehr in der schwarzen Leiste angezeigt bekommt, wenn man z.B. eine Anfrage o.ä. im Bikemarkt bekommen hat - früher stand dann immer eine kleine rote Zahl neben "Bikemarkt".
Fände ich nicht schlecht, wenn das auch wieder eingerichtet werden könnte.


----------



## pedalonator (23. Juni 2019)

Also ich sehe nicht eine einzige positive Veränderung , Glückwunsch !


----------



## black-panther (23. Juni 2019)

@rik, mir fällt gerade auf, das Top Menü lässt sich mobil nicht mehr einklappen (für morgen dann )


----------



## Marcus (23. Juni 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> @rik, mir fällt gerade auf, das Top Menü lässt sich mobil nicht mehr einklappen (für morgen dann )



Danke, ist bekannt ;-) Wird behoben.


----------



## Marcus (23. Juni 2019)

pedalonator schrieb:


> Glückwunsch



Danke!


----------



## Deleted 225700 (23. Juni 2019)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ktwr und ladys only kann weg.



Mit meinem neuen Akaunt @transef werde ich das alles in Ordnung bringen! Von hinten aufrollen kwasi


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Juni 2019)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ktwr und ladys only kann weg.


Das mit´m KTwR meinst du sicher nur im Spaß Artur .........


----------



## 4mate (23. Juni 2019)

Wenn Name und Schreibzeit bzw. Datum auch wieder unten stehen könnten wäre das Megasupi! 



Nebenbei bemerkt: 
Das Symbol für Anwesenheit befindet sich an einer etwas unglücklichen Stelle; die grüne Ecke in der vorigen Software war da optimal


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juni 2019)

pedalonator schrieb:


> Also ich sehe nicht eine einzige positive Veränderung , Glückwunsch !


201 Posts und ich sehe nicht einen sinnvollen,
Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (23. Juni 2019)

Was ist denn bitte hier passiert??? Können wir das bitte als nett gemeinten, aber dennoch kläglichen Versuch verbuchen und bitte die alte Version wieder einspielen. Danke!


----------



## Ghoste (23. Juni 2019)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> Hilfreich, Gefällt etc. wurde gefixt
> Danke @rik oder dem stillen Verantwortlichen.





Milsani schrieb:


> Warum gibt's jetzt nur noch undifferenzierte Likes, kommen Gewinner und Hilfreich noch mal wieder?
> 
> M.





4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 876206



Wo und wie kann ich die verschiedenen „Reaktionen“ auswählen?!
Bei mir ist nur der Like Daumen da


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2019)

Nach anfänglicher Umgewöhnung gefällt mir das neue Forum- Design auf der einen Seite ganz gut, auf der anderen Seite doch wieder nicht.
Einen Darkmode hat es nicht nötig, aber das helle grau zwischen den Beiträgen könnte etwas dunkler sein, damit man Anfang und Ende der Beiträge besser unterscheiden kann. Etwas Kontrast wäre da sehr hilfreich.
Was mir gar nicht gefällt ist, dass der "Erweitert"-Modus zum Erstellen eines neuen Beitrages komplett weggefallen ist. Ich finde es sehr bescheiden, im kleinen Kasten einen großen Beitrag mit viel Test und Bildern zu erstellen. Klickt man dann noch auf Vorschau, wird es richtig unübersichtlich. Das war vorher mit dem "Erweitert"-Modus und einer neuen kompletten Seite viel, viel besser. Dass das "Bearbeiten" nicht mehr als Popup kommt, finde ich ebenfalls sehr schlecht gelöst.

@rik : Wird es den "Erweitert"-Modus irgendwann mal wieder geben???


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (23. Juni 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Wo und wie kann ich die verschiedenen „Reaktionen“ auswählen?!
> Bei mir ist nur der Like Daumen da


Etwas länger auf dem Like Daumen bleiben. Dann wieder runter vom Button und eine Auswahl erscheint. Auf Smartphone zumindest.


----------



## 4mate (23. Juni 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Wo und wie kann ich die verschiedenen „Reaktionen“ auswählen?!
> Bei mir ist nur der Like Daumen da


Mouse over neben dem Daumen auf "Like"


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2019)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte hier passiert??? Können wir das bitte als nett gemeinten, aber dennoch kläglichen Versuch verbuchen und bitte die alte Version wieder einspielen. Danke!


glaubst du an den Weihnachtsmann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juni 2019)

Habé eben gestern erst mobil gesehen, heute am PC.

Klar, neu ist oft ungewohnt, aber mir erscheint´s wesentlich unübersichtlicher bisher....

War eines Design echt nötig?


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2019)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habé eben gestern erst mobil gesehen, heute am PC.
> 
> Klar, neu ist oft ungewohnt, aber mir erscheint´s wesentlich unübersichtlicher bisher....
> 
> War eines Design echt nötig?


Geht mir auch so. Durch den geringen Farbunterschied zwischen Beitrag und Hintergrund kann man nur noch schwer unterscheiden, wann ein Betrag an- bzw. aufhört. Es ist alles so Ton in Ton.


----------



## Bubba. (23. Juni 2019)

wird es die ausklappbare Schnellnavigation unten rechts wieder geben?


----------



## roliK (24. Juni 2019)

@rik: offenbar funktionieren IMG-Einbindungen von Fotos, die hier gehostet sind, nicht mehr auf anderen Seiten? Ich (bzw. eine Menge anderer Leute) hab zB eine ganze Reihe meiner Fotos auf bikeboard.at verlinkt, die zeigt es dort alle nicht mehr an.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (24. Juni 2019)

@rik
Sobald ich das Forum mobil nutze und etwas „ranzoome“ bzw vergrößere flieg ich raus bzw werde automatisch abgemeldet  Das war mit der alten Forensoftware schon so die letzten paar Monate. Mit der neuen Software war es weg  und nu seit gestern hier auch. An was liegt das?


----------



## Marcus (24. Juni 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> eine ganze Reihe meiner Fotos auf bikeboard.at verlinkt, die zeigt es dort alle nicht mehr an.



Schick mir doch mal einen Link zu einem Thema dort, dann schaue ich mal.


----------



## roliK (24. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Schick mir doch mal einen Link zu einem Thema dort, dann schaue ich mal.


zB https://bikeboard.at/Board/showthre...Enduro-bikes&p=2847287&viewfull=1#post2847287


----------



## black-panther (24. Juni 2019)

Also ich seh' die Bilder, @roliK


----------



## Marcus (24. Juni 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> zB https://bikeboard.at/Board/showthre...Enduro-bikes&p=2847287&viewfull=1#post2847287



Hm, da musst du die Leute bei bikeboard.at ansprechen. Sie haben eine Richtlinie festgelegt, welche das Einbinden externer Inhalte bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen verhindert. Alles was nicht in der folgenden Liste dabei ist, wird von modernen Browsern nicht geladen:


```
<meta http-equiv="Content-Security-Policy" content="
default-src 'self' https://tpc.googlesyndication.com https://securepubads.g.doubleclick.net/;
style-src 'self' https://fonts.googleapis.com 'unsafe-inline';
font-src 'self' https://fonts.gstatic.com;
img-src 'self' https://www.google-analytics.com;
script-src  https://www.googletagservices.com https://www.google-analytics.com https://adservice.google.at https://adservice.google.com https://securepubads.g.doubleclick.net 'self' 'unsafe-inline' 'unsafe-eval';
" />
```


----------



## roliK (24. Juni 2019)

Oha, danke für die Info. Ich dachte es hängt mit dem Update hier zusammen. 

Werd die Admins dort mal anschreiben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (24. Juni 2019)

Oh, also bin ich mit dem uralten IE privilegiert?


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (24. Juni 2019)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> @rik
> Sobald ich das Forum mobil nutze und etwas „ranzoome“ bzw vergrößere flieg ich raus bzw werde automatisch abgemeldet  Das war mit der alten Forensoftware schon so die letzten paar Monate. Mit der neuen Software war es weg  und nu seit gestern hier auch. An was liegt das?




@rik


----------



## black-panther (24. Juni 2019)

deutsches Forum schmeißt Griechen raus, der näher hinsehen will ...


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (24. Juni 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> deutsches Forum schmeißt Griechen raus, der näher hinsehen will ...


----------



## Marcus (24. Juni 2019)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> @rik
> Sobald ich das Forum mobil nutze und etwas „ranzoome“ bzw vergrößere flieg ich raus bzw werde automatisch abgemeldet  Das war mit der alten Forensoftware schon so die letzten paar Monate. Mit der neuen Software war es weg  und nu seit gestern hier auch. An was liegt das?



Vielleicht tippst du dabei aus Versehen (nicht bewusst) auf den "Abmelden"-Link. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären, da das Zoomen ja eine Browser-Funktion ist und keine Forum-Funktion.


----------



## 4mate (24. Juni 2019)

fehl...


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (24. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Vielleicht tippst du dabei aus Versehen (nicht bewusst) auf den "Abmelden"-Link. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären, da das Zoomen ja eine Browser-Funktion ist und keine Forum-Funktion.


Nö. Tippe da auf nix. Erstaunlich ist ja auch dass das mit der neuen Software für nen knappen Tag gut war und ich mich freute


----------



## Marcus (24. Juni 2019)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> Tippe da auf nix.



Ich meine nicht bewusst. Aber beim Zoomen hat man ja die Finger auf dem Display. Evt. ist dein Browser da etwas voreilig.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (24. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht bewusst. Aber beim Zoomen hat man ja die Finger auf dem Display. Evt. ist dein Browser da etwas voreilig.


Auch nicht. Nutze Safari. Zudem passiert das tatsächlich nur wenn ich ein Foto zoome. Bei Text passiert da rein gar nichts. Text könnte ich den ganzen Tag hin und her zoomen ohne das etwas negatives passiert. Beim Foto kurz gezoomt, Zack und ich bin abgemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (24. Juni 2019)

du meintest abgemeldet, oder?

habe ich gerade ausprobiert, mit safari am eifon, dein beschriebenes problem hatte ich nicht.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (24. Juni 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> du meintest abgemeldet, oder?
> 
> habe ich gerade ausprobiert, mit safari am eifon, dein beschriebenes problem hatte ich nicht.


Ja. 
Wie gesagt bei Text kein Problem. Bei einem Foto, wenn ich es per einfach drauftipp größer gemacht habe und danach 2finger zoome auch nicht. Nur wenn ich direkt scho. Leicht etwas vergössern möchte werd ich direkt abgemeldet.


----------



## xrated (24. Juni 2019)

Super das man jetzt auch noch links und rechts sowie zwischen den Beiträgen mit Werbung zugepflastert wird.


----------



## arno¹ (24. Juni 2019)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> Ja.
> Wie gesagt bei Text kein Problem. Bei einem Foto, wenn ich es per einfach drauftipp größer gemacht habe und danach 2finger zoome auch nicht. Nur wenn ich direkt scho. Leicht etwas vergössern möchte werd ich direkt abgemeldet.


nö habe ich auch nicht. ich habe dann mal wild alles mögliche probiert mit zoomen, alles kein prob
fände ich auch komisch, immerhin muss man ansonsten ja oben auf sein benutzerbild tippen und dann in dem menü auf abmelden gehen, oder?


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (24. Juni 2019)

arno¹ schrieb:


> nö habe ich auch nicht. ich habe dann mal wild alles mögliche probiert mit zoomen, alles kein prob
> fände ich auch komisch, immerhin muss man ansonsten ja oben auf sein benutzerbild tippen und dann in dem menü auf abmelden gehen, oder?


Jap. Deshalb sage ich ja das echt schräg ist, und ich froh war als es kurz ging.


----------



## Marcus (24. Juni 2019)

Bei E-Mail-Benachrichtigungen zu neuen Antworten auf abonnierte Themen ist der Themen-Titel jetzt wieder im Betreff der E-Mail zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (24. Juni 2019)

Ich sehe rechts die Profilnachrichten anderer Nutzer... soll das so?


----------



## Marcus (24. Juni 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ich sehe rechts die Profilnachrichten anderer Nutzer... soll das so?



Ja, Profilnachrichten sind (und waren schon immer) öffentlich.


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (24. Juni 2019)

Hi, ich will seit Tagen neue Events Online stellen. Leider kann ich da nicht anmelden. Normal schon aber da nicht. Was tun? 

VG


----------



## Zask06 (24. Juni 2019)

Gurkenhobel schrieb:


> Schade, dass das Design wieder für die Tonne ist.


Dem schließ ich mich an. Von der Oberfläche bekommt man ja Augenkrebs. Zumindest was die Foren hier angeht. War vorher deutlich besser bzw. angenehmer und vor allem viel übersichtlicher.


----------



## Marcus (24. Juni 2019)

Vollgasfahrer schrieb:


> Hi, ich will seit Tagen neue Events Online stellen. Leider kann ich da nicht anmelden. Normal schon aber da nicht. Was tun?



Wir sind dran, ich melde mich sobald es wieder geht!


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (24. Juni 2019)

Danke... und ich dachte schon, es liegt an mir... Schönen Tag


----------



## ForG (24. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank für Euren Einsatz bei der Neugestaltung, liebes Forum-Team! Klasse.


----------



## black-panther (24. Juni 2019)

Ich find's ok!
Nur dem Punkt mit dem Kontrast stimme ich zu, das Grau zwischen den Beiträgen sollte etwas dunkler sein, um die Beiträge besser optisch voneinander zu trennen.


----------



## Yeti666 (25. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Neben einem Post von dir, nicht oben


Das bedeutet aber, ich muss immer erst einen Beitrag von mir suchen und kann nicht direkt auf mein Konto direkt auf mein Album zugreifen...hm umständlicher gehts immer!


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Juni 2019)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet aber, ich muss immer erst einen Beitrag von mir suchen und kann nicht direkt auf mein Konto direkt auf mein Album zugreifen...hm umständlicher gehts immer!


Oder du klickst einfach ganz oben auf Fotos....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (25. Juni 2019)

Allen, vielleicht auch berechtigten, Desgin-Meckerern kann ich den Dark Mode von @sp00n82 ans Herz legen: 





__





						Darkmode für das neue Forum (CSS Code für Stylus Addon)
					

Was? Ein Dark Mode für das neue Forumsdesign.        Wie? Man benötigt das Stylus-Addon für Firefox/Chrome. Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/styl-us/ Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylus/clngdbkpkpeebahjckkjfobafhncgmne Opera...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Marcus (25. Juni 2019)

Vollgasfahrer schrieb:


> Hi, ich will seit Tagen neue Events Online stellen. Leider kann ich da nicht anmelden. Normal schon aber da nicht. Was tun?



Hallo, 

das funktioniert jetzt auch wieder!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (25. Juni 2019)

War schon:
Wo iss'n der Link zu "Deine Dateianhänge" ?
Wird es den wieder geben?


----------



## joernssen (25. Juni 2019)

wäre super, wenn es bei der Darstellung auf dem Smartphone den Button geben würde, mit dem man zum letzten Beitrag in einem Thread springen kann. Oder übersehe ich da nur was?


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2019)

Kann ich das Forum irgendwie anpassen?
Rechts und links habe ich leere dunkle Flächen, die zusammen rund ein Drittel der Bildschirmbreite ausmachen. In der Mitte einen kleineren Bereich als früher, mit dem tatsächlichen Inhalt.

Bisserl mehr Kontraste fände ich auch gut.


----------



## Marcus (25. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> In der Mitte einen kleineren Bereich als früher, mit dem tatsächlichen Inhalt.



Deine Beobachtung stimmt nicht ganz: 

Breite Inhaltsbereich bis letzten Donnerstag: 1120 Pixel.
Breite Inhaltsbereich aktuell: 1180 Pixel.


----------



## Mehrsau (25. Juni 2019)

Ich glaube das hier wurde noch gar nicht genannt:

Ich vermisse die Likes/Gewinner/whatever Anzeige in der Thread Übersicht. Früher hat man bereits in der Übersicht gesehen wie der erste Beitrag also das Thema, mehr oder weniger, abschneidet.


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Juni 2019)

hab öfter eine hartnäckige Werbung, die sich nicht wegklicken lässt:


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Kann ich das Forum irgendwie anpassen?
> Rechts und links habe ich leere dunkle Flächen, die zusammen rund ein Drittel der Bildschirmbreite ausmachen. In der Mitte einen kleineren Bereich als früher, mit dem tatsächlichen Inhalt.
> 
> Bisserl mehr Kontraste fände ich auch gut.


Aufm Desktop ja (Firefox, Chrome, Opera mit dem Stylus Addon).



sp00n82 schrieb:


> ```
> .p-body-inner {
> max-width: none;
> }
> ```



Oder halt ein entsprechend anderer Wert, wenns nicht die volle Breite sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanman75 (25. Juni 2019)

Hi MTB-News Support Team 

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass ihr die IG Lüneburger Heide evtl. wieder aktiviert/freischaltet?


			https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/lueneburger-heide.396/
		


Sie war der "first point of contact" für alle MTB Interessierten in der Lüneburger Heide. Wäre wirklich schade, wenn diese Community nicht mehr existiert.

Langfristig werden wir uns etwas externes basteln(Webseite) damit wir die MTB Begeisterten in unserer Gegend zusammenbringen.....

Danke und viele Grüße aus Niedersachsen


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juni 2019)

Ähm, wie komm ich denn jetzt in meine IG's? 
Wo muß ick "klicken"


----------



## Marcus (25. Juni 2019)

lanman75 schrieb:


> Hi MTB-News Support Team
> 
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass ihr die IG Lüneburger Heide evtl. wieder aktiviert/freischaltet?
> 
> ...



Ja klar! Melde mich wenn es erledigt ist.


----------



## Marcus (25. Juni 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ähm, wie komm ich denn jetzt in meine IG's?
> Wo muß ick "klicken"



Lies mal den ersten Beitrag dieses Themas.


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> einige Dinge können wir aber leider nicht übernehmen. Dazu gehören die Interessengemeinschaften („Gruppen“, „IGs“). Diese werden nach der Software-Umstellung _nicht mehr verfügbar_ sein.



Hunderte Bilder, Beiträge, Erinnerungen.....einfach weg.
Klasse!!


----------



## xrated (25. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Kann ich das Forum irgendwie anpassen?
> Rechts und links habe ich leere dunkle Flächen, die zusammen rund ein Drittel der Bildschirmbreite ausmachen. In der Mitte einen kleineren Bereich als früher, mit dem tatsächlichen Inhalt.
> 
> Bisserl mehr Kontraste fände ich auch gut.



Weil da links/rechts Werbung ist. Ich mache mittlerweile das Fenster kleiner damit man diese Flächen nicht mehr sieht.
Im heutigen Zeitalter von 16:9 Bildschirmen eigentlich traurig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (25. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Aufm Desktop ja (Firefox, Chrome, Opera mit dem Stylus Addon).
> 
> 
> 
> Oder halt ein entsprechend anderer Wert, wenns nicht die volle Breite sein soll.


Ah, sehr cool, danke.
So stell ich mir das vor.


----------



## harryhallers (25. Juni 2019)

@*rik: *Super Arbeit! Eine Frage, könnt ihr auf dem iPhone Hochkant im oberen Bereich die Navigation für die Seitenzahl einblenden? Die erscheint nur im Querformat.
LG.


----------



## 4mate (25. Juni 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> @*rik: *Super Arbeit! Eine Frage, könnt ihr auf dem iPhone Hochkant im oberen Bereich die Navigation für die Seitenzahl einblenden? Die erscheint nur im Querformat.
> LG.


Auf älterem Android weder noch. Das ist elend.

Zudem bleibt der Header "hängen" und verdeckt dadurch im Hochformat ein Viertel der Seite
und im Querformat nahezu die Hälfte. Schwarze Kopfleiste nur Zehntelsekunden sichtbar 
wegen prominenter Gelbleiste. Genau genommen ist das Forum auf einem älteren Android
nicht benutzbar. Ewig muss ich hoch und runter scrollen, auf "1. ungelesenen Beitrag" klicken 
und lande doch wieder an der selben Stelle, selbst mit Zwischendurch neu laden.

Am Desktop, klicke ich auf beobachtete Themen,  lande irgendwo im Mai, bei manchen Threads.
Fügt man in einen Beitrag viele Anhänge ein, springt die Seite stets zum Editor hoch und man muss für
jeden einzelnen weiteren Anhang wieder runter scrollen. Das ist weniger als suboptimal.


----------



## tibo13 (25. Juni 2019)

Ist das gewollt bzw. welchen Sinn soll es haben, dass mir eine Auflistung der neuesten Profilnachrichten samt deren Inhalt angezeigt wird?!?


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2019)

bezüglich Werbung! Über 50% des Handydisplays mit Werbung belegt. Sorry Jungs, aber das geht echt nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juni 2019)

warum regst du dich über werbung auf?
lass sie dir doch einfach nicht anzeigen.


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juni 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Auf älterem Android weder noch. Das ist elend.
> 
> Zudem bleibt der Header "hängen" und verdeckt dadurch im Hochformat ein Viertel der Seite
> und im Querformat nahezu die Hälfte. Schwarze Kopfleiste nur Zehntelsekunden sichtbar
> ...



auf dem Handy ( Android ) ist das Forum so nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, das ist in der heutigen Zeit eigentlich ein NO-GO


----------



## arno¹ (25. Juni 2019)

keine ahnung was ihr meint. ich habe ein s7, ein s9 und fange gerade an ein s10 zu benutzen (das mein fucking firmen iphone ersetzen wird)

alles top, auf verschiedenen browsern. mobil ist es deutlich besser geworden

und wenn man das telefon kurz quer hält, kommt man oben auf der seite auch auf die seitennavigation und kann die signaturen angucken ....

alles gut. man muss nicht über android schimpfen, sondern mal schauen ob man noch nen ordentlichen monitor auf dem telefon hat und nicht ne mäusekiste ;-)


----------



## beutelfuchs (25. Juni 2019)

Auf dem Mobile springen die Bedienelemente 
Man lädt eine Seite, klickt irgendeinen Link, zapp,...in dem Moment wird irgendein unwichtiger Bildkrams nachgeladen, die Elemente verschieben sich und man trifft den falschen Link. Also zurück und selbe Übung von vorn. 
Geht das wirklich nicht besser?


----------



## AWP-RELOADED (26. Juni 2019)

Hallo. die IG "AWP-Reloaded" bitte auf die weiße Liste setzen.
Kann die IG dann eigentlich auch noch weiter benutzt werden?
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (26. Juni 2019)

diese scheiß Werbung wieder, die über die komplette Seite geht und sich nicht schließen lässt:


----------



## f_t_l (26. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> diese scheiß Werbung wieder,


Ja, dann kauf endlich und gut ist 



Btw, auf meinem Motorola mit Android 9 habe ich diese Werbung nicht (vllt mal die Popups blockieren) .


----------



## Yeti666 (26. Juni 2019)

Wie kann ich sehen wer auf meiner Seite war?


----------



## imkreisdreher (26. Juni 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Btw, auf meinem Motorola mit Android 9 habe ich diese Werbung nicht (vllt mal die Popups blockieren) .


ist ja gar kein Popup (oder was ich darunter verstehe) - wenn ich "scrolle" sehe ich rechts ganz leicht wie sich der Balken bewegt...


----------



## Marcus (26. Juni 2019)

lanman75 schrieb:


> Hi MTB-News Support Team
> 
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass ihr die IG Lüneburger Heide evtl. wieder aktiviert/freischaltet?
> 
> ...



Hi, eure IG findet ihr jetzt direkt unter der Liste der Lokalforen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## lanman75 (26. Juni 2019)

Jow... alles klar

Vielen Dank rik


----------



## roliK (26. Juni 2019)

@rik: die Forenbereiche (zB "Hersteller-Foren", "Lokale Bikeforen" usw.), die ich mit dem kleinen Schalter ausblenden kann, sind beim nächsten Besuch wieder eingeblendet. Kann man das irgendwie fixieren, so daß das nicht jedes Mal wieder gemacht werden muss?


----------



## decay (26. Juni 2019)

Zwei-Faktor Authentifizierung scheint nicht mehr richtig zu funktionieren leider.


----------



## Marcus (26. Juni 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> @rik: die Forenbereiche (zB "Hersteller-Foren", "Lokale Bikeforen" usw.), die ich mit dem kleinen Schalter ausblenden kann, sind beim nächsten Besuch wieder eingeblendet. Kann man das irgendwie fixieren, so daß das nicht jedes Mal wieder gemacht werden muss?



Dein Browser merkt sich den Status in einem Cookie. Hast du evt. irgendwelche Add-ons/Einstellungen aktiv, die da reinfunken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (26. Juni 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Zwei-Faktor Authentifizierung scheint nicht mehr richtig zu funktionieren leider.



Kannst du erläutern? Ich nutze sie wie gehabt, mehrfach täglich.


----------



## decay (26. Juni 2019)

Upsi, über den 30-Tage Trust gestolpert, der geht


----------



## roliK (26. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Dein Browser merkt sich den Status in einem Cookie. Hast du evt. irgendwelche Add-ons/Einstellungen aktiv, die da reinfunken?


Schon, aber eigentlich hätte ich für die Seite eine Ausnahme aktiviert. Werd das nochmal checken ...


----------



## Marcus (26. Juni 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Schon, aber eigentlich hätte ich für die Seite eine Ausnahme aktiviert. Werd das nochmal checken ...



Falls du einen Cookie-Namen benötigst: Der State wird in `forum_toggle` gespeichert.


----------



## beuze1 (26. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Hi, eure IG findet ihr jetzt direkt unter der Liste der Lokalforen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik



gilt das für alle IG's?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (26. Juni 2019)

_Never change a running System  ._

Aber wem sag' ich das? Wem? Das Sommerloch muss schließlich gefüllt werden. Also macht man zuerst Quark und beschäftigt sich anschließend damit, ihn auszulöffeln. So geht die Zeit auch 'rum.
Versteh' ich nicht, weshalb man aus keiner Not heraus eine neue Forenoberfläche installieren musste . Frei nach Altkanzler Schröder:
"_Wir werden nichts besser machen - aber vieles anders!_"  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (26. Juni 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Versteh' ich nicht, weshalb man aus keiner Not heraus eine neue Forenoberfläche installieren musste



Vielleicht machen wir das gar nicht zum Spaß? Vielleicht sind wir der Überzeugung, dass die Vorteile der neuen Software den einmaligen und geringen Aufwand der Umgewöhnung deutlich überwiegen? Vielleicht bekommt die bisher verwendete Software seit dem 31. Mai 2019 auch keine keine Updates mehr und vielleicht wird sie nach dem 31. Dezember 2019 auch keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr erhalten? (Spätestens dann würdest du vermutlich anmerken wie es denn bitte sein kann, dass wir noch keine Updates eingespielt haben und leichtfertig mit deinen Daten umgehen würden)

Vielleicht machst du dich aber einfach das nächste Mal schlau, bevor du unsere Arbeit als Quark bezeichnest.


----------



## Bener (26. Juni 2019)

Erklärung, gemeldet!


----------



## --- (26. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> diese scheiß Werbung wieder, die über die komplette Seite geht und sich nicht schließen lässt:


Hast du schlau plaziert die Werbung. Ich fall nicht drauf rein. Mercedes ist scheiße


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Falls du einen Cookie-Namen benötigst: Der State wird in `forum_toggle` gespeichert.


warum werden solche einstellungen nicht im "nutzerprofil" gespeichert?

bei mir werden generell alle cookies nach dem schließen des browsers gelöscht.


----------



## knogi (27. Juni 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> gilt das für alle IG's?


Du musst das "beantragen" - siehe ersten Post.


----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> warum werden solche einstellungen nicht im "nutzerprofil" gespeichert?



Weil das keine Funktion ist, die die Foren-Software von Haus aus bietet und wir diese nachgerüstet haben.

Es hat Konsequenzen, wenn du deine Cookies beim Beenden des Browsers leerst. Das war dir aber klar, bevor du diese Funktion eingeschaltet hast.


----------



## roliK (27. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Falls du einen Cookie-Namen benötigst: Der State wird in `forum_toggle` gespeichert.


Funktioniert jetzt, danke! Nicht mein Cookie-Manager, sondern Chrome hat das Cookie immer wieder gelöscht ...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (27. Juni 2019)

Ich erlaube mir mal:


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> War schon:
> Wo iss'n der Link zu "Deine Dateianhänge" ?
> Wird es den wieder geben?


----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir mal:



Wir schauen!


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (27. Juni 2019)

@rik 
Kommt noch ne Option die beobachteten Themen zu sortieren? Gelesen/ungelesen? Das wäre ne echt Verbesserung zum aktuell sehr nervigen Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2019)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> @rik
> Kommt noch ne Option die beobachteten Themen zu sortieren? Gelesen/ungelesen? Das wäre ne echt Verbesserung zum aktuell sehr nervigen Zustand.



Hier gibt es eine Menge Möglichkeiten:


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2019)

vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll neue funktionen/ geänderte funktionen mal kurz im ersten post zu erläutern.


----------



## GuAnDi (27. Juni 2019)

Nicht schlecht! Schönes Update.


----------



## MrMapei (27. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Hier gibt es eine Menge Möglichkeiten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 878374


Der Filter hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf "Beobachtete Themen" und bei beobachteten Themen gibt es den Filter nicht.


----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll neue funktionen/ geänderte funktionen mal kurz im ersten post zu erläutern.



Hier gibt es ein paar Tipps und Tricks, gelten so auch für MTB-News.de:









						Neues Forum – Tipps und Tricks
					

Hallo zusammen,  ihr habt es mitbekommen, am 14. Mai gab es ein größeres Update für das Rennrad-News.de-Forum.  Dieses Thema soll dazu dienen, praktische Neuerungen im Forum vorzustellen. Wir werden euch hier in loser Folge den einen oder anderen Tipp zur neuen Forensoftware zeigen.  Falls ihr...




					www.rennrad-news.de


----------



## mw.dd (27. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Hier gibt es eine Menge Möglichkeiten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 878374


Hatte ich nach langem suchen dann auch gefunden, finde ich aber nicht gut.
Bzw. ich fände es gut, wenn es konfigurierbare, dauerhafte Filter sowohl für "Neue Beiträge" als auch für "Beobachtete Themen" gäbe.


----------



## DAKAY (27. Juni 2019)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen bereits gelesenen Faden direkt beim letzten Beitrag zu öffnen?
Komme immer auf der ersten Seite raus, was mobil extrem nervt, da oben der Button zum Seitenwechsel fehlt.


----------



## MrMapei (27. Juni 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen bereits gelesenen Faden direkt beim letzten Beitrag zu öffnen?
> Komme immer auf der ersten Seite raus, was mobil extrem nervt, da oben der Button zum Seitenwechsel fehlt.



Wo klickst du denn drauf? Ich lande beim letzten Eintrag, wenn ich auf die Stelle mit der Zeitangabe klicke.


----------



## DAKAY (27. Juni 2019)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ich lande beim letzten Eintrag, wenn ich auf die Stelle mit der Zeitangabe klicke.Anhang anzeigen 878418



Könnt ich mal versuchen wenn Sie denn da wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (27. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Hier gibt es eine Menge Möglichkeiten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 878374


Funktioniert mobil nicht, bzw ich find es nicht oder zu doof.


----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bzw. ich fände es gut, wenn es konfigurierbare, dauerhafte Filter sowohl für "Neue Beiträge" als auch für "Beobachtete Themen" gäbe.



Mit Browser-Bookmarks kannst du dir beliebige Filter-Settings schnell erreichbar speichern.


----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Könnt ich mal versuchen wenn Sie denn da wäre


----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2019)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> Funktioniert mobil nicht, bzw ich find es nicht oder zu doof.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (27. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 878441


Danke nochmals, hilft aber nix. Mobil finde ich die Option nicht.


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. Juni 2019)

ich wollte ein paar Themen aus den beobachteten Themen löschen, da hats mir jetzt alles gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2019)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> Danke nochmals, hilft aber nix. Mobil finde ich die Option nicht.



Das ist ein Screenshot von einem mobilen Device … Was benutzt du denn für Gerät/Browser?


----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> ich wollte ein paar Themen aus den beobachteten Themen löschen, da hats mir jetzt alles gelöscht.



Vielleicht hier aus Versehen geklickt?


----------



## black-panther (27. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> … Was benutzt du denn für Gerät/Browser?




Wahrscheinlich ein griechisches iPhone 3g lol


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Vielleicht hier aus Versehen geklickt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 878451





ein paar ausgewählt, "Themen nicht mehr beobachten" geklickt --> alle weg
(ich teste das nicht nochmal  )


----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> ein paar ausgewählt, "Themen nicht mehr beobachten" geklickt --> alle weg



Schau mal unter der Tabelle, dort gibt es das Dropbown "Mit ausgewählten …".

Die Auswahl oben bezieht sich auf *alle* beobachteten Themen. Das wurde dir übrigens auch noch mal deutlich gezeigt:


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (27. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Das ist ein Screenshot von einem mobilen Device … Was benutzt du denn für Gerät/Browser?


iOS aktuelle Version auf iPhone X


----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2019)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> iOS aktuelle Version auf iPhone X



Wo genau schaust du? Wir reden hier von der Seite mit den neuen Beiträgen:





__





						Neue Beiträge
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				




Habe diese hier auf iPhone X offen, der Filter-Link ist definitiv vorhanden. Bist du dort eingeloggt?


----------



## write-only (27. Juni 2019)

Glaube es geht um


			https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/watched/threads
		

Da seh ich jetzt nicht wie ich die gelesenen rausfiltern könnte. Die ungelesenen sind zwar hervorgehoben aber ich finds trotzdem recht unübersichtlich.


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Schau mal unter der Tabelle, dort gibt es das Dropbown "Mit ausgewählten …".
> 
> Die Auswahl oben bezieht sich auf *alle* beobachteten Themen. Das wurde dir übrigens auch noch mal deutlich gezeigt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 878465


Da hast du wohl recht, da ich nicht mehr weiß, ob ich gefragt wurde, bin ich selber Schuld.
Vorschlag: Warum im oberen Drop-Down-Menu nicht "alle" dazu schreiben?, dann sieht man gleich, wo man nicht drauf klicken darf.


----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2019)

write-only schrieb:


> Da seh ich jetzt nicht wie ich die gelesenen rausfiltern könnte. Die ungelesenen sind zwar hervorgehoben aber ich finds trotzdem recht unübersichtlich.



Das kannst du über die Filter bei "Neue Beiträge" machen - bei Bedarf lässt sich das auch im Browser bookmarken, dann hat man es mit einem Klick/Tap zur Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (27. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Wo genau schaust du? Wir reden hier von der Seite mit den neuen Beiträgen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





write-only schrieb:


> Glaube es geht um
> 
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/watched/threads
> ...


Hab’s. Danke  
Allerdings doch etwas umständlicher als zuvor. Aber der Mensch gewöhnt sich ja an fast alles...
Optimaler wäre es tatsächlich direkt bei beobachtete Themen filtern zu könne.


----------



## black-panther (27. Juni 2019)

@rik, 
was wirklich mühsam ist, ist der Editor!
Bestimmte Dinge kann man am PC (auch am Phone? hab ich nicht probiert) gar nicht mehr machen.
Will ich zB. eine Zeile / einen Textabschnitt markieren und löschen, klappt das weder mit Entf/Del noch mit Backspace. Kann lediglich die Tasten so lange gedrückt halten, bis alle Zeichen einzeln gelöscht sind.

Auch wenn ich was aus dem Text kopieren und direkt darunter oder an anderer Stelle einfügen möchte (Beispiel beim Bearbeiten eines Seiten füllenden x.000 Zeichen Beitrages), geht das nicht:
Text markieren > Strg+C > per Enter in die nächste Zeile > Strg+V, das resultiert darin, dass der Editor ganz ans Ende des Beitrags springt und den Text dort einfügt.

Ist das ein Bug, den ihr noch behebt? 
Habe das jetzt von mindestens 3 Usern gehört und finde es selbst EXTREM mühsam.


----------



## C0HiBA (27. Juni 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Das kannst du über die Filter bei "Neue Beiträge" machen - bei Bedarf lässt sich das auch im Browser bookmarken, dann hat man es mit einem Klick/Tap zur Hand.


Bei mir ist es so, dass die bereits gelesenen Beiträge bei einem Refresh der Seite nicht verschwinden, sondern weiterhin angezeigt werden. Ich muss erst nochmal auf neue Beiträge klicken, damit die Übersicht aktualisiert wird. Könnte man das ändern?


----------



## DAKAY (27. Juni 2019)

Könntet ihr bei den Benachrichtigungen die verschiedenen Meldungen für "zitierte deinen Beitrag", "erwähnte dich...", "reagierte auf..." unterschiedlich darstellen? Würde das ganze etwas übersichtlicher machen.

Kann es sein dass ich keine Benachrichtigung mehr für neue Themen in beobachteten Foren erhalte, wo kann ich dies wieder aktivieren?


----------



## Habitat84 (28. Juni 2019)

Im leichtbauforum sind die Links die im F.A.Q. Thread enthalten sind neuerdings nur mit adminrechten einsehbar. Klinik man einen der Links wird man zur Anmeldung mit mtb-news aufgefordert, der log in scheitert dann an fehlenden adminrechten. Bitte fixen oder alle User mit adminrechten ausstatten


----------



## Deleted 225700 (28. Juni 2019)

Die Ebiker haben viel mehr Smileys um ihre Gefühle auszudrücken


----------



## Marcus (28. Juni 2019)

franzef schrieb:


> Die Ebiker haben viel mehr Smileys um ihre Gefühle auszudrücken



Support für  Emojis folgt demnächst.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2019)

franzef schrieb:


> Die Ebiker haben viel mehr Smileys um ihre Gefühle auszudrücken



Die haben ja auch im realen Leben weniger Sozialkompetenzen


----------



## Seppl- (28. Juni 2019)

Wie ist das mit diesen IG´s ? hatte dort jetzt einen Beitrag veröffentlicht aber nicht ein gefühl von Geschlossenem Raum in welchen ich User einladen kann. 

Lokale Bikeforen - Vereine und IGs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (28. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die haben ja auch im realen Leben weniger Sozialkompetenzen


Stimmt


----------



## imkreisdreher (28. Juni 2019)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit diesen IG´s ? hatte dort jetzt einen Beitrag veröffentlicht aber nicht ein gefühl von Geschlossenem Raum in welchen ich User einladen kann.
> 
> Lokale Bikeforen - Vereine und IGs


gibts nicht mehr, deshalb Unterhaltung.  IGs sind jetzt nur ein Unterforum


----------



## 4mate (28. Juni 2019)

Seppl- schrieb:


> in welchen ich User einladen kann.


Noch auf der To-do Listung:


rik schrieb:


> Deine IG ist jetzt da.
> 
> Zugang hast zur Zeit nur du, so wie vorher. *Einen einfachen Weg, wie man dort Mitglieder reinbekommt überlegen wir gerade.* Bis dahin *bitte uns Bescheid geben, wir fügen sie gerne hinzu*.


----------



## black-panther (28. Juni 2019)

@4mate  hast du kein Problem mit dem Editor?


----------



## 4mate (28. Juni 2019)

Doch, am Handy mit einem 4er Android... Habe ich weiter oben genau beschrieben.
Kurzform: Forum damit nicht benutzbar - selbst zum "nur" lesen! Schreiben nur am Desktop


----------



## black-panther (28. Juni 2019)

Ne, ich meine am PC...



black-panther schrieb:


> @rik,
> was wirklich mühsam ist, ist der Editor!
> Bestimmte Dinge kann man am PC (auch am Phone? hab ich nicht probiert) gar nicht mehr machen.
> Will ich zB. eine Zeile / einen Textabschnitt markieren und löschen, klappt das weder mit Entf/Del noch mit Backspace. Kann lediglich die Tasten so lange gedrückt halten, bis alle Zeichen einzeln gelöscht sind.
> ...



Gerade mal am Handy probiert, da funzt es. Springt zwar auch herum, aber das Eingefügte ist wenigstens an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (28. Juni 2019)

Gerade das nachgestellt was du beschrieben hast. Markierten Text kann ich umstandslos per Del-Taste entfernen.
Text einfügen geht gut und er kommt und bleibt an der richtigen Stelle


----------



## beuze1 (28. Juni 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Doch, am Handy mit einem 4er Android...
> Kurzform: Forum damit nicht benutzbar - selbst zum "nur" lesen!



Ja, mit dem Handy kann ich das Forum auch nicht mehr nützen


----------



## black-panther (28. Juni 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Gerade das nachgestellt was du beschrieben hast. Markierten Text kann ich umstandslos per Del-Taste entfernen.
> Text einfügen geht gut und er kommt und bleibt an der richtigen Stelle


Komisch. Liegt vielleicht an Win7 mit IE11?
Muss ich mal woanders probieren


----------



## Deleted 225700 (28. Juni 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> einem 4er Android...





black-panther schrieb:


> Win7


Könnte es im Bereiche der Eventualitäten angesiedelt sein, dass die werten Kavaliere folgendes Tonikum nach der Nass-Rasur mit Bronzebeil und Biberschaum applizieren!?


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (28. Juni 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Komisch. Liegt vielleicht an Win7 mit IE11?
> Muss ich mal woanders probieren


Das Problem sitzt meistens vor dem Rechner und nicht im Rechner


----------



## 4mate (28. Juni 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Komisch. Liegt vielleicht an Win7 mit IE11?


Das weiß ich nicht. Habe Firefox seit Version 3, inzwischen ist V 62 aktuell. Win 7 auch bei mir


----------



## arno¹ (28. Juni 2019)

der ie wird seit 2015 ! nicht weiterentwickelt, daran liegt das





__





						Internet Explorer – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## hw_doc (28. Juni 2019)

@rik:

Ich meine, ich konnte früher auch in der Mobilansicht in ein Foto eines Postings reinzoomen - mit meinem Android-Telefon geht offenbar nur noch voller Zoom neben der Bildschirmgröße - es scheint so, als würde er alle "Zwischenstufen" auf dem Weg zu "voll" überspringen.
Mache ich irgendwas falsch?

Und:
Waren früher hochgeladene Bilder beim Einfügen als Vollbild noch mal unten im Posting als Anhänge gelistet? Wirkt irgendwie doppelt gemoppelt...
_

Und wenn ich mich hier schon zu Wort melde:

- Ich glaube ein Teil der Darkmode-Diskussion würde sich erübrigen, wenn der Hintergrund der Posts noch etwas dunkler wär - AFAIR war das im alten Forum deutlich grauer. Ich finde es sowohl am Fon, als auch am PC zu hell - und bei letzterem lässt sich das AFAIK nicht ändern.


- Die Smileys fand ich besser, als sie (AFAIR) unten in Breite des Editors angeboten wurden - aktuell sind sie in dem Overlay(?) tendentiell zu sehr im Weg (am PC, als auch am Fon).

- Ich meine, früher hat man nicht (nur?) oberhalb des Postings sehen können, wann es erstellt wurde. Find es unten zusätzlich mindestens genauso sinnvoll, in Kombination mit dem Benutzernamen (Kurzzeitgedächtnis vs. Länge des Postings...  . Den dahinterstehenden Link finde ich praktisch, um Leute direkt auf den Post hinzuweisen - das passiert mir augenscheinlich erst nach dem Lesen, also am Ende des Posts.

Test im Vollbild:




Edit: Ok, das mit dem Anhang kann ich hier nicht reproduzieren...


----------



## arno¹ (28. Juni 2019)

das mit dem zoomen eines bildanhangs funktioniert mobil tatsächlich nur schlecht, kaum zoom oder nicht verschiebbares vollbild

ich behelfe mir in der regel mit einem zoom auf das bild in der website, da gehts und reicht meist auch

auf dem android kann man das bild ggf noch speichern und genau angucken auf dem iphone scheint das nicht zu gehen


----------



## jake (29. Juni 2019)

@rik  nochmal zu den alten Android Handys: könnt ihr versuchen die Seitenblätterei wieder herzustellen? Ich kann nur 25 Antworten sehen und dann ist Schluß. Egal ob ich hochkant oder quer lese. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JustSupertramp (29. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> diese scheiß Werbung wieder, die über die komplette Seite geht und sich nicht schließen lässt:
> Anhang anzeigen 877975



Das Problem mit dieser Werbung habe ich auch ständig. Unfassbar nervig. Lässt sich nicht schließen und man muss erst wieder eine Seite zurück und dann nochmal neu laden... Da hat wohl was in der Programmierung nicht geklappt oder Werbung ist mittlerweile an dem Punkt angekommen, bei dem jede Art von Aufmerksamkeit gewünscht ist (auch purer Hass)


----------



## salzbrezel (29. Juni 2019)

jake schrieb:


> @rik  nochmal zu den alten Android Handys: könnt ihr versuchen die Seitenblätterei wieder herzustellen? Ich kann nur 25 Antworten sehen und dann ist Schluß. Egal ob ich hochkant oder quer lese. Danke!


Dazu noch ein Punkt:
Wäre es möglich, die Navigation zur Seitenblätterei zusätzlich auch oben auf der Seite einzubinden? Das wäre super und würde die Navigation sehr erleichtern... 

Ansonsten großes Lob! Mir gefällt das neue Forum sehr gut! Ich nutze es ausschließlich über Android. Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2019)

JustSupertramp schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dieser Werbung habe ich auch ständig. Unfassbar nervig. Lässt sich nicht schließen und man muss erst wieder eine Seite zurück und dann nochmal neu laden... Da hat wohl was in der Programmierung nicht geklappt oder Werbung ist mittlerweile an dem Punkt angekommen, bei dem jede Art von Aufmerksamkeit gewünscht ist (auch purer Hass)


dann blockier die werbung doch einfach.


----------



## Nussfeile (30. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht wurde es auf den vorherigen 19 Seiten schon thematisiert, habe sie nicht gelesen, ABER:

Muss der Header soooo groß sein? Auf meinem 1440p Monitor nimmt der Header ein Viertel (!) des Bildschirms ein, wozu?
Ist doch bloß gelb mit ibc drin...bitte verkleinern.
Das ist nicht nur störend sondern wirkt auch stümperhaft.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2019)

Nussfeile schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde es auf den vorherigen 19 Seiten schon thematisiert, habe sie nicht gelesen, ABER:
> 
> Muss der Header soooo groß sein? Auf meinem 1440p Monitor nimmt der Header ein Viertel (!) des Bildschirms ein, wozu?
> Ist doch bloß gelb mit ibc drin...bitte verkleinern.
> Das ist nicht nur störend sondern wirkt auch stümperhaft.


rate mal was dort ist, wenn du keinen adblocker benutzt.


----------



## Nussfeile (30. Juni 2019)

Achso, na dann mal fix Ublock ausgestellt.
Sorry, my bad!
Hab nix gesagt


----------



## Habitat84 (30. Juni 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich konnte früher auch in der Mobilansicht in ein Foto eines Postings reinzoomen - mit meinem Android-Telefon geht offenbar nur noch voller Zoom neben der Bildschirmgröße - es scheint so, als würde er alle "Zwischenstufen" auf dem Weg zu "voll" überspringen.
> Mache ich irgendwas falsch?



Nicht nur auf android, bei iOS ist es der selbe Mist. Einzige Abhilfe bis jetzt: das Bild Antippen und dann auf das Viereck mit dem Pfeil tippen. Dann wird nur das Bild geladen und man kann stufenlos zoomen.


----------



## arno¹ (30. Juni 2019)

das funktioniert tatsächlich 
das symbol für bild in einem eigenen fenster öffnen (viereck mit einem pfeil raus)


----------



## mueslimann (30. Juni 2019)

Keine Ahnung, ob das vom der Umstellung der Forensoftware oder einem Update bei mir kommt:

Nutze Noscript (aktuellste Version in aktuellstem Firefox). Selbst wenn ich alle skripte global erlaube, werden eingebettete Youtube Videos nicht angezeigt, soll heißen, es ist nur ein großer, weißer Freiraum sichtbar, sonst gar nichts. 
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (30. Juni 2019)

Ja. Habe ich auch so erlebt* und es kann nicht geändert werden. Zumindest war es mir nicht möglich.
Daher letzendlich NoScript deinstalliert und durch NoScript Suite Lite ersetzt. Seitdem läuft alles tadellos.
Man könnte daran auch einiges einstellen, habe aber gesehen dass es in der Standardkonfiguration
am besten läuft - unauffälig. Das ist wichtig. Also klare Empfehlung von mir 

*
Daraufhin hier im Board sogar einen Thread eröffnet...


----------



## mueslimann (30. Juni 2019)

Hm, aber vielen Dank! Mal sehen, was ich da mache.


----------



## 4mate (30. Juni 2019)

Probieren geht über Studieren!


----------



## mueslimann (30. Juni 2019)

Eben schon raus gefunden, dass es bei mir vermutlich gar nicht an Noscript oder dem Forum lag/liegt. (in Firefox bei den Einstellungen zur Aktivitätsverfolgung: von Blockierliste Stufe 2 auf Stufe 1 geändert. Nun läuft alles wieder wie zuvor).


----------



## dirtsurfer (30. Juni 2019)

Ist etwas geplant, gegen Bezahlung das Forum werbefrei nutzen zu können?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2019)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Ist etwas geplant, gegen Bezahlung das Forum werbefrei nutzen zu können?


werbeblocker nutzen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (30. Juni 2019)

@rik es gäbe mehrere möglichkeiten wie etwa brave rewards, die nicht die prinzipielle vermarktbarkeit in frage stellen. und "abo" oder "premium" wären auch noch varianten. habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht oder lohnt sich das noch nicht?


----------



## dirtsurfer (30. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> werbeblocker nutzen?!



Das mache ich am Desktop seit eh und je, aber mtb-news hat sich ja nicht für Werbung entschieden, damit ich einen Werbeblocker einsetze, sondern um Geld reinzubekommen.


----------



## Yeti666 (1. Juli 2019)

Nochmal die Fragen
Was sind Erfolgspunkte und wie kann ich sehen wer meine Seite besucht hat?


----------



## Bejak (1. Juli 2019)

Eine kleine Idee. Oben gibts ja das nette Glöckchen mit den Benachrichtigungen. Wenn man das anklickt, kommt eine Liste mit allen Benachrichtigungen mit gleichlautender Überschrift. Ganz unten am Ende der Liste gibts "alle anzeigen", was dann die Liste als neue Seite aufmacht. Wäre es möglich, dass auch ein Klick auf die Überschrifttext "Benachrichtungen" dieser Liste auf die Ansicht "alle anzeigen", das würde ein paar Maus-Kilometer sparen... Danke!


----------



## Marcus (1. Juli 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich, dass auch ein Klick auf die Überschrifttext "Benachrichtungen" dieser Liste auf die Ansicht "alle anzeigen", das würde ein paar Maus-Kilometer sparen...



Es geht viel einfacher: einfach zweimal auf die Glocke klicken.


----------



## Bejak (1. Juli 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Es geht viel einfacher: einfach zweimal auf die Glocke klicken.


Tatsächlich, nicht gerade intuitiv, funzt aber. Der Vollständigkeit halber, und weils in der alten Forenoberfläche auch so war, hätte ich das aber trotzdem gerne. Macht der Gewohnheit eben...


----------



## Marcus (1. Juli 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> hätte ich das aber trotzdem gerne.



Denk ich mir ;-)

Wären aber auch mehr Mauskilometer.


----------



## Bejak (1. Juli 2019)

Nutzt aber die Maustaste nur zur Hälfte ab.


----------



## black-panther (1. Juli 2019)

Ich fand das Mouseover auch netter!


----------



## EarlyUp (1. Juli 2019)

Videos sind in Chrome auf einem Android Smartphone zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (1. Juli 2019)

Nochwas. Viel zu wenige Smileys. Nochwas: Viiieeeeeel zu wenige Smileys... Nochwas: Viiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeel zu wenige Smileys...

So müsste das:


----------



## GrüneRose (1. Juli 2019)

Die Werbung nervt, nicht nur vollkommen am Interessensgebiet vorbei, auch noch gefühlt fünf mal so viel wie vorher. Bei dem China Reisebericht kommt die selbe E-Bike Bosch **** Werbung 18 mal!


----------



## Bejak (1. Juli 2019)

uBlock Origin und die Werbung ist weg....


----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2019)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein Punkt:
> Wäre es möglich, die Navigation zur Seitenblätterei zusätzlich auch oben auf der Seite einzubinden? Das wäre super und würde die Navigation sehr erleichtern...



Genau das nervt mich tierisch. Man muss um auf eine bestimmte Seite zu kommen IMMER komplett nach unten scrollen. Das is so mühsam und abtörnend 

Könnt ihr das bitte regeln?

Und diese mehrfachen riesengroßen Werbeblöcke sind ne Zumutung!


----------



## Silberrücken (3. Juli 2019)

@rik 

wann wird wieder das Bikemarkt Symbol zum direkten Anclicken bei den Usern eingerichtet?
LG


----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> @rik
> 
> wann wird wieder das Bikemarkt Symbol zum direkten Anclicken bei den Usern eingerichtet?
> LG



Also bei mir gibts sowas:


----------



## kommski (3. Juli 2019)

Ich habe das Gefühl in meinen Profilnachrichten, Profilnachrichten zu sehen, die ich nicht sehen sollte.


----------



## arno¹ (3. Juli 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Genau das nervt mich tierisch. Man muss um auf eine bestimmte Seite zu kommen IMMER komplett nach unten scrollen.



telefon einfach kurz querhalten, dann taucht die seitennavigation auch oben auf


----------



## kommski (4. Juli 2019)

kommski schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl in meinen Profilnachrichten, Profilnachrichten zu sehen, die ich nicht sehen sollte.


Hallo, ich wollte nochmals darauf hinweisen.
Ich bin mir sicher ich sollte nicht wissen, dass @Jenson93 interesse an einem Fahrrad hat und von @kevinshapewood sollte ich mit Sicherheit nicht seine privaten Kontaktdaten kennen. Genausowenig sollte ich wissen, dass @RacingRalfi mit @Symion in Kontakt steht u.s.w..  Bitte um schnelle Behebung.  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (4. Juli 2019)

Doch, das ist öffentlich! Gab es auch bereits bei der letzten Software





Auf deinem Profil siehst du nur die Profilnachrichten für dich persönlich


----------



## kommski (4. Juli 2019)

Ok danke. War mir nicht bewusst und ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (4. Juli 2019)

Finde ich auch störend - kann ja auf dem Profil angezeigt werden, aber hat mMn nichts auf der Übersichtsseite des Forums verloren!


----------



## the_hias (5. Juli 2019)

Kann man die "Suche" eigentlich so einstellen, dass sie sich den letzten Parameter merkt? Man muss nach jedem Foren-/Threadwechsel von "überall" auf "dieses Forum" wechseln.


----------



## xrated (5. Juli 2019)

Seh ich auch so, gibt viele die den Unterschied zwischen Profilnachricht und Privater Nachricht nicht kennen. Finde ich aus Seiten Datenschutz sehr bedenklich das das direkt auf der Hauptseite steht.


----------



## black-panther (5. Juli 2019)

Wenn jemand euer Profil anklickt, sieht ersiees die Nachrichten genauso.
So what. Nur weil's euch stört hat das noch keine sonstige Relevanz, die zur Argumentation herhalten könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (5. Juli 2019)

Offensichtlich hast du noch nichts mit Datenschutz zu tun gehabt. Die Funktion ist generell stark fragwürdig. Welchen Nutzen soll das haben?


----------



## black-panther (5. Juli 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> Datenschutz



Na dann schieß mal los und kläre mich auf


----------



## xrated (5. Juli 2019)

Na wenn Leute denken das nur sie selbst und der Gesprächspartner das geschriebene sehen und dann da teilweise sogar Anschrift, eMail und Telefonnr. drin stehen kannst dir ja vorstellen was los ist. Und die Scammer können da auch prima Daten abgreifen.
Für den User ist imho gar nicht sofort ersichtlich das das öffentlich ist.


----------



## Silberrücken (5. Juli 2019)

@der-gute  und @rik 

Das hatte ich doch selbst schon entdeckt. Was ich meinte ist, die alte Version in grüner Schrift zum klicken auf dem Profilbild......   


Die Benachrichtigungs- und Hinweisfunktion ist offenbar (zumindest bei mir) nicht mehr zuverlässig......    

Ist alles nicht schlimm, aber m. E. doch wohl keine dauerhafte Verbesserung.


----------



## Marcus (5. Juli 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Die Benachrichtigungs- und Hinweisfunktion ist offenbar (zumindest bei mir) nicht mehr zuverlässig......



Kannst du das genauer erklären?


----------



## Silberrücken (5. Juli 2019)

Damit meinte ich, dass ich manchmal nicht benachrichtigt werde, wenn ich zitiert oder mit @Silberrücken eingebunden wurde......


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Juli 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> funktioniert die abo funktion jetzt etwa endlich mal zuverlässig???


ohkeh, die abo funktion funzt seit dem update noch beschissener als vorher, man könnte auch sagen so gut wie gar nicht mehr!

durch zufall mal eben auf der abo seite nach geschaut und seit dem update wurden von 27 threads zu 18 keine benachrichtigung mehr ausgegeben!
*das heisst man wird nur noch zu 1/3 über neuer thread beiträge informiert!*

hut aber vor solch hoher kunst der administrierung! 
vielleicht könnte man ja statt einer funktionierenden datenbank dann die option einfügen, zu welchen 1/3 der abonnierten threads man auch wirklich benachrichtigt werden möchte?
also zu der auswahl mit _mail benachrichtigung_ noch die auswahl _priorität der benachrichtigung_ (1. sehr hoch / 2. hoch / 3.egal).

ohne worte....

P.S. ironischerweise zu diesem hier wohl selbstverständlich und logischerweise auch keine..


----------



## mw.dd (6. Juli 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ohkeh, die abo funktion funzt seit dem update noch beschissener als vorher, man könnte auch sagen so gut wie gar nicht mehr!
> 
> durch zufall mal eben auf der abo seite nach geschaut und seit dem update wurden von 27 threads zu 18 keine benachrichtigung mehr ausgegeben!
> *das heisst man wird nur noch zu 1/3 über neuer thread beiträge informiert!*
> ...


Also bei mir funktioniert die Abo-Funktion im Gegensatz zu vorher.


----------



## Marcus (6. Juli 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> durch zufall mal eben auf der abo seite nach geschaut und seit dem update wurden von 27 threads zu 18 keine benachrichtigung mehr ausgegeben!
> *das heisst man wird nur noch zu 1/3 über neuer thread beiträge informiert!*



Hast du die Benachrichtigung eventuell einfach übersehen, weil sie nur per Push-Notification kam? Schau doch mal in deine Benachrichtigungseinstellungen, da gibt es eine Menge Optionen. Hier funktioniert das Benachrichtigen nämlich einwandfrei (inklusive zu deinem Beitrag hier …)


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Juli 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Hast du die Benachrichtigung eventuell einfach übersehen, weil sie nur per Push-Notification kam? Schau doch mal in deine Benachrichtigungseinstellungen, da gibt es eine Menge Optionen. Hier funktioniert das Benachrichtigen nämlich einwandfrei (inklusive zu deinem Beitrag hier …)


hallo rik!
hab grad mal nachgeschaut. der push krams ist wohl nur für mobile geräte oder, denn dort steht nur _wird nicht unterstützt_.
ansonsten gibt es ja nur die einstellung der mail benachrichtigung oder nicht, welche ich nicht nutze, sprich ich bekomme nur den benachrichtigungshinweis wenn ich auf eine forenseite komme. dort aber wie gesagt nur lapidar und somit vollkommen sinn- und nutzlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (7. Juli 2019)




----------



## Marcus (7. Juli 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> sprich ich bekomme nur den benachrichtigungshinweis wenn ich auf eine forenseite komme. dort aber wie gesagt nur lapidar und somit vollkommen sinn- und nutzlos.



Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht so richtig, aber wir nähern uns glaube ich an  

Wo erwartest du die Benachrichtigung? Mail ist bei dir deaktiviert, Push-Notifications ebenfalls. Da bleibt nur die Benachrichtigung im Forum – entweder über die Badge am Glockensymbol oben rechts oder direkt auf der Seite mit allen Benachrichtigungen.


----------



## tibo13 (7. Juli 2019)

Ich bin der Meinung man sollte sich bei der Menüauswahl auf eine Sprache einigen. Oder ist dieses wirre Denglisch ernsthaft gewollt?


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Juli 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur die Benachrichtigung im Forum – entweder über die Badge am Glockensymbol oben rechts...


bingo 
also so bald ich auf irgendeine seite des forums komme, sollte bei der glocke die anzahl der neuen beiträge zu allen abonnierten freds seit dem letzten besuch auftauchen und das passiert auch, aber wie gesagt nur zu 1/3 der abonnierten freds!
in meinem fall gab es zu 18 freds halt keinerlei benachrichtigungen, was diese funktion in so fern vollkommen nutzlos macht, als dass ich jetzt je nach fred etliche seiten nachzulesen hätte, was zum einen zeitlich zu aufwendig ist und zum anderen kann man zu  nix stellung nehmen, ausser man macht ein ellenlanges multi zitat posting mit zig punkten, auf die dann verständlicherweise wiederum keiner bock hat einzugehen, u.a. weil dieser eine punkt schon mehrfach abgehandelt wurde.


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Juli 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 882042


----------



## 4mate (7. Juli 2019)

Ich erhalte alle Benachrichtigungen mit diesen Einstellungen. Mails habe ich aber generell deaktiviert


----------



## ziploader (7. Juli 2019)

Wie kann ich nur neue "Beobachtete Themen" anzeigen lassen? 
Aktuell werden alle angezeigt.


----------



## 4mate (7. Juli 2019)

Einstellung dazu steht nur auf der Seite NEUE BEITRÄGE zur Verfügung


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juli 2019)

mit den einstellungen kommt er nicht zum gewünschten ergebnis.

beobachtet und ungelesen auswählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (7. Juli 2019)

Dort gibt es keinen Filter.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juli 2019)

unter neue beiträge schon.


----------



## ziploader (7. Juli 2019)

Ich schrieb "Beobachtete Themen", wenn du nochmal nachschaust.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juli 2019)

der filter ist unter neue beiträge zu finden.

guck dir den beitrag von @4mate mal genau an ....


dein avatar und der verwendeter like smilie passen übrigends perfekt zusammen.


----------



## ziploader (7. Juli 2019)

Das ändert an beobachte Themen nichts.
Und statt im Telegramm Stil, helfen komplette Sätze eher zu beschreiben, was man wo machen soll.


----------



## ziploader (7. Juli 2019)

Hast es mal ausprobiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juli 2019)

da ist der irrtum.
das ändert nichts beim klick auf beobachtete themen.

die änderung betrifft neue beiträge.
dort werden dann nur deine beobachteten themen angezeigt, welche du noch nicht gelesen hast.


----------



## Marcus (7. Juli 2019)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung man sollte sich bei der Menüauswahl auf eine Sprache einigen.



Sind wir auch. Daher gibt es, wenn du in diesem Menü ein klein wenig nach unten scrollst auch zwei Länderflaggen mit denen du das nach Wunsch umschalten kannst.





Als Standard wird das genommen, was dein Webbrowser anfordert – in dessen Einstellungen gäbe es eine weitere Möglichkeit das Verhalten zu beeinflussen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (7. Juli 2019)

ziploader schrieb:


> Das ändert an beobachte Themen nichts.



Es ist wie gesagt wurde. Wenn du ungelesene, beobachtete Themen sehen willst, ist der Weg über „Neue Beiträge“ + entsprechendem Filter.





Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## ziploader (7. Juli 2019)

Jetzt habe ich es.. 
Aber warum kann man das unter Beobachtete Themen" nicht einstellen. Vorher ging das.


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juli 2019)

Egal wie ich mein Samsung Galaxy S3 halte, kann ich keine Seitenzahl sehen und weder eine Seite zurück oder vorwärts blättern. Das ist einfach nur frustrierend und ärgerlich!


----------



## 4mate (7. Juli 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Egal wie ich mein Samsung Galaxy S3 halte, kann ich keine Seitenzahl sehen und weder eine Seite zurück oder vorwärts blättern. Das ist einfach nur frustrierend und ärgerlich!


Du bist nicht allein...





imkreisdreher schrieb:


> mobil bleibt immer die gelbe @rik
> 
> außerdem sieht man mobil das Seitenblättern nur unten





4mate schrieb:


> Bei Android 4.4.2 nicht mal das. Also weder oben noch unten.
> Es gibt nur oben "zum 1. ungelesenen Beitrag"
> Zudem ist der Header wahrlich monströs:
> Im Hochformat 1/4 der Seite, im Querformat nahezu die Hälfte


----------



## Marcus (7. Juli 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Egal wie ich mein Samsung Galaxy S3 halte, kann ich keine Seitenzahl sehen und weder eine Seite zurück oder vorwärts blättern. Das ist einfach nur frustrierend und ärgerlich!



Wir kümmern uns morgen um die Seitenzahlen auf mobilen Geräten.


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juli 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Wir kümmern uns morgen um die Seitenzahlen auf mobilen Geräten.



das wäre großartig


----------



## Marcus (8. Juli 2019)

Ich sehe die Seitennavigation jetzt auch oben. Ihr auch?


----------



## black-panther (8. Juli 2019)

Nope...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (8. Juli 2019)

Bei mir geht's. Oben und unten.
Mit Chrome & Firefox auf Android.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juli 2019)

Tablet:  hoch und quer -  ja (Android 7, Brave)
Handy: hoch - nein,  quer -  ja (Android 8, Brave)


----------



## black-panther (8. Juli 2019)

@rik, mir fällt gerade auf, dein Screenshot ist aber in einem Forum, nicht Thread...


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Juli 2019)

Auf dem Handy kann man das schwarze Menü auf- aber nicht mehr zuklappen


----------



## Marcus (8. Juli 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> dein Screenshot ist aber in einem Forum, nicht Thread...



Verhält sich beides gleich:


----------



## Marcus (8. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Handy: hoch - nein, quer - ja (Android 8, Brave)



Um welches Telefon-Modell handelt es sich?


----------



## Marcus (8. Juli 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Auf dem Handy kann man das schwarze Menü auf- aber nicht mehr zuklappen



Anderes Problem, wird auch behoben.


----------



## black-panther (8. Juli 2019)

bei mir das gleiche (wie bei MartinaH): Android Samsung Note8


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juli 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Um welches Telefon-Modell handelt es sich?



Samsung galaxy S7 (SM-G930F)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (8. Juli 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Seitennavigation jetzt auch oben. Ihr auch?


Nein, weder oben noch unten, weder längs noch quer. 
Samsung S4 Mini


----------



## black-panther (8. Juli 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Samsung S4 Mini


Da liegt das Problem ja sprichwörtlich auf der Hand!


----------



## 4mate (8. Juli 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Da liegt das Problem ja sprichwörtlich auf der Hand!


Die Anzeige der Seiten ist noch das kleinste Problem. 
Viel schlimmer ist das statische gelbe monströse Ding :










 Ist immer da, klappt nicht weg beim scrollen,
schwarze Leiste damit unsichtbar (wenn es sie überhaupt gibt, mobil )


----------



## Marcus (8. Juli 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist das statische gelbe monströse Ding



Da stellt sich aber dein Browser nicht sehr schlau an. Es sieht normalerweise so aus (kleinster Bildschirm, den ich finden konnte, iPhone SE):


----------



## beuze1 (8. Juli 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Die Anzeige der Seiten ist noch das kleinste Problem.
> Viel schlimmer ist das statische gelbe monströse Ding :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 882494
> ...



Hallo Rik, bei mir das gleiche auf dem Samsung S3 neo...
Ich kann nur die aktuell gewählte Seite sehen/ lesen....kein vor.- oder rückwärts blättern möglich..


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. Juli 2019)

@rik : Kann keine Fotos (.jpg) mehr in mein Benutzeralbum hochladen. Egal, ob vom Lappi oder vom Smartphone aus. Kann das mit dem Forumsupdate zusammenhängen? Mache alles wie sonst auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (8. Juli 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Da stellt sich aber dein Browser nicht sehr schlau an. Es sieht normalerweise so aus (kleinster Bildschirm, den ich finden konnte, iPhone SE):


Browser?! Das ist eine gute Frage. Ich weiß gar nicht, welcher das ist. Denn außer WhatsApp gibt es keine Downloads.
Mein mobiles Endgerät wird ohne Google Play - und Samsung - Konto betrieben - feine Sache das!


----------



## seblubb (8. Juli 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Mein mobiles Endgerät wird ohne Google Play - und Samsung - Konto betrieben - feine Sache das!


----------



## beuze1 (9. Juli 2019)

Immer noch keine Verbesserung der Handy Ansicht...


----------



## Marcus (9. Juli 2019)

Ok, irgendwas muss an euren Telefonen anders sein. Können wir (also alle Btroffenen) mal eine Liste von:


Telefon (Hersteller + Modell)
Betriebssystem + Version
verwendeter Browser + Version
Seitenzahlen oben funktionieren ja/nein

bauen? Eventuell lässt sich daraus etwas ableiten.

Am besten immer die Liste zitieren und anfügen.

Ich fange mal an:

Nokia 8 - Android 9 - Chrome 75 - ok


----------



## Marcus (9. Juli 2019)

Nokia 8 - Android 9 - Chrome 75 - ok
iPhone X - iOS 12.3 - Safari - ok
iPhone SE - iOS 12.3 - Safari - ok


----------



## Marcus (9. Juli 2019)

basti321 schrieb:


> Kann keine Fotos (.jpg) mehr in mein Benutzeralbum hochladen. Egal, ob vom Lappi oder vom Smartphone aus. Kann das mit dem Forumsupdate zusammenhängen? Mache alles wie sonst auch immer.



Kannst du genauer erklären, was du wo machst und was nicht funktioniert? Erhältst du Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## Martina H. (9. Juli 2019)

Was ist das eigentlich? Soll das so?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Juli 2019)

iPhone XR - iOS 12.3.1 - Safari - ok


----------



## black-panther (9. Juli 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Telefon (Hersteller + Modell)
> Betriebssystem + Version
> verwendeter Browser + Version
> Seitenzahlen oben funktionieren ja/nein


Samsung Note 8 N950F
Android 9
Samsung Internet 9.2.10.15
Seitenzahlen funktionieren seit heute!


----------



## Martina H. (9. Juli 2019)

Nokia 8 - Android 9 - Chrome 75 - ok
iPhone X - iOS 12.3 - Safari - ok
iPhone SE - iOS 12.3 - Safari - ok
iPhone XR - iOS 12.3.1 - Safari - ok
Samsung S7 - Android8 - Brave - ok
Samsung Note 8 N950F - Android 9 - Samsung Internet 9.2.10.15 Seitenzahlen funktionieren seit heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (9. Juli 2019)

Nokia 8 - Android 9 - Chrome 75 - ok
iPhone X - iOS 12.3 - Safari - ok
iPhone SE - iOS 12.3 - Safari - ok 
iPhone XR - iOS 12.3.1 - Safari - ok
Samsung Note 8 N950F - Android 9 - Samsung Internet 9.2.10.15 - Seitenzahlen funktionieren seit heute! 
Samsung S7 - Android8 - Brave - ok 
Samsung S4 Mini - Android 4.4.2 - ? unbekannt/Android Standard! - nein


----------



## black-panther (9. Juli 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Samsung S4 Mini - Android 4.4.2 - ? unbekannt/Android Standard! - nein


Hast du eigentlich noch Win98 oder WinXP auf'm Rechner?


----------



## 4mate (9. Juli 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich noch Win98 oder WinXP auf'm Rechner?


Watt?!? Selbstverständlich Windoof 1.0!


----------



## beuze1 (9. Juli 2019)

Samsung Galaxy S3 neo
      Android 4.4.2 
      unbekannt/Android Standard! - nein      

     das gleich mit Chrome! - da geht es


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (9. Juli 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Kannst du genauer erklären, was du wo machst und was nicht funktioniert? Erhältst du Fehlermeldungen?


Ja, klar. Erst mal danke, dass du dich gleich drum kümmerst   . Blicke nur nicht ganz durch, weil ich nichts anders mache als ich sonst auch gemacht hatte. Und das Problem besteht sowohl beim Lappi, wie auch beim Smartphone.

Zuerst öffne ich das Benutzeralbum und klicke auf den "Hier hochladen Button". Dann markiere ich die entsprechenden Dateien (hab' s auch schon mal mit nur einer Datei probiert, bzw. mit der "Durchsuchen-Hochladen-Button"-Methode mit demselben Ergebnis) und ziehe sie in's weiße Uploadfenster. 







Dann wird der Upload versucht, er klappt aber nicht, sieht dann so aus:






Anschließend schaltet das Fenster dann ohne mein Zutun um und sieht dann so aus: 





Wenn ich auf "Fertig" klicke, bin ich wieder im Album, aber ohne die Bilder, die ich hochladen wollte. 

Habe dann noch die E-Mail-Funktion des Smartphones zum Hochladen probiert, da kommt dann eine Mailer-Daemon-Meldung zurück "reason: 554 5.7.1 Relay access denied" ​
Pls help


----------



## tibo13 (10. Juli 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe beim Downhill-Tippspiel folgendes Problem. Keine Ahnung ob das nur ein Darstellungsfehler ist oder on das System da einen Knacks weg hat. Tritt auf dem Handy sowohl mit Safari als auch mit Firefox auf.





Ergänzung:
Wenn ich die Fahrer ändere und speichere wird die Änderung immer an der vorletzten Position der jeweiligen Platzierung übernommen. Gehe ich dann allerdings nochmal in Tipps ändern, dann wird dort wieder der Fahrer/die Fahrerin angezeigt, die auf allen anderen Stellen der Position angezeigt wird (bspw. Rachel Atherton).


----------



## Marcus (10. Juli 2019)

basti321 schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Erst mal danke, dass du dich gleich drum kümmerst  . Blicke nur nicht ganz durch, weil ich nichts anders mache als ich sonst auch gemacht hatte. Und das Problem besteht sowohl beim Lappi, wie auch beim Smartphone.



Hi,

kannst du mir mal ein oder zwei der betreffenden Bilddateien per E-Mail ([email protected]) zusenden, damit ich etwas zum Testen habe?

Danke!


----------



## Marcus (10. Juli 2019)

tibo13 schrieb:


> ich habe beim Downhill-Tippspiel folgendes Problem.



Hallo,

schau jetzt bitte noch mal nach, es müsste besser aussehen. Prüfe bitte deine Tipps auch noch mal auf Richtigkeit!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (10. Juli 2019)

Nokia 8 - Android 9 - Chrome 75 - ok
iPhone X - iOS 12.3 - Safari - ok
iPhone SE - iOS 12.3 - Safari - ok 
iPhone XR - iOS 12.3.1 - Safari - ok
Samsung Note 8 N950F - Android 9 - Samsung Internet 9.2.10.15 - Seitenzahlen funktionieren seit heute! 
Samsung S7 - Android8 - Brave - ok 
Samsung S4 Mini - Android 4.4.2 - ? unbekannt/Android Standard! - nein
Samsung Galaxy S3 neo - Android 4.4.2 - unbekannt/Android Standard! - nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (10. Juli 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schau jetzt bitte noch mal nach, es müsste besser aussehen. Prüfe bitte deine Tipps auch noch mal auf Richtigkeit!
> 
> ...



Perfekt. Vielen Dank


----------



## black-panther (10. Juli 2019)

Hi @rik, 

sag mal, kann man die letzte Zeile, über die man in die übergeordneten Foren kommt, nicht direkt unter dem Editor oder der Social-Media Leiste machen? Ich scrolle mir da teilweise nen Wolf:
10% Ansicht auf einem 24" Monitor bei max. Auflösung





direkt so wäre cooler:


----------



## Marcus (10. Juli 2019)

Die ist doch nur wenige Millimeter entfernt … das sieht bei dir auf jeden Fall anders aus als gedacht.


----------



## black-panther (10. Juli 2019)

Hm, aufm Smartphone ist's auch richtig. 
Nur am PC, aber auch nicht immer.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Juli 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst du mir mal ein oder zwei der betreffenden Bilddateien per E-Mail ([email protected]) zusenden, damit ich etwas zum Testen habe?
> 
> Danke!


Sind unterwegs. Danke DIR   !!


----------



## ziploader (10. Juli 2019)

Mich stört, dass bei jedem ersten mal Aufrufen gefragt wird, ob Pop-Up zugelassenen werden sollen?
Firefox auf Android.
Und Firefox auf Windows glaube auch.
Ich lösche meine Cookies beim Schliessen des Browser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (11. Juli 2019)

ziploader schrieb:


> Ich lösche meine Cookies beim Schliessen des Browser.



Da hast du die Erklärung gleich mitgeliefert.


----------



## hw_doc (11. Juli 2019)

Häufiger bekomme ich mit meinem ziemlich aktuellen Android-Telefon und seinem mitgebrachten Chrome eine Forenseite in blau und am unteren Seitenrand ein paar Fehler präsentiert:


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juli 2019)

...hmmmh, hatte ich auch schon mal geschrieben, ist wohl untergegangen...



Martina H. schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich? Soll das so?
> Anhang anzeigen 882763


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Juli 2019)

@hierwerdensiegeholfen


----------



## salzbrezel (12. Juli 2019)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein Punkt:
> Wäre es möglich, die Navigation zur Seitenblätterei zusätzlich auch oben auf der Seite einzubinden? Das wäre super und würde die Navigation sehr erleichtern...
> 
> Ansonsten großes Lob! Mir gefällt das neue Forum sehr gut! Ich nutze es ausschließlich über Android. Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten!



Vielen Dank für die Lösung! Ist viel besser jetzt...


----------



## BluegrassEagle (16. Juli 2019)

Hab @Sandy UK schon angehauen, da unser Herstellerforum seit der Umstellung nicht mehr vorhanden ist. 
Leider noch keine Rückmeldung von ihm bekommen und Thomas wollte ich nicht nerven. 
Ist auch nicht "soooo" zeitsensitiv, da eh noch keine Threads/Posts drin waren.

Hier gings zum Forum:





						Bluegrass
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				








Könnt Euch ja per Mail oder PN melden. 
Danke im voraus für Eure Mühen.

LG, Niels


----------



## Marcus (17. Juli 2019)

@BluegrassEagle wir schauen mal nach. Ist sicher nur eine Kleinigkeit.


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Juli 2019)

Kurze Frage / Vorschlag:
Gibt es einen Shotcut für "zum nächsten Post  springen"? z.B. "N" ?
Wenn nicht, kann man das vielleicht einbinden? Das würde das Lesen am PC deutlich angenehmer gestalten


----------



## f_t_l (19. Juli 2019)

*Video-Sektion > Forenprofil*

Wenn ich aus der Video-Sektion auf ein Forenprofil klicke, bleibt man stecken 

*1.





2.




3.*


----------



## black-panther (19. Juli 2019)

Die Meldung hatte ich letztens, als ich über einen alten Link in einer Email auf einen Thread zugreifen wollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonsiKleine (21. Juli 2019)

So sieht es heute aus wenn ich die Forenstartseite aufrufe. Lässt sich nicht wirklich wegscrollen ohne draufzuklicken ...


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juli 2019)

jetzt wissen wird endlich was die mods in ihrer freizeit tragen.


----------



## black-panther (24. Juli 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @rik
> Normalerweise toleriere ich Werbung, ihr müsst euch ja irgendwie finanzieren.
> Aber Werbevideos, die in Mobil-Ansicht erstmal den gesamten Bildschirm einnehmen, könnten mich dann doch veranlassen mich nach nem Blocker umzuschauen...
> Und ich will lieber nicht wissen wieviel unnnützes Datenvolumen diese Videos fressen.



Hm, ich hole das mal hier rüber, weil ich dummerweise nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin, aber:
ich bin immer viel mobil im Forum unterwegs, und seit Juni ist mein Datenlimit von 3GB plötzlich jeden Monat ausgereizt, wobei ich vorher jeden Monat bei 0,5 bis max 1 GB lag.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine (grobe) Übersicht darüber, wieviele Daten die Nutzung der Website / des Forums verbraucht?
Falls man in Threads mit vielen Bildern unterwegs ist: werden die Bilder nach dem Update irgendwie anders geladen/gezeigt?


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juli 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hm, ich hole das mal hier rüber, weil ich dummerweise nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin, aber:
> ich bin immer viel mobil im Forum unterwegs, und seit Juni ist mein Datenlimit von 3GB plötzlich jeden Monat ausgereizt, wobei ich vorher jeden Monat bei 0,5 bis max 1 GB lag.
> 
> Habt ihr vielleicht eine (grobe) Übersicht darüber, wieviele Daten die Nutzung der Website / des Forums verbraucht?
> Falls man in Threads mit vielen Bildern unterwegs ist: werden die Bilder nach dem Update irgendwie anders geladen/gezeigt?


Es kann nur so sein das die Bilder jedes Mal neu geladen werden! Bin diesen Monat mobil auf mtb-news ausschließlich im durstix online gewesen, ja es hat viele Bilder, aber 1,5 GB innerhalb von 2 Wochen? Ich muss mich nach dem Urlaub Mal mit nem proxi lokal auf dem Handy beschäftigen .... Das nerft!


----------



## 4mate (24. Juli 2019)

Stelle heute fest: Wenn ich Montags mobil in einem Thread das letzte Mal gelesen habe, kann ich heute so oft laden, wie ich will, aber es geht nicht weiter und nichts neues wird geladen. Das betrifft 2 Threads im KTWR. Diese haben ihre eigenen permanenten Tabs.
Es geht dann nur über den Umweg, das Unterforum neu zu laden und dann wieder auf den nun letzten Beitrag dieser 2 Threads zu klicken 

Im Gegensatz dazu, wie oben auch, eigener Tab, im OFFTOPIC, wird korrekt geladen, obwohl ich da Samstags zuletzt las


----------



## stecko (25. Juli 2019)

Also die Werbung seit dem Update ist schon mehr als übel... 
jetzt gerade ganz krass! Wenn ich Mtb-News am Iphone öffne seh ich garnicht als werbevideos! Siehe Screenshot.

Ich weiß alles kostenlos blah blah... Aber in allen anderen Foren ist es nicht ansatzweise so übel! Und auch die sind kostenlos...
Muss das wirklich so extrem sein?


----------



## chorge (26. Juli 2019)

Ätzend unübersichtlich und unhandlich das neue Forum!!!


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Juli 2019)

chorge schrieb:


> Ätzend unübersichtlich und unhandlich das neue Forum!!!


Das finde ich mobil überhaupt nicht!! Einzig was garnicht geht ist das wahnsinge Daten Volumen das verbraucht wird... Über 5Gb ander Seiten die ich ähnlich viel besuche liegen bei 1/10 dessen!


----------



## Ianus (28. Juli 2019)

Die Penetranz der Werbung ist ein Grund, das Forum zu meiden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. Juli 2019)

*Adblock Plus* 
Gibt es auch für mobile Endgeräte ...


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2019)

ublock ist nicht so neugierig.


----------



## f_t_l (29. Juli 2019)

*Rechenfehler bei den Likes*

Hallo @rik Mir ist ein Rechenfehler bei den "Reaktionen" (Likes) aufgefallen: Die Gesamtzahl im Profilkästchen bzw Mouseover stimmt nicht mit der Anzahl auf der Profilseite überein 

*1. Falsche Gesamtzahl Reaktionen*





*2. Korrekte Anzahl /Aufschlüsselung der Reaktionen*


----------



## black-panther (29. Juli 2019)

Oha, stimmt, bei mir ca. 1.500 Unterschied.
Aber vielleicht werden die "Punkte für Reaktionen" anders gewertet als die Reaktionen selbst?


----------



## imkreisdreher (29. Juli 2019)

Bei den möglichen Reaktionen fehlt mir ein Daumen runter, irgendwie muss man ja auch zeigen können,  dass man nicht einverstanden ist.


----------



## black-panther (29. Juli 2019)

Dafür gibt's doch jetzt das traurige oder wütende Smily-Face?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (29. Juli 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's doch jetzt das traurige oder wütende Smily-Face?!


das ist nicht eindeutig


----------



## 4mate (29. Juli 2019)

Bitte sehr, nix zu danken


----------



## Seppl- (29. Juli 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> *Rechenfehler bei den Likes*
> 
> Hallo @rik Mir ist ein Rechenfehler bei den "Reaktionen" (Likes) aufgefallen: Die Gesamtzahl im Profilkästchen bzw Mouseover stimmt nicht mit der Anzahl auf der Profilseite überein
> 
> ...


oh ja bei mir auch, ganze 1977 zu wenig  haha


----------



## ufp (29. Juli 2019)

Warum werden bei "Beobachtete Themen"  alle angezeit, und nicht so wie früher, 
zuerst *nur* die* un*gelesenen und
dann, die gelesenen?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> *Rechenfehler bei den Likes*
> 
> Hallo @rik Mir ist ein Rechenfehler bei den "Reaktionen" (Likes) aufgefallen: Die Gesamtzahl im Profilkästchen bzw Mouseover stimmt nicht mit der Anzahl auf der Profilseite überein
> 
> ...


wurde schon bemängelt:





__





						Forum-Update Sommer 2019
					

Mobilbug: Der Frame in dem Reaktionen gelistet sind skaliert nicht sinnvoll. Aufm Schlaufohn dreimal so breit wie der Faden.   Liegt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an deinem Phone/Browser.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Marcus (29. Juli 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> und nicht so wie früher



Früher funktionierte die Forensoftware anders.

Du kannst dir über den Filter bei "Neuen Beiträgen" deine gewünschte Anzeige einstellen und auch bookmarken bzw. als Default setzen.


----------



## f_t_l (29. Juli 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> wurde schon bemängelt:


So weit hatte ich jetzt nicht rückwärts geschaut. Mir ist es erst gestern aufgefallen


----------



## hw_doc (29. Juli 2019)

Aus aktuellem Anlass muss auch ich nun berichten, dass der Datenverbrauch hier deutlich zugenommen hat.





So liege ich nun - nicht wissenschaftlich betrachtet - schon bei 1/3 mehr Datenvolumen, als im letzten Betrachtungszeitraum. Auf 30 Tage komplett würde ich von 150 % ausgehen.

@rik:
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sowohl mobil, als auch am PC Fotos immer wieder neu geladen werden - also ein erneuter Aufruf einer bereits besuchten Forenseite nicht aus dem Browser-Cache bedient wird.
Ist da was dran?


----------



## ufp (29. Juli 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Früher funktionierte die Forensoftware anders.
> 
> Du kannst dir über den Filter bei "Neuen Beiträgen" deine gewünschte Anzeige einstellen und auch bookmarken bzw. als Default setzen.


Aha. Danke .
Wäre aber sinnvoller und einfacher, wenn man diese Möglichkeit auch bei den eigenen Themen integrieren kann/hätte können.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (31. Juli 2019)

Was auf jeden Fall beim iPhone nicht funktioniert, ist das zoomen bei Bildern in Beiträgen. Wenn man mit der Fingergeste zoomt, erscheinen alle Bilder komplett pixelig groß, oder wieder original. Dazwischen gibt es nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (31. Juli 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Was auf jeden Fall beim iPhone nicht funktioniert, ist das zoomen bei Bildern in Beiträgen. Wenn man mit der Fingergeste zoomt, erscheinen alle Bilder komplett pixelig groß, oder wieder original. Dazwischen gibt es nichts.


Dasselbe auch bei Android (5.5 bzw 9).


----------



## hw_doc (31. Juli 2019)

Hab ich auch schon vor langer Zeit geschrieben, aber ich glaube langsam, dass ich mit meinen Posts hier im Filter des Mods gelandet bin...


Ich verstehe, dass hier riesig viel Arbeit drin steckt, aber eine Perspektive zu Punkten, die hier wiederholt werden, wär schon gut. Und aus Gründen den Dringlichkeit ist das IMO auf Platz 1 der Datenverbrauch, denn da wartet bei vielen anderen (mobilen) Usern wohl noch das blaue Wunder nach 30 Tagen...


----------



## 4mate (31. Juli 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Bei den möglichen Reaktionen fehlt mir ein Daumen runter, irgendwie muss man ja auch zeigen können,  dass man nicht einverstanden ist.









 NUR HEUTE! IBC - Smiley - Sonderedition!






Spoiler: PS: OKay, für die "Wischer", die armen Teufel...


----------



## tebis (5. August 2019)

Beim Video der Woche kann man nicht sehen, wer geliked hat. Bei Foto des Tages und Foto der Woche wird das angezeigt. Gibt es dafür einen Grund?

Ansonsten sieht das neue Formum sehr ansprechend aus.  Danke für die Arbeit an die Admins


----------



## Silberrücken (6. August 2019)

Das Forum frisst Energie und Traffic ohne Ende!!!!      Muss das so sein  ?


----------



## Yeti666 (6. August 2019)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Nochmal die Fragen
> Was sind Erfolgspunkte und wie kann ich sehen wer meine Seite besucht hat?


----------



## Marcus (6. August 2019)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Nochmal die Fragen
> Was sind Erfolgspunkte und wie kann ich sehen wer meine Seite besucht hat?




Erfolgspunkte ist eine Funktion, die wir nicht nutzen
gar nicht, gehört nicht zur Standardfunktionalität des Forums (war früher über ein Add-on nachgerüstet)


----------



## beuze1 (6. August 2019)

*Früher war alles besser – auch die Zukunft
. *​


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2019)

Zum stark erhöhten Datenverbrauch, was bei mir auch nach 3 Wochen 2,8 von 3,5 GB vernaschte:
Ich habe nun LTE deaktiviert und nutze 3G, wenn nicht in einem WLAN.
Für unterwegs, bei Bedarf, dann LTE ggf. zuschalten.

Mein Datenverbrauch ist in den ersten sechs Tagen dieses Monats nun gut reduziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mein Datenverbrauch ist in den ersten sechs Tagen dieses Monats nun gut reduziert.


wohl eher umverteilt, oder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> wohl eher umverteilt, oder?


Mein Internet Nutzungsverhalten hat sich nicht verändert.
Aber, wir haben z.B. auf der Dachterrasse schlechtes bis kein WLAN, da hat sich dann bisher meist LTE eingestellt bzw. natürlich überall, wo es WLAN-Unterbrechungen gibt..


----------



## Yeti666 (6. August 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Erfolgspunkte ist eine Funktion, die wir nicht nutzen
> gar nicht, gehört nicht zur Standardfunktionalität des Forums (war früher über ein Add-on nachgerüstet)


Es gibt aber Mitglieder mit Erfolgspunkten,darum frage ich ja nach!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. August 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mein Internet Nutzungsverhalten hat sich nicht verändert.
> Aber, wir haben z.B. auf der Dachterrasse schlechtes bis kein WLAN, da hat sich dann bisher meist LTE eingestellt bzw. natürlich überall, wo es WLAN-Unterbrechungen gibt..


WLAN Repeater, Access Point oder auch Devolo WLAN hilft bei deinem Dachterrassen Problem.

Der Datenverbrauch müsste normal mit LTE derselbe sein wie mit 3G. LTE ist nur schneller der, Datenverbrauch ist derselbe.

Was mir am meisten auf den Sack geht am neuen Forum, sind die Werbevideos die teilweise automatisch starten am iPhone. Heute ca. 10 Minuten über LTE im Forum und auf der Hauptseite verbracht, waren gleich Mal mehr als 250 MB! Bilderthreads sind auch übel. Was mich wundert: Im WLAN zu Hause kommen diese kack Werbevideos nicht so häufig wie mobil. Was soll das?? Ich weiß ihr benötigt Geld, wenn das allerdings so weiter geht, werde ich (viele andere bestimmt auch) das Forum weniger besuchen oder sogar meiden!

Hoffentlich bekommt ihr das in den Griff.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das aktuelle Forum gut von der Optik und Übersicht, wäre da nicht der Höhe Datenverbrauch und zuviel Werbung.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. August 2019)

benutz doch einfach einen adblocker.


----------



## everywhere.local (7. August 2019)

Solange es hier kein Kotzsmiley und keinen Shortcut für Next Post gibt, brauchen wir gar nicht weiter diskutieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (7. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Was mir am meisten auf den Sack geht am neuen Forum, sind die Werbevideos die teilweise automatisch starten am iPhone.





k_star schrieb:


> benutz doch einfach einen adblocker.



Ich habe keinen am Samsung S 4 Mini Mobiltelefon, sehe keinerlei Videos und kaum Werbung 
Nur jeweils unten auf einer Seite1 oder 2. Die klicke ich weg bzw zu


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. August 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen am Samsung S 4 Mini Mobiltelefon, sehe keinerlei Videos und kaum Werbung
> Nur jeweils unten auf einer Seite1 oder 2. Die klicke ich weg bzw zu


Die kommen bei mir immer ganz oben. Kann gerne Mal ein Bildschirmvideo davon machen. Heute war es sogar so beim runter scrollen, dass das Video in 3-facher (!!!) Ausführung kam und dann erst die Kommentare. Weiß doch jeder das 3-fach mittlerweile unfahrbar ist.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. August 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> benutz doch einfach einen adblocker.


Am iPhone mit Safari? Noch nie benötigt, außer hier.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Am iPhone mit Safari? Noch nie benötigt, außer hier.


keine ahnung. 
benutze das handy nur zum telefonieren, whatsapp, youtube und radio/videos/podcast.

alles andere nur am pc oder laptop.

aber ganz allgemein:
wozu soll ich sachen laden lassen die mich nicht interessieren? 
selbst wenn mich die werbung o.ä. nicht stören würde, würde ich etwas dagegen unternehmen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. August 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> keine ahnung.
> benutze das handy nur zum telefonieren, whatsapp, youtube und radio/videos/podcast.
> 
> alles andere nur am pc oder laptop.
> ...


Hab jetzt Mal einen Adblocker geladen, Mal sehen ob es was nutzt. Danke dafür. Kannte es bisher nur bei Firefox und Co. am PC.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. August 2019)

Für Firefox, ublock origin. Geht wunderbar, null Werbung.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt Mal einen Adblocker geladen, Mal sehen ob es was nutzt. Danke dafür. Kannte es bisher nur bei Firefox und Co. am PC.


Funktioniert 1a


----------



## hw_doc (10. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Funktioniert 1a



Hier gibt es seitens der Administration ja keine Reaktion zu den "Hinweisen" bzgl. stark erhöhtem Datenverbrauch und damit auch nicht zu meiner Theorie, ob bspw. die Bilder hier nicht oder nicht immer aus dem Cache des Endgeräts kommen, wenn sie schon mal geladen wurden.
Lässt sich sicher sagen, dass das Problem mit dem Datenverbrauch die Werbung ist?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. August 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hier gibt es seitens der Administration ja keine Reaktion zu den "Hinweisen" bzgl. stark erhöhtem Datenverbrauch und damit auch nicht zu meiner Theorie, ob bspw. die Bilder hier nicht oder nicht immer aus dem Cache des Endgeräts kommen, wenn sie schon mal geladen wurden.
> Lässt sich sicher sagen, dass das Problem mit dem Datenverbrauch die Werbung ist?


Kann ich dir leider nicht mit ja oder nein beantworten. Was ich allerdings merke: Wenn ich in einem Thread mit vielen Bildern bin und der Empfang nicht so schnell ist, dann laden die Bilder erstmal neu und das relativ langsam. Deutet dann wohl nicht auf den Cache hin, oder?


----------



## hw_doc (10. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir leider nicht mit ja oder nein beantworten. Was ich allerdings merke: Wenn ich in einem Thread mit vielen Bildern bin und der Empfang nicht so schnell ist, dann laden die Bilder erstmal neu und das relativ langsam. Deutet dann wohl nicht auf den Cache hin, oder?



Genau: IMO darauf, dass die Bilder nicht aus dem Cache kommen.

Aber vielleicht könnte @rik ja mal etwas dazu sagen - bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. August 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Lässt sich sicher sagen, dass das Problem mit dem Datenverbrauch die Werbung ist?


Ich nutze schon lange ublock und seit dem Forenupdate bei sonst gleichem Nutzungsverhalten ist mein Datenverbrauch von 1 auf 3GB angestiegen.


----------



## hw_doc (10. August 2019)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich nutze schon lange ublock und seit dem Forenupdate bei sonst gleichem Nutzungsverhalten ist mein Datenverbrauch von 1 auf 3GB angestiegen.



Danke, das bestätigt meine Theorie!


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2019)

... ist ja nicht nur das Datenvolumen, ich habe das Gefühl, das Forum saugt auch Strom ohne Ende. Ich kann der schwindenden Akkuladung förmlich zusehen - @rik  könnt ihr dazu (also Stromverbrauch und Datenvolumen) was sagen?


----------



## everywhere.local (10. August 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ist ja nicht nur das Datenvolumen, ich habe das Gefühl, das Forum saugt auch Strom ohne Ende. Ich kann der schwindenden Akkuladung förmlich zusehen - @rik  könnt ihr dazu (also Stromverbrauch und Datenvolumen) was sagen?


Dark mode würde helfen


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. August 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Dark mode würde helfen


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ist ja nicht nur das Datenvolumen, ich habe das Gefühl, das Forum saugt auch Strom ohne Ende. Ich kann der schwindenden Akkuladung förmlich zusehen - @rik  könnt ihr dazu (also Stromverbrauch und Datenvolumen) was sagen?


bitcoin mining im browser ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2019)

ok, ich oute mich mal als SuperDau - was, zur Hölle, ist Bitcoin Mining (mein Browser ist Brave)


----------



## everywhere.local (10. August 2019)

Das geht jetzt wirklich zu weit.

Und ohne Kotzsmiley sag ich gar nix mehr


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. August 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ist ja nicht nur das Datenvolumen, ich habe das Gefühl, das Forum saugt auch Strom ohne Ende. Ich kann der schwindenden Akkuladung förmlich zusehen - @rik  könnt ihr dazu (also Stromverbrauch und Datenvolumen) was sagen?


Damit hab ich keine Probleme, komme mit meinem iPhone XR locker über 1 1/2 - 2 Tage auch bei intensiver Nutzung vom Forum und den News.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Das geht jetzt wirklich zu weit.
> 
> Und ohne Kotzsmiley sag ich gar nix mehr




... das...
















... ist jetzt wirklich seeeeehr hilfreich


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. August 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... das...










... solltest du aber besser der „Vogel-Strauss-ich-steck-den-Kopf-in-den-Sand-und-stelle-mich-nicht-mehr-den-Usernachfragen“
Forumsleitung sagen ...


----------



## ufp (11. August 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Das geht jetzt wirklich zu weit.
> 
> Und ohne Kotzsmiley sag ich gar nix mehr


Bitte tu das bzw halte dich daran.
Oder versuch zumindest halbwegs sinnvolle, gehaltvolle oder hilfreiche Beiträge zu verfassen.
Danke.


----------



## everywhere.local (11. August 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Bitte tu das bzw halte dich daran.
> Oder versuch zumindest halbwegs sinnvolle, gehaltvolle oder hilfreiche Beiträge zu verfassen.
> Danke.


Jemand schreibt was von Kotzen und du tauchst auf.
Das kann kein Zufall sein.


----------



## black-panther (11. August 2019)

@rik, zum Datenverbrauch warte ich auch noch auf ein Statement von euch...


----------



## 4mate (11. August 2019)

Ich sehe da hier keinen Unterschied zur Vorgängerversion, andere jedoch schon. Also schwierig, weil auf jedem Gerät andere Software läuft. Auch beim Stromverbrauch ist nichts zu beanstanden. Gefühlt einen Tick mehr, aber keinesfalls in Ausartung.

Die Anregung oben wegen Bitzel Mineuring ist durchaus eine Möglichkeit, wenn der Strom förmlich gefressen wird.
Alles was ich über das Bitcoin Ding weiß, ist dass horrende Mengen Strom verbraucht werden um aus ein paar Bits + Pix
klingende Münze zu "erschaffen". Über das wie und warum isses  bei mir so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (11. August 2019)

Also ich wohne sehr rural und bin auf einen LTE Router angewiesen für Internet am PC. Seit der Umstellung kann ich Threads in denen Bilder gepostet werden eigentlich vergessen. Da lädt das gerne mal 5 Minuten und mehrere Tabs öffnen und parallel laden direkt gar nicht mehr.

EDIT: Habe das Gefühl, dass Bilder direkt in voller Qualität geladen werden und nicht mehr in der "Vorschaugröße" und erst voll wenn man drauf clickt.


----------



## tebis (12. August 2019)

tebis schrieb:


> Beim Video der Woche kann man nicht sehen, wer geliked hat. Bei Foto des Tages und Foto der Woche wird das angezeigt. Gibt es dafür einen Grund?



Ich darf meine Frage nochmal in Erinnerung rufen. Gibt es hierzu Info?


----------



## xrated (15. August 2019)

@rik
warum pocht ihr eigentlich darauf Profilnachrichten auf der Hauptseite darzustellen wo die meisten Leute die dort schreiben sich nicht mal im klaren sind das dies die Öffentlichkeit sieht? Ich warte nur drauf das da mal irgendwelche Passwörter oder sensitiven Daten zu sehen sind. In Sachen DSVGO höchst fragwürdig!


----------



## ufp (18. August 2019)

Wenn ich in meinem Ordner, Ungelesene beobachtete Themen | MTB-News.de, oder auf Neue Beiträge und

Filtern auf: Ungelesen
Filtern auf: Beobachtet
gehe, dann kommt, wie man anhand des ersten Sceenshots sehen kann, nichts...
Ich werde an das Ende der Seite und unterhalb des letzten Beitrages geleitet.

Ich muss dann erst suchen, welcher Beitrag nun der letzte war. Meistens gehe ich dann ganz nach oben, und wähle dort dann den "Zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag" aus.

Natürlich könnte ich auch den Namen des Diskussionsteilnehmers auswählen, allerdings wird mir dann nur dessen  Beitrag angezeigt, nämlich der letzte, aber nicht der letzte* von mir* *un*gelesene.


----------



## 4mate (18. August 2019)

Deine 2 Links gehen beide auf NEUE BEITRÄGE. Somit ist das als Standard gespeichert und muss erst gelöscht werden


----------



## Joehigashi80 (18. August 2019)

@rik Gibt es schon neue Informationen bzgl. des hohen Datenverbrauchs (Fotos)? Ist echt sehr nervig das Ganze. Selbst mit 10 GB Flat ist mein Datenverbrauch um das 3-4 fache gestiegen. Geht ja wie man es so liest, nicht nur mir so.


----------



## Ahija (18. August 2019)

Bin ja wirklich nicht prüde und womöglich auch im falschen Thread unterwegs, aber verwundert bin ich über die Werbeauswahl im Bikemarkt nun schon etwas.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. August 2019)

die frage ist, wann dir diese werbung angezeigt wird.

wird sie auch angezeigt, wenn die cookies zuvor gelöscht wurden?


----------



## Ahija (18. August 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> die frage ist, wann dir diese werbung angezeigt wird.
> 
> wird sie auch angezeigt, wenn die cookies zuvor gelöscht wurden?


Kann ich nicht beantworten, ist erstmalig das ich solche Werbung eingeblendet bekomme. Handy wurde vorgestern neu aufgesetzt ohne Backup-Recovery oder Cloudsync


----------



## OneTrustMan (18. August 2019)

@rik
Ich habe mich hier nicht Alles komplett durchgelesen, mich würde allerdings interessieren warum ich ständig keine Benachrichtigungen über neue Beiträge in von mir beobachten Threads bekomme.
Vor dem Update war es bereits nervig, seit dem Update ist es noch nerviger geworden.
Ich muss immer erst wieder den Thread kurz besuchen damit ich für ein paar Tage Benachrichtigungen bekomme und dann geht das Spiel von Neuen los.
Ich bekomme manchmal auch eine Nachricht von einem Thread den ich irgendwann mal abonniert hatte, aber ewig nicht besucht habe in den zig Seiten an neuen Beiträgen geschrieben wurden.
Kann man das irgendwie fixen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (18. August 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Bin ja wirklich nicht prüde und womöglich auch im falschen Thread unterwegs, aber verwundert bin ich über die Werbeauswahl im Bikemarkt nun schon etwas.


Pralle Schönheiten, Brust-OP für Männer? Im Bikemarkt vielleicht nach Fatbikes gesucht?


----------



## Marcus (19. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> @rik Gibt es schon neue Informationen bzgl. des hohen Datenverbrauchs (Fotos)? Ist echt sehr nervig das Ganze. Selbst mit 10 GB Flat ist mein Datenverbrauch um das 3-4 fache gestiegen. Geht ja wie man es so liest, nicht nur mir so.



Wir schauen nach einer Lösung.


----------



## Marcus (19. August 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich habe mich hier nicht Alles komplett durchgelesen, mich würde allerdings interessieren warum ich ständig keine Benachrichtigungen über neue Beiträge in von mir beobachten Threads bekomme.



Du bekommst *eine* Benachrichtigung (Mail, Push, Kontrollzentrum), sofern du ein Thema abonniert hast und ein neuer Beitrag geschrieben wurde. Weitere neue Beiträge erzeugen keine Benachrichtigungen, solange du dieses Thema nicht mindestens einmal öffnest. Danach beginnt das Spiel von neuem: erster neuer Beitrag nach deinem Besuch erzeugt Benachrichtigung, weitere erstmal nicht. Das Feature hat bisher immer („immer“ im Sinne von mindestens seit 2013) so funktioniert und tut es auch heute noch unverändert. Ich habe selbst bisher nichts anderes beobachten können. Vielleicht meinst du aber auch etwas anderes?


----------



## harryhallers (19. August 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Du bekommst *eine* Benachrichtigung (Mail, Push, Kontrollzentrum), sofern du ein Thema abonniert hast und ein neuer Beitrag geschrieben wurde. Weitere neue Beiträge erzeugen keine Benachrichtigungen, solange du dieses Thema nicht mindestens einmal öffnest. Danach beginnt das Spiel von neuem: erster neuer Beitrag nach deinem Besuch erzeugt Benachrichtigung, weitere erstmal nicht. Das Feature hat bisher immer („immer“ im Sinne von mindestens seit 2013) so funktioniert und tut es auch heute noch unverändert. Ich habe selbst bisher nichts anderes beobachten können. Vielleicht meinst du aber auch etwas anderes?


Bei mir kommt immer wenn es einen neuen Beitrag gibt, auch eine neue Mail. Siehe Screenshot. Zwischen 7.14 und 7.17 habe ich das Forum nicht besucht. Push geht bei mir auch nicht. LG


----------



## f_t_l (19. August 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Bin ja wirklich nicht prüde und womöglich auch im falschen Thread unterwegs, aber verwundert bin ich über die Werbeauswahl im Bikemarkt nun schon etwas.


Diese obskure Werbung kommt bei mir die letzten Tage auch andauernd - und nur auf den Seiten von MTB-News


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. August 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Danach beginnt das Spiel von neuem: erster neuer Beitrag* nach deinem Besuch* erzeugt Benachrichtigung, weitere erstmal nicht.


Genau darin liegt der Fehler.
Wenn ich einen Thread abonniere möchte ich über Neuigkeiten in dem Thread informiert werden egal ob ich den Thread regelmäßig besuche oder nicht und nicht jedes mal den Thread neu öffnen und so quasi wieder zu abonnieren.
Da kann ich mir das ganze abonnieren doch sparen 
Die Logik dahinter begreife ich nicht.


----------



## everywhere.local (19. August 2019)

"Es gibt einen neuen Beitrag und womöglich noch mehr Antworten" ... was reicht denn da bitte nicht?

Ich möchte bitte AUF GAR KEINEN FALL für jeden einzelnen Post eine Benachrichtigung erhalten.


----------



## Ahija (19. August 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Genau darin liegt der Fehler.
> Wenn ich einen Thread abonniere möchte ich über Neuigkeiten in dem Thread informiert werden egal ob ich den Thread regelmäßig besuche oder nicht und nicht jedes mal den Thread neu öffnen und so quasi wieder zu abonnieren.
> Da kann ich mir das ganze abonnieren doch sparen
> Die Logik dahinter begreife ich nicht.


Ich verstehe deine Logik jedoch auch nicht.
Wenn dich das Thema doch interessiert, wieso schaust du dann nicht bei der ersten Mail rein? Wieso musst du für jeden weiteren Beitrag eine Benachrichtigung erhalten, dass du noch etwas zu lesen übrig hast?

Ich würde es ja verstehen, wenn in der Mailbenachrichtigung die Nachricht steht. Tut sie aber ja nicht.


----------



## black-panther (19. August 2019)

korrekt.
Für jeden Beitrag 'ne neue Mail?  Da würde bei vielen wohl der Mailserver abkacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (19. August 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> korrekt.
> Für jeden Beitrag 'ne neue Mail?  Da würde bei vielen wohl der Mailserver abkacken


Die Mail kannst du doch ausschalten.
Ich habe Mail nur noch beim Newsletter und für Unterhaltungen aktiviert.


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. August 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> "Es gibt einen neuen Beitrag und womöglich noch mehr Antworten" ... was reicht denn da bitte nicht?
> 
> Ich möchte bitte AUF GAR KEINEN FALL für jeden einzelnen Post eine Benachrichtigung erhalten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 899857


Kann ich schon verstehen.
Ich würde eher sowas wie bei Pinkbike haben wollen wo einfach nur die abonnierten Threads da stehen mit ein Zahl dahinter wie viel neue Beiträge es in der Zwischenzeit gab.
Das wäre zumindest übersichtlicher. Dann könnte man sich dann auch das ganze pushen auch sparen.


----------



## black-panther (19. August 2019)

Nö, ich will ja genau diese eine Mail, damit ich direkt vom Mail ins Forum zum ersten ungelesenen springe und dort bis zum Ende lese.
geh mal davon aus, dass das so üblich ist.


----------



## BigJohn (19. August 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> ch würde eher sowas wie bei Pinkbike haben wollen wo einfach nur die abonnierten Threads da stehen mit ein Zahl dahinter wie viel neue Beiträge es in der Zwischenzeit gab.


Schon mal auf _beobachtete Themen_ geklickt?!


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schon mal auf _beobachtete Themen_ geklickt?!


Ah Danke. Ich hatte mich immer nur über die Klingel informiert.
Das _beobachtete Themen _sieht ganz ok aus.


----------



## everywhere.local (19. August 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Kann ich schon verstehen.
> Ich würde eher sowas wie bei Pinkbike haben wollen wo einfach nur die abonnierten Threads da stehen mit ein Zahl dahinter wie viel neue Beiträge es in der Zwischenzeit gab.
> Das wäre zumindest übersichtlicher. Dann könnte man sich dann auch das ganze pushen auch sparen.


Ja, ein dashboard wäre cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (19. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schon mal auf _beobachtete Themen_ geklickt?!





OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ah Danke. Ich hatte mich immer nur über die Klingel informiert.
> Das _beobachtete Themen _sieht ganz ok aus.


Ich bekomme immer ein Telegramm, wenn es etwas neues gibt.
@4mate heftet es dann auch immer in den IBC-Ordner ab.


----------



## freigeist (19. August 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer ein Telegramm, wenn es etwas neues gibt...



Also, ich mag den TelefonService von @rik  und @Thomas .Echt topp, dass die einem bei jedem neuen Beitrag anrufen


..diese Funktion ist unter -dein Konto- nen bissl versteckt..müßte ihr nur suchen


----------



## harryhallers (19. August 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Logik jedoch auch nicht.
> Wenn dich das Thema doch interessiert, wieso schaust du dann nicht bei der ersten Mail rein? Wieso musst du für jeden weiteren Beitrag eine Benachrichtigung erhalten, dass du noch etwas zu lesen übrig hast?
> 
> Ich würde es ja verstehen, wenn in der Mailbenachrichtigung die Nachricht steht. Tut sie aber ja nicht.


Aber genau so ist es doch eingestellt. Ich bekomme ca. 40 Mails am Tag von MTB-news


----------



## Ahija (19. August 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Aber genau so ist es doch eingestellt. Ich bekomme ca. 40 Mails am Tag von MTB-news


Das widerspricht der Aussage des Admins, dass dies gar nicht gehen würde. Ich halt mich da raus. Ich hab die ganzen e-Mail Benachrichtigungen deaktiviert. Ich erhalten schon genug Spam. Das Forum prüfe ich, wenn ich Zeit habe, nicht wenn mein Handy bimmelt, dass es etwas Neues gibt.
Außer bei privaten Nachrichten oder dem Bikemarkt. Dort lasse ich mir eine Nachricht zukommen.


----------



## Habitat84 (21. August 2019)

Stell doch bitte die Sprache mal wieder auf deutsch

Ne mal im Ernst. In letzter Zeit häufen sich die chinesischen Spam Nachrichten, gerade wieder massiv. Gibt es nicht wie man die blocken kann? Evtl solche Schriftarten einfach blocken?


----------



## Yeti666 (21. August 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> @rik
> warum pocht ihr eigentlich darauf Profilnachrichten auf der Hauptseite darzustellen wo die meisten Leute die dort schreiben sich nicht mal im klaren sind das dies die Öffentlichkeit sieht? Ich warte nur drauf das da mal irgendwelche Passwörter oder sensitiven Daten zu sehen sind. In Sachen DSVGO höchst fragwürdig!


würde mich auch interessieren wozu das gut sein soll!


----------



## DAKAY (22. August 2019)

Ich bekomme keine Nachrichten mehr über neue Threads in beobachten Foren. Gibt es die Möglichkeit dies wieder zu aktivieren?


----------



## 4mate (22. August 2019)

Einmal in den Einstellungen deaktivieren und dann wieder aktivieren.
Nach dem Deaktivieren Cookies löschen als 2. Option, wenn es wie oben nicht klappt


----------



## DAKAY (22. August 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Einmal in den Einstellungen deaktivieren und dann wieder aktivieren.


Wo das?


----------



## 4mate (22. August 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Wo das?







Und dann auch die Foren überprüfen ob die Häkchen richtig sitzen:





Jeweils speichern o.ä nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (22. August 2019)

Nochmal an dieser Stelle, warum werden Profilnachrichten hier öffentlich gemacht, das sind doch *persönliche* Nachrichten mit E-Mail Adressen, Preisverhandlungen, Namen etc. ?


----------



## Deleted 344631 (22. August 2019)

Eine Persönliche Nachricht läuft unter Unterhaltung und ist privat.

Eine Profilnachricht ==> Hey, du Drexsau, was geht ab.  Wer da relevante Daten postet, veröffentlicht auch seine Penisgrösse auf Instagram und Facebook.


----------



## mw.dd (22. August 2019)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> veröffentlicht auch seine Penisgrösse auf Instagram und Facebook.


Was ist daran schlimm? Wer kann der kann...


----------



## black-panther (22. August 2019)

Nochmal für alle zum Mitschreiben: Profilnachrichten waren schon immer öffentlich!


----------



## GG71 (22. August 2019)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Penisgrösse auf Instagram und Facebook.


Das war Tinder.
Du blickst langsam Deinen Accounts nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (23. August 2019)

erwischt. 

[email protected]


----------



## xrated (24. August 2019)

Hier mal einige Beispiele von Profilnachrichten:

Hallo Michi
Ich habe Interesse an deinem Dämpfer Fox rp2 
Kannst du mich bitte anrufen?
Ist das Seehausen am Staffelsee?
TEL 0xx7 82585281
Viele Grüße
Mike 

hey mate, can you send me a whatsapp so we can talk about a bike? 00xx6645431112 

Ich habe lange geschaut und finde dein canyon echt klasse !! Du hast geschrieben oder einfach anrufen, allerdings habe ich keine Nummer von dir gefunden . Würde dich gerne kontaktieren gerne auch anruf oder WhatsApp 0xx72356908 lg felix 

Ich bitte dringend um Rückruf unter Tel. 0xx234367177 Danke! 

ciao. Sono interessato al casco Troy Lee D3, ma non riesco a contattarti.
Non hai ricevuto le mie richieste?
Massi.
xx[email protected] 

Was sagt @Jackson77 @Psylix @Mae-1 @R3nzo @SucheFox dazu das das hier jeder ohne Mühe lesen kann?


----------



## GG71 (24. August 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> Was sagt @Jackson77 @Psylix @Mae-1 @R3nzo @SucheFox dazu das das hier jeder ohne Mühe lesen kann?


Wahrscheinlich "Mein Gott, bin ich blöd! " oder Ähnliches. Warum?


----------



## black-panther (25. August 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> Hier mal einige Beispiele von Profilnachrichten:
> 
> Was sagt @Jackson77 @Psylix @Mae-1 @R3nzo @SucheFox dazu das das hier jeder ohne Mühe lesen kann?





black-panther schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle zum Mitschreiben: Profilnachrichten waren schon immer öffentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (25. August 2019)

Man könnte glatt meinen, die Diskussion drehe sich im Kreis...  

Seht es doch mal als Anregung, die Profilnachrichten nicht mehr öffentlich zu machen. Neudeutsch: "Feature Request" anstelle "Bugfixing".


----------



## xrated (25. August 2019)

Auf der Hauptstartseite waren diese aber nicht


----------



## Yeti666 (25. August 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle zum Mitschreiben: Profilnachrichten waren schon immer öffentlich!


Aber nicht auf der Hauptstartseite!


----------



## freigeist (26. August 2019)

..schreibt doch einfach ein paar unflätige Wörter/Beleidigungen in Großbuchstaben an einen Bekannten aus dem Forum.. ala .. ,,Nadzi.. Pimmel.. SaudeppenEbaiker" ..und was euch noch so einfällt.. dann flattern ggfls. einige Beschwerden ein. Soetwas will ja niemand permanent auf der Startseite sehen.. und schon isses weg... evtl..


----------



## black-panther (26. August 2019)

freigeist schrieb:


> ..schreibt doch einfach ein paar unflätige Wörter/Beleidigungen in Großbuchstaben an einen Bekannten aus dem Forum.. ala .. ,,Nadzi.. Pimmel.. SaudeppenEbaiker" ..und was euch noch so einfällt.. dann flattern ggfls. einige Beschwerden ein. Soetwas will ja niemand permanent auf der Startseite sehen.. und schon isses weg... evtl..


Kann aber jeder auf seiner Profilseite wieder löschen


----------



## Deleted 101478 (26. August 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle zum Mitschreiben


ha ha, der war aber gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Svonda (27. August 2019)

Ein teil der bilder wird gross und ein teil der bilder klein angezeigt, obwohl alle gleich eingefügt wurden ... siehe z.B. Hochtouren-thread


----------



## Mae-1 (27. August 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> Hier mal einige Beispiele von Profilnachrichten:
> 
> Hallo Michi
> Ich habe Interesse an deinem Dämpfer Fox rp2
> ...



hallo alle zusammen Ich habe nicht verstanden, wo die Nachricht für den troy lee d3 erschien.
Ich habe versucht, einen Benutzer privat und mit der Frage an den Verkäufer nach einem Helm zu kontaktieren, aber es wird immer ein Fehler angezeigt.


----------



## 4mate (28. August 2019)

@rik 

Warum gibt es eigentlich jeden Morgen um 5:40 Uhr einen Time out der Software?
Werden da ein paar Tausend Mails rausgehauen?! Oder hat das andere Gründe?


----------



## everywhere.local (28. August 2019)

Warum werden plötzlich Anhänge nicht mehr richtig angezeigt?

Beispiel :





Edit WTF?






Ok, wieso geht's im ktwr nicht?


----------



## f_t_l (28. August 2019)

Werden die hier ins Forum verlinkten Fotos beim Vergrößern nicht mehr in der Foto-Abteilung angezeigt?



So kann man ja gar nicht mehr das jeweilige Foto im Album direkt kommentieren oder liken


----------



## Marcus (28. August 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Werden die hier ins Forum verlinkten Fotos beim Vergrößern nicht mehr im in der Foto-Abteilung angezeigt?
> 
> So kann man ja gar nicht mehr das jeweilige Foto im Album direkt kommentieren oder liken




Wird gefixt!


----------



## Marcus (28. August 2019)




----------



## pirat00 (29. August 2019)

Ist das nur bei mir so oder bekommen andere auch diese Meldung beim klicken aufs Leichtbauforum?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2019)

nö, ist normal.

das passiert, wenn man keine unabhängigen tester einsetzt die einfach mal drauf los klicken.


----------



## 4mate (29. August 2019)

pirat00 schrieb:


> oder bekommen andere auch diese Meldung


Nein

*Leichtbau*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> *Leichtbau*


da ist nicht gemeint.

die fehlerbeschreibung ist allerdings auch nicht sehr ausführlich.






						Spezielle Bikes
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				




hier mit der maus über cross-country racing und den link anklicken.


----------



## pirat00 (29. August 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> *Leichtbau*



Seltsam, wenn ich über deinen Link gehe komme ich drauf, über die Links die hier liegen nicht, da bekomme ich die vorher gezeigte Meldung.


----------



## Marcus (29. August 2019)

@k_star @pirat00 Ist behoben, der Link funktioniert jetzt.


----------



## pirat00 (29. August 2019)

rik schrieb:


> @k_star @pirat00 Ist behoben, der Link funktioniert jetzt.


DANKE!


----------



## Logic (29. August 2019)

Alle Links im Leichtbau-FAQ Thread leiten auch auf diese Anmeldeseite weiter


----------



## Marcus (29. August 2019)

Die meisten Links aus den Listen funktionieren wieder.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. August 2019)

warum heisst es auf der Startseite eigentlich Forums und nicht Forum oder Foren?


----------



## black-panther (29. August 2019)

Hast du Englisch als Sprache eingestellt?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. August 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hast du Englisch als Sprache eingestellt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 904286


Nö, dann würden Videos ja Movies heissen 
Ist ja nur auf der Startseite. Auf der Forenseite steht dann Forum.

Ist jetzt übrigens schon ausgebessert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (29. August 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> warum heisst es auf der Startseite eigentlich Forums und nicht Forum oder Foren?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 904285


Ist das ein Waterfox Browser?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. August 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Ist das ein Waterfox Browser?


Nö, war Firefox und Google Chrom.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (29. August 2019)

Warum seh ich den 80% der Bilder nur als Link? Nervt gewaltig


----------



## hellmono (30. August 2019)

Barricade schrieb:


> Warum seh ich den 80% der Bilder nur als Link? Nervt gewaltig



Dito, und auf dem iPad werden sie dann gar nicht angezeigt. PC sieht so aus:


----------



## black-panther (30. August 2019)

Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. August 2019)

Reparateur anwesend ? Oder im Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (30. August 2019)

Können wir eine neue Rubrik haben? "Die besten Profilnachrichten und Data Mining für Dummies"?


----------



## xlacherx (1. September 2019)

Barricade schrieb:


> Warum seh ich den 80% der Bilder nur als Link? Nervt gewaltig


Wollt ich auch schon schreiben. 
Dazu kommt, dass ich echt nervig find, dass man an Handy / Tablet nicht "stufenlos" ins Bild rein Zoomen kann. 
Gefühlt gibts die einstellung 5% oder 5000%. Sprich entweder brauch man ne Lupe, oder man kann Pixel zählen


----------



## Deleted 38566 (2. September 2019)

Kurios,

University of .............


----------



## Deleted 38566 (2. September 2019)

sinnfrei...


----------



## sworks2013 (2. September 2019)

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Die privaten Nachrichten unter Benutzern werden öffentlich auf der Startseite Forum rechts angezeigt, muss das so?


----------



## black-panther (2. September 2019)

Das sind keine privaten Nachrichten ("Unterhaltungen"), sondern die Profilnachrichten, die schon immer öffentlich auf der Profilseite jedes Users zu sehen waren.


----------



## Ahija (2. September 2019)

Womöglich eine schon gestellte Frage oder ggf. ein Feature Request: Farbschema ändern möglich? Also ohne Scripting von außen?


----------



## sworks2013 (2. September 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Das sind keine privaten Nachrichten ("Unterhaltungen"), sondern die Profilnachrichten, die schon immer öffentlich auf der Profilseite jedes Users zu sehen waren.


Ok, finde es trotzdem überflüssig! Muss ja nicht wissen was andere User sich gegenseitig schreiben...


----------



## Berrrnd (2. September 2019)

wenn man sieht was da alles öffentlich gepostet wird denke ich, dass viele davon ausgehen, dass nur der profilbesitzer die dinge lesen kann.
telefonnummer, adressen, kontoverbindungen, paypal


----------



## sworks2013 (2. September 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn man sieht was da alles öffentlich gepostet wird denke ich, dass viele davon ausgehen, dass nur der profilbesitzer die dinge lesen kann.
> telefonnummer, adressen, kontoverbindungen, paypal


Genau das meine ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (2. September 2019)

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht..

In den Einstellungen kann man, als Profilseitenbesitzer, übrigens auch einstellen, wer einem dort Nachrichten hinterlassen darf.






Aber das wisst ihr beiden ja, denn ihr habt es komplett ausgestellt. Wieso also Wind machen..


----------



## Tony- (5. September 2019)

Irgendwie werden "Vollbilder" in Thread seit neustem matschig und flau dargestellt.. man will gar nicht erst draufklicken weil man ein schlechtes Handybild dahinter Vermutet.. normal?


----------



## null-2wo (5. September 2019)

ich weiß, es geht nicht (direkt) ums forum, aber in den eurobike-beiträgen mischen sich in den vorschlägen die beiträge zu 2018 und 2019. das ist etwas verwirrend...


----------



## f_t_l (5. September 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Thread seit neustem matschig und flau dargestellt..


Stimmt. Zwar nicht bei allen Formaten, aber mir ist es speziell bei Hockkant aufgefallen.


----------



## everywhere.local (5. September 2019)

versucht mal im ktwr n bild zu posten...


----------



## Deleted 294333 (6. September 2019)

Is mehr so backdate denn update...


----------



## reblaus_MSP (6. September 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Stimmt. Zwar nicht bei allen Formaten, aber mir ist es speziell bei Hockkant aufgefallen.


Ist mir auch aufgefallen, egal bei welchem Format. Gerade in den Galerie-Threads stört das schon ziemlich.

Desweiteren ist bei mir seit kurzem oben die Leiste Forum-Bikemarkt-Fotos etc. mal auf deutsch und mal auf englisch


----------



## delphi1507 (6. September 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> Hier mal einige Beispiele von Profilnachrichten:
> 
> Hallo Michi
> Ich habe Interesse an deinem Dämpfer Fox rp2
> ...


Selbst schuld wer PN nicht von Profilnachrichten unterscheiden kann!


----------



## Rick7 (8. September 2019)

Hi @rik 

Seit dem Software Update kann ich an meinem Handy bei in den news eingebetteten Videos keinen Ton mehr hören. Is n Android Gerät. Haben noch mehr Leute evtl. Das Problem? 

Gruß Rick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (8. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich weiß, es geht nicht (direkt) ums forum, aber in den eurobike-beiträgen mischen sich in den vorschlägen die beiträge zu 2018 und 2019. das ist etwas verwirrend...



Ist es nicht eher so, das die früher umfangreiche Berichterstattung in Wort& Bild, Video so gut wie gar nicht stattgefunden hat 2019?
Mann könnte meinen, ADHS Steffi war die einzige dort


----------



## null-2wo (8. September 2019)

hab ich auch schon _gedacht_. auf pb gibt's deutlich mehr  ich hoffe, da kommt noch bisschen...


----------



## Rick7 (8. September 2019)

Bitte in den eurobike 2019 laberthread  danke


----------



## beuze1 (8. September 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Bitte in den eurobike 2019 laberthread  danke



der bitte wo ist


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. September 2019)

Also auf meinem 15 Zoll Mac schwimmt die Webseite beim bewegen der Maus hin und her. Die Seite ist instabil was total nervt. Nein es ist auf anderen Webseiten nicht der Fall. Wie es in der IT immer heißt. Never change a running system. Ob dieses Update besser ist möchte ich dahingestellt lassen wenn ich die ganzen Probleme anderer User lese. Die IG`s hätte man auch auf eine andere Art und Weise herauskicken können.


----------



## nightwolf (11. September 2019)

Ging das eigentlich schon frueher, oder ist das neu, dass man Postings und Messages mit Ctrl-Enter abschicken kann wie bei Outlook / Thunderbird / ... (E-Mail halt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (11. September 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ging das eigentlich schon frueher, oder ist das neu, dass man Postings und Messages mit Ctrl-Enter abschicken kann



Gibt es seit dem Update. Cmd-Enter auf dem Mac


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2019)

... was ist eigentlich mit den (Bild)Anhängen passiert? Manchmal wird das Bild angezeigt, manchmal nur ei Platzhalter mit Bildbezeichnung. Wenn ich mir das Bild ansehen möchte, kann ich nicht reinzoomen/vergrössern, oder es wird gar in einer so riesigen Auflösung angezeigt, dass ich nur Bilausschnitte sehen kann - kleiner machen geht nicht. Soll das so?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (11. September 2019)

Auf die Frage hab ich auch noch keine Antwort bekommen


----------



## Deleted 148456 (11. September 2019)

Hauptsache man kann Messages mit Ctrl-Enter abschicken


----------



## hw_doc (11. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... was ist eigentlich mit den (Bild)Anhängen passiert? Manchmal wird das Bild angezeigt, manchmal nur ei Platzhalter mit Bildbezeichnung. Wenn ich mir das Bild ansehen möchte, kann ich nicht reinzoomen/vergrössern, oder es wird gar in einer so riesigen Auflösung angezeigt, dass ich nur Bilausschnitte sehen kann - kleiner machen geht nicht. Soll das so?





Barricade schrieb:


> Auf die Frage hab ich auch noch keine Antwort bekommen



Ja, ich auch nicht. Quasi auf keine meiner Meldungen. Macht echt Spaß so.


>


----------



## hellmono (11. September 2019)

Barricade schrieb:


> Hauptsache man kann Messages mit Ctrl-Enter abschicken



Bei dem Update wurden halt die wirklich wichtigen Features priorisiert!


----------



## delphi1507 (11. September 2019)

hellmono schrieb:


> Bei dem Update wurden halt die wirklich wichtigen Features priorisiert!


Und die unwichtigen ignoriert... Datenverbrauch der mobilen Seite, tappatalk... Oder meiner wegen eine eigenes Produkt, das genau so funktioniert...


----------



## Martina H. (13. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... was ist eigentlich mit den (Bild)Anhängen passiert? Manchmal wird das Bild angezeigt, manchmal nur ei Platzhalter mit Bildbezeichnung. Wenn ich mir das Bild ansehen möchte, kann ich nicht reinzoomen/vergrössern, oder es wird gar in einer so riesigen Auflösung angezeigt, dass ich nur Bilausschnitte sehen kann - kleiner machen geht nicht. Soll das so?




ich zitier mich mal selber - @rik :

Dazu (und zum Datenvolumen) : no comment?


----------



## seblubb (13. September 2019)

Nächste Eskalationsstufe wäre dann die Ansprache mit Vor-, Mittel- und Nachname. Ich würde mal lieber antworten


----------



## Deleted 344631 (13. September 2019)

Und das in den Profilnachrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (13. September 2019)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Und das in den Profilnachrichten


Woah! Satan hat gerade angayruft, du bist ihm zu krass drauf und er kündigt


----------



## Deleted 344631 (13. September 2019)

Bubie wollte die Familiengayschäfte haben, nun muss er auch mit dem Beruf leben.

Ich geb nur noch Tipps und streiche die Tantiemen ein.


----------



## Marcus (13. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ich zitier mich mal selber - @rik :
> 
> Dazu (und zum Datenvolumen) : no comment?



Platzhalter statt Bildern: schauen wir uns an.

Verbrauchtes Datenvolumen durch eingebettete Bilder sollte sich in den vergangenen Wochen merklich reduziert haben.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. September 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Platzhalter statt Bildern: schauen wir uns an.
> 
> Verbrauchtes Datenvolumen durch eingebettete Bilder sollte sich in den vergangenen Wochen merklich reduziert haben.


Ohne das Stunzi unterwegs ist schwierig zu testen  . Außer alte berichte nachlesen...


----------



## Martina H. (13. September 2019)

Danke für Antwort - wenn Ihr bitte auch nach der Ansicht/dem Format der Bilder, bzw. des Verhaltens beim Reinzoomen sehen könntet. Wer schön, wenn man sich die angehängten Bilder wieder richtig anschauen könnte


----------



## black-panther (13. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Danke für Antwort - wenn Ihr bitte auch nach der Ansicht ...der Bilder ... sehen könntet. Wer schön, wenn man sich die angehängten Bilder wieder richtig anschauen könnte


Dann steigt aber das Datenvolumen wieder drastisch an


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. September 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Dann steigt aber das Datenvolumen wieder drastisch an


Nope, selbst mit hohem Verbrauch waren die Bilder so schlecht vergrößerbar wie jetzt.


----------



## black-panther (13. September 2019)

Ich meinte, dass die Bilder überhaupt wieder angezeigt werden statt nur eines Links


----------



## der-gute (17. September 2019)

das mit den Bildern is ne Katastrophe. geht irgendwie überhaupt nicht, ob nun auf iOS oder MacOS...

voll geil...NICHT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (17. September 2019)

Wenn ich mit Android BS die Beiträge im Hintergrund aufmache, springt er *nicht* zum letzten bzw neuersten *un*gelesenen Beitrag, sondern *unter* den letzten Beitrag:








Ich muss dann erst wieder auf die letzte Seite *nach oben scrollen* um dann auf
_Zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag_
zu klicken, damit ich dann erst den wirklich letzten ungelesenen Beitrag sehen kann.

Umständlich und nervend.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (17. September 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> das mit den Bildern is ne Katastrophe. geht irgendwie überhaupt nicht, ob nun auf iOS oder MacOS...
> 
> voll geil...NICHT!


Dieses Problem wird leider anscheinend,
gekonnt ignoriert  
Einfach nur traurig, war mal so ein tolles Forum


----------



## ArSt (18. September 2019)

Ach, was soll's, damit muss man einfach leben. Ist doch eigentlich wie bei jedem Update, egal für was: Verschlimmbesserung!
Um jeden Preis eine neue Verpackung für altes Zeugs, muss das denn sein?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (18. September 2019)

Moin,

kann mir jemand erklären, warum das sporadisch immer wieder mal passiert.....


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2019)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann mir jemand erklären, warum das sporadisch immer wieder mal passiert.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 911384


Weil es Leute gibt die Foren Zuspammen...


----------



## black-panther (18. September 2019)

@rik, wie fügt man denn nun Bilder/Gifs ein, sodass es auch funktioniert?

Und nicht so wie hier zB:


			https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zieht-die-alu-t-huete-auf-verschwoerungstheorien.818277/page-78#post-16118995


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (18. September 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> wie fügt man denn nun Bilder/Gifs ein, sodass es auch funktioniert?



Das ist im KTWR-Bereich aktuell ein Problem, wir arbeiten dran.


----------



## seblubb (18. September 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Das ist im KTWR-Bereich aktuell ein Problem, wir arbeiten dran. so gewollt. Die Kasper sollen langfristig in den E Bereich umgesiedelt werden.


So


----------



## Mr. Svonda (18. September 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Das ist im KTWR-Bereich aktuell ein Problem, wir arbeiten dran.


Nicht nur im KTWR, die bilder werden auch sonst immer noch (teilweise) nur klein angezeigt, macht so kein spass zum angucken


----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Das ist im KTWR-Bereich aktuell ein Problem, wir arbeiten dran.



Nein! Das ist nicht nur im KTWR-Bereich so, in allen Bereichen (die ich nutze)  funktionieren die Anhänge nicht. Entweder wird nur ein Platzhalter eingefügt, den man sich nach anklicken auch nicht "richtig" ansehen kann (entweder zu gross, oder zu klein, nicht zu  zoomen) oder aber es wird das Bild angezeigt, dass man sich aber auch nicht genau ansehen kann, sprich beim Anklicken bekommt man nur einen Teilabschnitt zu sehen, rauszoomen funktioniert nicht. Also irgendwas haut da nicht hin...


----------



## black-panther (18. September 2019)

hm, mal sehen; ne klappt nicht...


----------



## Marcus (18. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nein! Das ist nicht nur im KTWR-Bereich so, in allen Bereichen (die ich nutze)  funktionieren die Anhänge nicht. Entweder wird nur ein Platzhalter eingefügt, den man sich nach anklicken auch nicht "richtig" ansehen kann (entweder zu gross, oder zu klein, nicht zu  zoomen) oder aber es wird das Bild angezeigt, dass man sich aber auch nicht genau ansehen kann, sprich beim Anklicken bekommt man nur einen Teilabschnitt zu sehen, rauszoomen funktioniert nicht. Also irgendwas haut da nicht hin...



Hi,

kannst du mir mal ein oder zwei Beispiel-Links geben?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## seblubb (18. September 2019)

Außerhalb der Anstalt des VIP-Bereichs geht das ja wirklich


----------



## black-panther (18. September 2019)

Wie? Ich krieg's nicht hin


----------



## GeneralStone (18. September 2019)

Bei Tenor musst rechtsklick auf "Bild in einem neuen Tab öffnen" und dann Die URL ausm neuen Tab nehmen   

"https://media1.tenor.com/images/a2dc2cba141f808e4e1f4e11de3a296e/tenor.gif"


----------



## seblubb (18. September 2019)

Du hattest ein .png gepostet 


			
				ein Kollege schrieb:
			
		

> Kann der Bauer nicht schwimmen, liegt's an der Badehose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (18. September 2019)

Good One Good One GIF - Anchorman Steve Carell Laugh - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## black-panther (18. September 2019)

GeneralStone schrieb:


> Bei Tenor musst rechtsklick auf "Bild in einem neuen Tab öffnen" und dann Die URL ausm neuen Tab nehmen


Next Problem: hier inne Firma ham die =)**")=/$ Win10 mit Edge installiert. Da is nix mehr mit "Rechtsklick", sieht dann so aus:





edit: oh, wow , Bild wird angezeigt


----------



## GeneralStone (18. September 2019)

iexplorer öffnen und dann rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> 


 ->


----------



## ruppidog (18. September 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> …Win10 mit Edge…



Ein Zufall das der Browser Ätsch heisst ?


----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2019)

@rik



... ist aus einer Unterhaltung, deshalb Bereiche gelöscht...

Einmal als Vorschaubilder,  die anderen als Platzhalter - bei beiden gleiche Vorgehensweise. Wenn man auf die Vorschaubilder klickt, ist kein Zoomen möglich, alles zuckt nur hin- und her...

Wenn ich vor dem Umbau auf die Vorschaubilder geklickt habe, hat das einwandfrei funktioniert, ich konnte die Vorschaubilder auch wieder schliessen, jetzt kann ich da nur über "zurück" raus und bin damit dann auch aus dem Thread raus. Desweiteren bekomme ich in einer Leiste auch mehrere Bilder angezeigt (alle aus diesem Thread??) nicht nur die von dem entsprechenden Post.

Browser ist Brave


----------



## GeneralStone (18. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @rik
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 911560
> 
> ...


Ist beim Chrome am GalaxyTab genauso. Die Seite wird automatisch im  Zoom angezeigt, die Werbung rechts ist nicht zu sehen. Doppelklick vorher auf die Mitte der Seite (Seite wird komplett angezeigt), dann kann ich auch die Menüleiste bei der Bildershow sehen. Obs jetzt am Browser oder am Javascript des Forums liegt


----------



## ufp (18. September 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Das ist im KTWR-Bereich aktuell ein Problem, wir arbeiten dran.


Anscheinend der wichtigste Bereich auf mtb-news.de.

Naja, die anderen Probleme sind ja auch nicht so wichtig bzw müssen bei diesem Eurobike und Weltcup/WM Stress halt einfach zurück stehen.


----------



## GeneralStone (18. September 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 911605


rik schrieb:


> Das ist im KTWR-Bereich aktuell ein Problem, wir arbeiten dran.


Ich Glaube das ist eher so gewollt:

`[ATTACH type="full" alt="anders.PNG"]911620[/ATTACH]
[IMG alt="anders.PNG"]https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/anders-png.911620/[/IMG]
[IMG alt="anders.PNG"]https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/anders-png.911620/?hash=c264facfa49627fd545d79485dccb6f2[/IMG]`

Die dritte Zeile funktioniert. Vermutlich greift der filter wegen dem Query nicht


----------



## black-panther (19. September 2019)

GeneralStone schrieb:


> iexplorer öffnen


Geht nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (19. September 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Platzhalter statt Bildern: schauen wir uns an.
> 
> Verbrauchtes Datenvolumen durch eingebettete Bilder sollte sich in den vergangenen Wochen merklich reduziert haben.



was ist eigentlich der hintergrund?

in vielen themen gibt es ja noch eingebettete bilder, bspw in der gavel bikes galerie

ohne direkte bilder machen die beliebten galerien null sinn 

habt ihr ein plugin gekauft, mit dem ihr bestimmte offtopic bereiche runter dimmen könnt?

es ist euch bekannt, dass das forum insbesondere wegen den offtopic bereichen belebt ist? das tausendste einsteiger-nachfrage oder aufbauthema reißts nicht raus ...

beispiel: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mobil-knipsen-eure-besten-handyfotos.791402/post-16121858

danke im voraus für rückinfo & beste grüße,
arno


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2019)

wurde zwar schon mal angesprochen, aber bis jetzt ist noch nichts passiert ...

vom benutzerprofil in den bikemarkt springen wäre toll.


----------



## null-2wo (21. September 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> wurde zwar schon mal angesprochen, aber bis jetzt ist noch nichts passiert ...
> 
> vom benutzerprofil in den bikemarkt springen wäre toll.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 912633


aus dem profil heraus, nicht vom avatar!

bilder und videos so zu erreichen wäre auch toll.

beispiel bikemarkt:
"mehr bilder im fotoalbum"
wie komme ich mit einem klick dort hin?


das was du auf dem bild zeigst funktioniert nur im forum, im bikemarkt nicht.


----------



## null-2wo (21. September 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> bilder und videos so zu erreichen wäre auch toll.


gabs früher mal. ausm avatar reicht doch aber, oder? btw: witzig, dass das jemand fordert, dessen profil ich nichtmal ansehen kann... 

ausm bikemarkt direkt ins fotoalbum konnte man noch nie, und selbst ins forum is umständlich. das hat aber nix mit dem sommerupdate 2019 zu tun.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> gabs früher mal. ausm avatar reicht doch aber, oder? btw: witzig, dass das jemand fordert, dessen profil ich nichtmal ansehen kann...
> 
> ausm bikemarkt direkt ins fotoalbum konnte man noch nie, und selbst ins forum is umständlich. das hat aber nix mit dem sommerupdate 2019 zu tun.


das beutet, dass man zuerst einen beitrag des users suchen muss.


stattdessen werde hier so funktionen hinzugefügt wie, dass der am öftesten als hilfreich markierte beitrag im thread ganz vorne verlinkt wird.
mal sehen ob das alle user bis zum nächsten update mitbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (21. September 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> das beutet, dass man zuerst einen beitrag des users suchen muss.


müsste ich z.b. bei dir sowieso, wenn ich aus deinem bikemarkt in dein fotoalbum will. wie gesagt, das war auch vorher schon so.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> müsste ich z.b. bei dir sowieso, wenn ich aus deinem bikemarkt in dein fotoalbum will. wie gesagt, das war auch vorher schon so.


man muss es ja nicht so lösen. mauszeiger etwas länger über den nutzernamen halten geht ja auch.


----------



## null-2wo (21. September 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> man muss es ja nicht so lösen. mauszeiger etwas länger über den nutzernamen halten geht ja auch.


is schwierig, wenn 70% auf ihrem gerät keinen mauszeiger haben...


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> is schwierig, wenn 70% auf ihrem gerät keinen mauszeiger haben...


dann ist die funktion im forum, welche oben gezeigt wird,ja auch für 70% der leute nutzlos.


----------



## null-2wo (21. September 2019)

doch, die funktioniert mit 1x antippen des avatars. der screenshot ist vom wischfon


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> doch, die funktioniert mit 1x antippen des avatars. der screenshot ist vom wischfon


guck, also gibt es da kein problem.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (22. September 2019)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Nicht nur im KTWR, die bilder werden auch sonst immer noch (teilweise) nur klein angezeigt, macht so kein spass zum angucken


Eine statement resp. eine reaktion zu dem problem mit der bilderdarstellung wäre IMO nicht mehr als höflich den usern gegenüber 
Es ist mir schon klar, dass nicht alle probleme gleichzeitig angegangen und sofort gelöst werden können. Ich wäre schon mit einer kurzen antwort betreffend dem stand der dinge zufrieden.

Egal wie man die bilder einbindet, werden sie scheinbar nach dem zufallsprinzip mal gross, mal klein oder auch gar nicht angezeigt


----------



## Ahija (22. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> is schwierig, wenn 70% auf ihrem gerät keinen mauszeiger haben...


So ist das übrigens auch jetzt mit dem neuen Like Button. Vom Smartphone aus kann ich nur noch liken, kein Hilfreich, Gewinner oder eine der neuen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> So ist das übrigens auch jetzt mit dem neuen Like Button. Vom Smartphone aus kann ich nur noch liken, kein Hilfreich, Gewinner oder eine der neuen Möglichkeiten.


Halt Mal den Finder was länger auf dem Like Button dann klappt eine Liste mit smylies auf .


----------



## 4mate (22. September 2019)

So ist es - gerade selbst getestet! 2-3 Sekunden, je nach Internetztempo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (22. September 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> guck, also gibt es da kein problem.


touché.


----------



## seblubb (22. September 2019)

Also in der Anstalt klappt das mit dem Bildern scheinbar wieder. Hier kann dann zu


----------



## Marcus (23. September 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Vom Smartphone aus kann ich nur noch liken, kein Hilfreich, Gewinner oder eine der neuen Möglichkeiten.



Einfach kurz getippt halten, dann erscheint die Auswahl.

_(Oh, ich sehe, der Hinweis kam schon, soweit war ich noch gar nicht beim Lesen …)_


----------



## Marcus (23. September 2019)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Egal wie man die bilder einbindet, werden sie scheinbar nach dem zufallsprinzip mal gross, mal klein oder auch gar nicht angezeigt



Das mit dem "gar nicht anzeigen" sollte mittlerweile gelöst sein. Falls nicht, bräuchte ich bitte einen Link zum einem Beispiel.

"Mal groß, mal klein" ist aktuell noch technisch bedingt, hier sind wir noch am Überlegen, wie wir das am besten lösen.


----------



## Martina H. (23. September 2019)

Danke für Rückmeldung  - schön, dass Ihr dran seid


----------



## Mr. Svonda (23. September 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Das mit dem "gar nicht anzeigen" sollte mittlerweile gelöst sein. Falls nicht, bräuchte ich bitte einen Link zum einem Beispiel.
> 
> "Mal groß, mal klein" ist aktuell noch technisch bedingt, hier sind wir noch am Überlegen, wie wir das am besten lösen.


DANKE für das feedback und schön dass ihr dran seit  dann hoffe ich mal, dass es da bald eine lösung gibt. Ich bin halt noch einer dieser dinosaurier, die bilder gerne schön gross auf dem bildschirm anstatt auf einem briefmarkengrossen handydisplay ansehen 

Hier noch ein beispiel wo einzelne bilder gar nicht angezeigt werden: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hochtouren-fotos-teil-2.490135/page-419#post-16083532


----------



## Nd-60 (24. September 2019)

Seit dem neuesten Update kann ich im mobilen Opera Browser keine Nachrichten mehr schreiben. Bei Likes ist ein weiteres Problem. Da habe ich keine Auswahl mehr sondern werde zu einer Bestätigungsseite weitergeleitet.

Hier das Beispiel mit der nicht vorhandenen Textbox.


----------



## Silberrücken (24. September 2019)

Hallo @rik 

Wird der Datenverbrauch bei Nutzung eines Android gestützten Telefons irgendwann wieder auf ein "Normalmass" gesenkt? 2 GB -mehr habsch da nicht im Vertrag- sind ja mal ruckzuck weg, wenn ich im Forum recherchieren möchte und keine normale und übliche Internetverbindung habe.
Grüße!


----------



## ruppidog (24. September 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> …Datenverbrauch…



Bilder nicht anzeigen lassen ?



> *Bilder auf Seiten verwalten*
> Sie können steuern, wie Opera mit Bildern auf den von Ihnen angezeigten Seiten umgeht. Sie können festlegen, ob alle Bilder angezeigt werden sollen oder nicht, und Sie können auch standortspezifische Bildeinstellungen festlegen.
> 
> So ändern Sie die Bildeinstellungen:
> ...



Quelle :  https://help.opera.com/de/latest/web-preferences/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (24. September 2019)

Und wenn man Bilder aber sehen möchte? (Die machen's ja eigentlich aus)
War vor dem Update kein Problem.
Ich komme selbst mit 3GB privat + 2GB dienstlich nicht aus...


----------



## ruppidog (24. September 2019)

Wenn man viele Bilder mit hoher Auflösung herunterlädt ist das eine grosse Menge Daten, da kann Forensoftware schwer was dagegen tun..
Wenn man , wie @Silberrücken schrub, recherchiert, liest man bis zum interessanten Bild und braucht dann nur dieses runterladen, nicht ? Bei der grossen Auflösung von Handyknipsen heutzutage braucht man für "mit Bildern surfen" einen Vertrag für hohe Datenmengen, erscheint mir...


----------



## null-2wo (24. September 2019)

weils grade nebenan wieder thema is... was isn mit nem 26er bereich? und dafür den 29er auflösen bzw. eingliedern...?


----------



## black-panther (24. September 2019)

@ruppidog, 
Was ist mit


black-panther schrieb:


> War vor dem Update kein Problem.


?
Hat's die Software da runter gerechnet?


----------



## ruppidog (24. September 2019)

Ich kenne alte Forensoftware, die hat automatisch Bilder auf max 800px Breite skaliert. Habe aber keine Ahnung ob das hier auch so war.
Aber ich wette @rik könnte da Auskunft geben. Habe oben nur eine qnd Lösung zum reduzieren des Datenvolumens zu Recherchezwecken angeboten..


----------



## 4mate (25. September 2019)

WTF   Software spimbst  In einem KTWR Thread kann ich die neuesten Beiträge anklicken und komme stets zu einem Beitrag von Sonntag. Thema nicht mehr beobachten, Tab löschen, Cookies und Webseitendaten löschen, all das ändert absolut nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Svonda (25. September 2019)

Cool die bilder werden wieder alle in voller grösse angezeigt   DANKE !


----------



## nightwolf (26. September 2019)

Sehr schön und vielen Dank aber ein r zuviel : D


----------



## 4mate (26. September 2019)




----------



## nightwolf (26. September 2019)

Ja aber *dafuer* waere es dann ein E zu wenig - passt doch auch wieder nicht


----------



## ruppidog (26. September 2019)

Da braucht man aber jetzt auch kein Dama draus machen...


----------



## nightwolf (26. September 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Da braucht man aber jetzt auch kein Dama draus machen...


Ich hatte den Anfang an den Verdacht, dass dieses R irgendwo anders fehlt.
Jetzt haben wir den Beweis !!!!!11!!!


----------



## ruppidog (26. September 2019)

Das Forum verliert nix..


----------



## roliK (27. September 2019)

Kann man irgendwo die Hervorhebung des "Hilfreichsten Beitrags" deaktivieren? Interessiert mich ehrlich überhaupt nicht und stört außerdem meinen Lesefluß. 

zB hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uci-038-zwift-kooperieren-e-sports-wm-2020-in-planung.902238/


----------



## Bener (27. September 2019)

Threema übrigens beschde!


----------



## null-2wo (27. September 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo die Hervorhebung des "Hilfreichsten Beitrags" deaktivieren? Interessiert mich ehrlich überhaupt nicht und stört außerdem meinen Lesefluß.
> 
> zB hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uci-038-zwift-kooperieren-e-sports-wm-2020-in-planung.902238/


+1.

danke für die markierung des hilfreichsten beitrags in einem 300 seiten thread, der seit 5 jahren läuft. oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (28. September 2019)

verpostet.


----------



## seblubb (28. September 2019)

Wurde schon das "17 getrennte Benachrichtigungen für 17 likes auf einem Beitrag" bemängelt? Das war vorher besser mit "xy und 16 weiteren gefällt dein Mist". 
An den Rest kann man sich ja gewöhnen


----------



## GrüneRose (29. September 2019)

Die Massenwerberbung hier geht mir so auf den Sack. Die nächste Stufe wurde scheinbar gerade gezündet:



Zwei Zeilen vom Originalbeitrag kann man noch lesen, zu kotzen!


----------



## write-only (29. September 2019)

Ja, da braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn jeder nen Adblocker benutzt


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. September 2019)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Die Massenwerberbung hier geht mir so auf den Sack. Die nächste Stufe wurde scheinbar gerade gezündet:
> Anhang anzeigen 916093
> 
> Zwei Zeilen vom Originalbeitrag kann man noch lesen, zu kotzen!


Ad Blocker hilft.


----------



## GrüneRose (29. September 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ad Blocker hilft.


Welchen kann ich denn fürs iPhone nehmen? Hab schon in der Fritzbox einige Sachen in der Blacklist stehen, hilft aber nur teilweise. Am PC mit Chrome und Adblock kommt trotzdem noch erstaunlich viel Werbung durch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. September 2019)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Welchen kann ich denn fürs iPhone nehmen? Hab schon in der Fritzbox einige Sachen in der Blacklist stehen, hilft aber nur teilweise. Am PC mit Chrome und Adblock kommt trotzdem noch erstaunlich viel Werbung durch.


AdGuard zum Beispiel.


----------



## BigJohn (29. September 2019)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Am PC mit Chrome und Adblock kommt trotzdem noch erstaunlich viel Werbung durch.


Am Rechner adblock deaktivieren (wird erkannt und ads nachgeladen) und ghostery den Rest machen lassen. Dann ist Ruhe


----------



## 4mate (29. September 2019)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Adblock


... ist schon seit 2 Jahre nix mehr - weil "bestimmte" Werbung erlaubt wird 


Deshalb schnellstens uBlock Origin holen und Ruhe ist wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. September 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> AdGuard zum Beispiel.


Hab den hier:









						‎Adblock Plus für Safari
					

‎Die einfache Methode, um Werbung auf deinem iPhone und iPad zu blockieren.   Lästige Werbung wie Pop-ups, Video-Anzeigen, Banner und als Content getarnte Werbung gehören dank Adblock Plus der Vergangenheit an (ABP)!   Safari-Nutzer genießen mit Adblock Plus, dem weltweit führenden Werbeblocker...



					apps.apple.com
				




Funktioniert bisher ganz gut.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. September 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> ... ist schon seit 2 Jahre nix mehr - weil "bestimmte" Werbung erlaubt wird Anhang anzeigen 916237
> Deshalb schnellstens uBlock Origin holen und Ruhe ist wieder


Leider nicht für iOS oder hab ich die App bloß übersehen?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Hab den hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und funkt ordentlich nach draußen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. September 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> und funkt ordentlich nach draußen.


Was empfiehlst du als Alternative?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2019)

ublock


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. September 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> ublock


Finde ich nicht im iOS App Store


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (29. September 2019)

Nimm AdGuard


----------



## ufp (29. September 2019)

Bei mir funktioniert sowohl ADPlus als auch uBlock und AdGuard (Windows 10).

Allerdings nicht bei eMTB-News.de (ich weiß, Jehova und Spalter!):


----------



## ruppidog (1. Oktober 2019)

Schon wieder eine Flutwelle von neuen Beiträgen mit chinesischen Schriftzeichen. Ein Filter der solche Beiträge unterbindet ist keine Option ?


----------



## GeneralStone (1. Oktober 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Schon wieder eine Flutwelle von neuen Beiträgen mit chinesischen Schriftzeichen. Ein Filter der solche Beiträge unterbindet ist keine Option ?


Keine Chance. Das sind die achtzehn Tricks der Triaden


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich wüsste, wie es funktioniert!

Es müssten sich genügend User zusammenschließen und mal 1 Tag nicht ins IBC gehen.
Das sollte verstanden und eine Lösung präsentiert werden.


----------



## ufp (1. Oktober 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich wüsste, wie es funktioniert!
> 
> Es müssten sich genügend User zusammenschließen und mal 1 Tag nicht ins IBC gehen.
> Das sollte verstanden und eine Lösung präsentiert werden.


Vielleicht diesen Freitag?
_Freitag _für die Behebung der Forums Software und andere Kleinigkeiten _für die_ _Zukunft_.


----------



## Sledge (3. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
in diesem Thread habe ich bisher keine Lösung gefunden zu meinen Problem. Wenn ich einzelne Forenbereiche über den Schieberegler ausblende, wird das nicht gespeichert. Innerhalb einer Sitzung wird es gespeichert, aber nach Rechnerneustart muss ich jeden Bereich wieder einzeln wegklicken. 
Gibt es eine Lösung oder ist das ein vereinzeltes Problem nur bei mir? Könnte es an den Cookieinstellungen liegen?

Danke und viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2019)

Sledge schrieb:


> Könnte es an den Cookieinstellungen liegen?


liegt daran.


----------



## lanman75 (11. Oktober 2019)

@rik 

Du hattest vor einigen Monaten  unsere IG reaktiviert:



			https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/lueneburger-heide.323/
		


Scheinbar hab ich keine Moderator Funktion mehr und kann keine neuen User eintragen bzw. einladen....

Gibt es da einen Trick oder ist die Funktion generell nicht mehr vorhanden?

Grüße 
Lanman


----------



## Marcus (11. Oktober 2019)

lanman75 schrieb:


> Gibt es da einen Trick oder ist die Funktion generell nicht mehr vorhanden?



Kannst du unter folgendem Link etwas sehen? https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/account/moderated-groups/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanman75 (11. Oktober 2019)

Nee...


----------



## Marcus (11. Oktober 2019)

@lanman75 Jetzt müsste da was zu sehen sein.


----------



## lanman75 (11. Oktober 2019)

Sieht gut aus

Ich teste das einmal.... Danke


----------



## nightwolf (14. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ich einen Beitrag schreibe, in denen ich mich ueber irgendwelche Deppen beschwere, und dann jemand '  ' bewertet, was heisst denn das?  

Er aergert sich_ (genauso wie ich)_ ueber diese Deppen oder
Er ist einer der Deppen und aergert sich dass ich ihn erwischt habe
*??? *
Muss keiner beantworten. Ich vermute letzteres, wenn ersteres zutraefe, koennte man ja einfach '' bewerten


----------



## nightwolf (14. Oktober 2019)

Mit Euch hat man immer Spass   YMMD


----------



## GG71 (14. Oktober 2019)

Mahlzeit,
gibt es irgendwelche Best Practices, 
wenn man vom Smartfön (Android) aus hier keine Bilder mehr hochladen kann?
Pic-Upload via E-Mail ist immer noch deaktiviert?


----------



## nightwolf (14. Oktober 2019)

Willst Du Attachment oder Album?
Ich meine dass zumindest Attachment kein Problem ist 
Hab ich IIRC schon gemacht und hat funktioniert ... ohne besonderes Rumgetrickse.


----------



## nightwolf (14. Oktober 2019)

OK


----------



## GG71 (14. Oktober 2019)

Egal was.
Ich komme bis Auswahl, Upload wird geblock von wem\was auch immer.
Keine Fehlermeldung oder Hinweis.

BTW: Kuchen Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (14. Oktober 2019)

GG71 schrieb:


> (...) BTW: Kuchen Top!


Danke, ist halt leider laengst aufgegessen 
Zufaelliges Foto das auf dem Tablet drauf war / ist. Ist ein Lenovo Android LTE Tablet.
Aber das steht ja glaub ich eh alles in den EXIF Daten des Kuchenfotos  

Musst zu Besuch kommen dann back ich ggf. einen Neuen


----------



## Silberrücken (16. Oktober 2019)

Datenverbrauch aktuell bei mir rückläufig- Geschwindigkeit der Aufrufe dafür aber extrem langsam.....!

Erklärung gefunden- Datensparer hat sich aktiviert. 

Ansonsten: meine verfuegbaren 2 GB am fon sind beim Surfen im IBC Forum innerhalb weniger Stunden weg!


----------



## dotzball42 (17. Oktober 2019)

Seit ein paar Tagen kann ich mich nicht mehr "richtig" ausloggen. Also ausloggen geht, aber die Seite wird nicht neu geladen. Es sieht so aus als ob es Verbindungsprobleme gibt und die Seite nicht geladen werden kann (beständiger Fortschrittsbalken). Wenn ich das laden abbreche und einen Link anklicke, dann bin ich nicht mehr eingeloggt bzw. dann ist es zu erkennen.

Letzte Woche war das noch nicht so.

Android 9, DuckDuckGo Browser, Mobil per Telekom 4G

Edit:
Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. Oktober 2019)

Hi


Hat noch jemand Probleme mit Privatnachrichten ?
Seit mehreren Tagen kann ich keine Privatnachrichten mehr ansehen - nicht nur keine neueren, auch keine älteren. 

Schreiben kann ich zwar noch PNs, aber sobald ich eine PN abgeschickt habe, wird mein geschriebener Text auch nichtmehr angezeigt.
Woran könnte das liegen. 
Solche Probleme hatte ich bisher noch nie. 

Außerdem habe ich in den letzten beiden Tagen 3 Mal versucht beim Winterpokal ein Team zu erstellen, was ebenfalls nicht funktioniert hat wegen eines "internen Fehlers" wie die Meldung besagte.

In den Foren Beiträge zu verschicken geht dagegen ganz normal. 


Grüße und Danke 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## nightwolf (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab keine aktuellen PNs ... die letzte ist vll von vor zwei oder drei Wochen.
Aber ich sehe auch nur die *Uebersicht*, und wenn ich dann eine Konversation aufrufen will, kommt nur eine leere Seite.


Silberrücken schrieb:


> (...) Ansonsten: meine verfuegbaren 2 GB am fon sind beim Surfen im IBC Forum innerhalb weniger Stunden weg!


Das kann, je nach Haeufigkeit nicht verkleinerter Fotos, schon passieren.
Deswegen sag ich ja immer, ins Album mit den Fotos, und die Standard (550pixel) Vorschau einbinden.
Aber das wollen ja viele nicht: 
_Ich will die Bilder nicht erst alle grossklicken muessen mimimi_
Heisst es dann immer ... ?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (18. Oktober 2019)

Hi Nightwolf




nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab keine aktuellen PNs ... die letzte ist vll von vor zwei oder drei Wochen.
> Aber ich sehe auch nur die *Uebersicht*, und wenn ich dann eine Konversation aufrufen will, kommt nur eine leere Seite.



Genau dasselbe wie bei mir. 
Ich habe es heute mal mit einem anderen Browser probiert, und jetzt klappt es. Auch ein Team beim Winterpokal erstellen klappte damit gut. 

Der Admin hat mir per Mail geschrieben, dass ich mal den Cache leeren könnte, und schauen ob es dann (mit dem bisherigen Browser) auch wieder geht. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (18. Oktober 2019)

Was ist hier passiert? Finde ebenfalls keine PNs mehr- alles verschwunden! Vielleicht kann professionelle Hilfe dieses Forum noch retten


----------



## nightwolf (18. Oktober 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> (...) Vielleicht kann professionelle Hilfe dieses Forum noch retten


Das sagt man sonst immer wenn es einen Psychiater braucht ?


----------



## nightwolf (18. Oktober 2019)

OK hier am Tablet sind die PNs da, also zumindest die letzte Konversation, andere habe ich nicht geprüft.
Ich probiere es später an der Workstation mal mit Cache leeren.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (18. Oktober 2019)

Hi Nightwolf


Hast du am Tablet denselben Browser wie am PC ?


Grüße 



nightwolf schrieb:


> OK hier am Tablet sind die PNs da, also zumindest die letzte Konversation, andere habe ich nicht geprüft.
> Ich probiere es später an der Workstation mal mit Cache leeren.


----------



## nightwolf (18. Oktober 2019)

Mit Chrome funktioniert es auf Tablet und Workstation, nur mit Firefox nicht. Da hilft auch kein Cache ausleeren.


----------



## ruppidog (18. Oktober 2019)




----------



## nightwolf (18. Oktober 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


>


Windoze ist unbeteiligt  
Eher: Firefox has encoutered an unexpected problem with mtb-news.de


----------



## Silberrücken (18. Oktober 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Mit Chrome funktioniert es auf Tablet und Workstation, nur mit Firefox nicht. Da hilft auch kein Cache ausleeren.




Aha..........


----------



## scratch_a (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab mit Firefox unter Kubuntu keine Probleme mit PN


----------



## Ahija (19. Oktober 2019)

UR (Chrome Ableger) und Edge machen hier unter Win10 keine Probleme mit PNs. 
Safari auf Mac OS ebenfalls nicht. Safari auf iOS auch problemfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Oktober 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Mit Chrome funktioniert es auf Tablet und Workstation, nur mit Firefox nicht. Da hilft auch kein Cache ausleeren.



Hi Nightwolf


Habe den Cache geleert, mit Windwos und Firefox gehen die PNs trotzdem nicht. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## nightwolf (19. Oktober 2019)

Es verdichtet sich auf Firefox-Problem.
Naja wenn ich (zumindest fuer PNs) den Chrome-Browser nehmen muss *und das vor allen Dingen auch weiss* dann komm ich ja klar   ?


----------



## ruppidog (19. Oktober 2019)

Mit Ghostery ist Chrome auch nicht ganz so schlimm...


----------



## 4mate (19. Oktober 2019)

"Mein" Fux tut was er soll mit Windoof 7 und zeigt alles ohne Mühe ?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Oktober 2019)

Hi 4mate



4mate schrieb:


> "Mein" Fux tut was er soll mit Windoof 7 und zeigt alles ohne Mühe ?



Sehr interessant, ich habe genau dasselbe Betriebssystem + Browser wie du, und bei mir geht es nicht. Schon verrückt mit der Technik manchmal. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## ufp (19. Oktober 2019)

Chrome-Browser sind generell nicht zu empfehlen!
Alternativen: Opera, Firefox, Pale Moon zB


----------



## GG71 (19. Oktober 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Chrome-Browser sind generell nicht zu empfehlen!


Ach?
Sagt wer? 
Der EU Browserbeaftragte Knallinger Öttinger?


----------



## scratch_a (19. Oktober 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Windows als BS ist generell nicht zu empfehlen!



Habs mal korrigiert


----------



## 4mate (19. Oktober 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Chrome-Browser sind generell nicht zu empfehlen!


So ist es. Schlimmer als Fratzenbuch und WhatsApp zusammen in Punkto Daten abfischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (19. Oktober 2019)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi 4mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du einen Ad Blocker verwendest: Dort die URL zu den PN in die White List eintragen.
Bzw. zuvor deinen eigenen Regeln nach dieser URL durchforsten.

Nicht dass ich das hätte machen müssen! Habe mir vorhin extra alles durch gesehen und es
gibt weder eigene Regeln noch einen Eintrag in der WL


----------



## ruppidog (19. Oktober 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> …in Punkto Daten abfischen…




Muss man jedoch nicht zulassen, so wie bei allen anderen Browsern auch..


----------



## ufp (19. Oktober 2019)

GG71 schrieb:


> Ach?
> Sagt wer?
> Der EU Browserbeaftragte Knallinger Öttinger?


Google. Bzw Alphabet Inc.


----------



## ufp (19. Oktober 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Muss man jedoch nicht zulassen, so wie bei allen anderen Browsern auch..


Und du meinst, du kannst vieles, alles nicht zulassen?
Du schließt auf der einen Seite zehn Lücken und auf der anderen ploppen, ohne das du es merkst, einige andere wieder auf.
Und die auch erst im Laufe der Zeit, ua durch Computerexperten, Datenschützer, Konsumentenschutzorganisationen etc "auf- bzw entdeckt" werden.

Wenn es Chrome sein muss, kann es ja trotzdem ein "alternativer" Browser sein. Wie zB Vivaldi.


----------



## 4mate (19. Oktober 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Muss man jedoch nicht zulassen, so wie bei allen anderen Browsern auch..



Ich habe vor einiger Zeit 3 Monate den Chrome getestet.
Er führt ein Eigenleben und macht also automatisch Dinge,
die ich nicht gutheißen kann.
Das habe ich bei Firefox und Opera überhaupt nicht.

Das* BSI *empfiehlt als sichersten Browser übrigens den FF


----------



## nightwolf (19. Oktober 2019)

Es war der Adblocker ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Chrome-Browser sind generell nicht zu empfehlen!
> Alternativen: Opera, Firefox, Pale Moon zB


Opera ist ebenfalls ein Chromium-Browser. Der einzige, statistisch relevante Gegenspieler zu Google ist Mozilla. Der Vollständigkeit halber kann man vielleicht noch cliqz und Konqueror nennen als nicht-Chromium-Browser nennen. Getestet habe ich die aber nicht.


----------



## black-panther (22. Oktober 2019)

Moin, 
@rik 
ich hab seit neuestem das Problem, dass ich beim Besuch des Forums mit dem Smartphone plötzlich automatisch auf irgendwelche relativ unseriösen Werbeseiten/-angebote weiter geleitet werde. (à la "Sie haben gewonnen!"...)
Löschen von Cache/Cookies etc. brachte keine Abhilfe.

Hat das sonst noch jemand?

LG
Chris


----------



## Martina H. (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo @rik,

Thema Unterhaltung.

Wieviel Personen können in eine Unterhaltung eingeladen werden?
Woran kann ich erkennen, dass jemand die Unterhaltung verlassen hat? Ein Teilnehmer der Unterhaltung wird weiterhin aufgeführt, obwohl er die Unterhaltung verlassen hat. Sprich, er hat keinen Platz für jmd. anderen freigemacht.

Kann ich als "Einladender" die Unterhaltung aktiv verwalten, sprich Teilnehmer "entfernen", wäre das machbar?


----------



## Mad-Line (8. November 2019)

@rik

kann es sein das man in den verschobenen IG nur Lesen kann wenn man früher auch in der Gruppe war?
Mir Berichten User das Sie den Link nicht Öffnen können. Könnt ihr die bitte Öffnen für alle?


----------



## Marcus (9. November 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wieviel Personen können in eine Unterhaltung eingeladen werden?



Hi,

die Begrenzung ist jetzt entfernt!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (9. November 2019)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> kann es sein das man in den verschobenen IG nur Lesen kann wenn man früher auch in der Gruppe war?



Ja, generell sind die IGs geschlossen. Ich kann einzelne IGs gerne auf Wunsch öffentlich einsehbar machen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## mw.dd (9. November 2019)

In irgendeinem Cache speichern sich Multizitate, die ich mal zitieren wollte...
"Entfernen" geht nicht, "Einfügen" auch nicht... wie werde ich das los? Ich benutze
Firefox unter Android, einloggen und neuanmelden habe ich schon gemacht...


----------



## scratch_a (9. November 2019)

War bei mir früher immer so. Inzwischen bringt "Entwurf löschen" bei mir Abhilfe. (Bei dem Disketten-Symbol übern Schreibfenster)


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. November 2019)

Wenn ich mit Chrome Mobil den Link eines Fotos kopieren möchte, geht das nicht, oder stell ich mich blöd an? Es öffnet sich beim gedrückt halten des Links immer die Tastatur... (S7, mit Androit 8.0 und aktuellem Chrome)


----------



## mw.dd (9. November 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> War bei mir früher immer so. Inzwischen bringt "Entwurf löschen" bei mir Abhilfe. (Bei dem Disketten-Symbol übern Schreibfenster)


Funktioniert leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (9. November 2019)

Und wenn du es manuell löscht und dann auf die Diskette zum speichern klickst?


----------



## Martina H. (9. November 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Begrenzung ist jetzt entfernt!
> 
> ...



Danke, funktioniert 

Noch eine Frage:

Ein Teilnehmer hat die Unterhaltung verlassen, wird aber in der Teilnehmerliste immer noch aufgeführt. Könnt ihr die Möglichkeit einrichten, dass ich den Teilnehmer entfernen kann?

Alternativ wäre naturlich: wenn Unterhaltung verlassen, dann auch raus


----------



## ufp (9. November 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> In irgendeinem Cache speichern sich Multizitate, die ich mal zitieren wollte...
> "Entfernen" geht nicht, "Einfügen" auch nicht... wie werde ich das los? Ich benutze
> Firefox unter Android, einloggen und neuanmelden habe ich schon gemacht...


War/ist bei mir auch so.
Allerdings war das Geräteabhängig.
Beim Handy [Android 9] waren mehrere Zitate noch im Cache.
Am Computer nicht (mehr) [Windows].

Dafür sehe ich am Handy [Android] 9 kein Diskettensymbol, kann also dort den Beitrag weder speichern noch löschen .


----------



## black-panther (9. November 2019)

Halt das Handy mal quer


----------



## 4mate (9. November 2019)

Nutzt nix. Es gibt keinerlei Möglichkeit am Mobiltelefon


----------



## black-panther (9. November 2019)

Bei mir ist dir Diskette auf Android 9 im Quermodus da, also ned labern


----------



## 4mate (9. November 2019)

Bei dir, ja. Bei mir und @mw.dd und @ufp nicht. Denn wo nix is kann nix geklickt werden. Alte Kompjutäh Weisheit


----------



## Mad-Line (9. November 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Ja, generell sind die IGs geschlossen. Ich kann einzelne IGs gerne auf Wunsch öffentlich einsehbar machen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik



Dann mache die bitte mal auf. Danke


----------



## Marcus (10. November 2019)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> Dann mache die bitte mal auf. Danke



Sagste mir noch schnell, um welche IG es geht?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (10. November 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Bei mir ist dir Diskette auf Android 9 im Quermodus da, also ned labern


Bei mir ist die auch da; wenn ich da auf "Entwurf löschen" klicke (respektive "touche") hat das jedoch auf die Geister-Multizitate keinen Einfluss; die sind einfach immer noch da.


scratch_a schrieb:


> Und wenn du es manuell löscht und dann auf die Diskette zum speichern klickst?


Wie könnte ich die manuell löschen?


----------



## scratch_a (10. November 2019)

Ich meinte damit, wenn im "Schreibfenster" ein Text steht, der nicht weg geht, diesen dann einfach markieren, löschen und danach auf die Diskette klicken, also quasi einen leeren Entwurf speichern. Hab das gestern bei mir probiert, da hat es mit Firefox so funktioniert.

Oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?


----------



## mw.dd (10. November 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit, wenn im "Schreibfenster" ein Text steht, der nicht weg geht, diesen dann einfach markieren, löschen und danach auf die Diskette klicken, also quasi einen leeren Entwurf speichern. Hab das gestern bei mir probiert, da hat es mit Firefox so funktioniert.
> 
> Oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?


Ich meine:
Wenn ich auf "Zitate einfügen" gehe öffnet sich ein Fenster, in dem ganz viele Zitate drin sind. Damit kann ich aber nichts machen: Weder "Entfernen", noch "Beiträge zitieren" oder Reihenfolge verändern..
Ist auch nur hier am Tablet, am PC (Chrome) als auch am Telefon (Firefox unter Android) funktioniert es.
Wahrscheinlich ist das irgendeine Funktion im Browser, nur welche?

Noch was anderes:
Bilder per Link hinzufügen funktioniert weder am Tablet noch am Telefon. Ich gehe auf das Grafiksymbol im Editor, wechsle zu Link, klicke in Zeile und gehe auf "Einfügen"... Fenster schließt sich, nix passiert.


----------



## scratch_a (10. November 2019)

Ahso, jetzt versteh ich dein Problem...sorry. Hab mich bisher nur immer am PC eingeloggt und da funktioniert es ja, deshalb weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## null-2wo (10. November 2019)

ich kann keine anderen reaktionen mehr als "like" vergeben - anstatt der auswahl fragt mich der browsee, ob ich den link in einem neuen tab öffnen will. ging aber schon mal... ist das ein browser-problem?


----------



## mw.dd (10. November 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Noch was anderes:
> Bilder per Link hinzufügen funktioniert weder am Tablet noch am Telefon. Ich gehe auf das Grafiksymbol im Editor, wechsle zu Link, klicke in Zeile und gehe auf "Einfügen"... Fenster schließt sich, nix passiert.


Es liegt am Browser. Mit Chrome geht's...
Und dank Blokada kann ich jetzt auch Chrome benutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (10. November 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Sagste mir noch schnell, um welche IG es geht?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik




 na die in meiner Signatur ;-)


----------



## ufp (11. November 2019)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> na die in meiner Signatur ;-)


Welche man auf dem Handy (Android) in der mobilen Version nicht sieht. Außer man kann dies Einstellen?


----------



## freigeist (11. November 2019)

japp, über Android ist nix mit Signaturen


----------



## black-panther (11. November 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Halt das Handy mal quer


----------



## freigeist (11. November 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


>



tatsächlich..    aber, wer macht sowas ?! ok..die, die nur solch kleine Pimm.. äh Smartphöns haben


----------



## black-panther (11. November 2019)

freigeist schrieb:


> tatsächlich..   aber, wer macht sowas ?!


die, die die Signatur sehen wollen...


----------



## ufp (11. November 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> die, die die Signatur sehen wollen...





Tatsächlich   .
Ohne Einstellungen, einfach mit Drehen .

Ich tu mir da mit meinem 6.99 Zoll großem Handy leicht(er).


----------



## kordesh (17. November 2019)

Kann es sein, dass es seit dem Update mit dem Spam nach und nach immer schlimmer geworden ist?
Ich surfe oft über „neue Beiträge“ durchs Forum. 
Das kann man morgens mittlerweile eigentlich vergessen, da einfach jeder Thread dieser Spam Müll ist. 
Gerade eben würde ich den Anteil an Spam-Threads auf den ersten 5 Seiten auf über 95% tippen. Da sind Seiten dabei, da ist nicht win Thread, der kein Spam ist ☹️


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. November 2019)

Warum ist denn der Button "top", also um auf der Seite nach oben zu springen, erst sichtbar, wenn man etwas nach oben scrollt? Sowas nervt mich total, weils so unnötig ist. Ich klick lieber direkt irgendwo drauf... @rik


----------



## Bubba. (23. November 2019)

@rik :

In den Unterhaltungen fehlen sämtliche Inhalte bzw. sind nicht sichtbar.
Weder Beiträge von anderen Usern noch meine eigenen. 




Der Benutzer @Sloop hat dasselbe Problem, siehe:

Fehlende Inhalte in Unterhaltungen

Ich benutze Safari 13.0.3

Habe mich schonmal neu angemeldet und auch Safari neu gestartet, keine Änderung.
Betrifft sowohl neue als auch ältere Unterhaltungen.

Könnt Ihr bitte mal danach schauen?

Danke und Gruß

Bubba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (23. November 2019)

Bubba. schrieb:


> @rik :
> 
> In den Unterhaltungen fehlen sämtliche Inhalte bzw. sind nicht sichtbar.
> Weder Beiträge von anderen Usern noch meine eigenen.
> ...


Interessiert das hier überhaupt jemand von MTB News? Denn auch meine Anregung, man solle doch bei den Kommentaren unter einem Artikel eine verlinkung zum Artikel rein machen wurde mit der Aussage "poste das im Forum" ignoriert.


----------



## Marcus (24. November 2019)

Bubba. schrieb:


> In den Unterhaltungen fehlen sämtliche Inhalte bzw. sind nicht sichtbar.



Hallo,

ich sehe zumindest, dass die Unterhaltungen und ihre Beiträge in der Datenbank existieren, es handelt sich daher um einen Anzeigefehler.

Hast du es mal auf einem anderen Browser getestet?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2019)

Problem hab ich auch auf Firefox, im Edge sind sie sichtbar .... komisch
In der Liste der Unterhaltungen werden sie angezeigt, geht man in eine Unterhaltung rein sieht man keine Inhalte. Die Seitenzahlen werden aber angezeigt ....komisch


----------



## Sloop (24. November 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich sehe zumindest, dass die Unterhaltungen und ihre Beiträge in der Datenbank existieren, es handelt sich daher um einen Anzeigefehler.
> 
> ...


Firefox, Chrome und Safaris sind jetzt nicht gerade die Browser, wo eh keiner verwendet. Wurde das neue Forum etwa nicht mit den gängigen Browsern getestet?


----------



## Bubba. (24. November 2019)

rik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich sehe zumindest, dass die Unterhaltungen und ihre Beiträge in der Datenbank existieren, es handelt sich daher um einen Anzeigefehler.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

danke für Deine Antwort.
Das muss ich morgen auf dem Arbeitsrechner probieren, da habe ich Chrome.
Ich gebe Dir nochmal Feedback.

Gruß

Bubba

Nachtrag: Auf dem iPhone 6S kann ich im Safari alles lesen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2019)

Firefox via Android funktioniert's auch ?


----------



## 4mate (25. November 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es war der Adblocker ... ?


Der übliche schwer Verdächtige, wie sich in diesem Faden mehrfach zeigte...


----------



## Bogie (25. November 2019)

Hallo,

ich bekomme plötzlich eine zweite IG ( Optik Tuning - Eloxieren) angezeigt, in der ich aber kein Mitglied bin/war.


----------



## Bubba. (25. November 2019)

Bubba. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für Deine Antwort.
> Das muss ich morgen auf dem Arbeitsrechner probieren, da habe ich Chrome.
> ...



Auf dem Arbeitsrechner mit Chrome funktioniert es.
Ich schaue nachher mal ob es am Adblocker liegt... da hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (25. November 2019)

Bogie schrieb:


> ich bekomme plötzlich eine zweite IG ( Optik Tuning - Eloxieren) angezeigt, in der ich aber kein Mitglied bin/war.



Es wurde gewünscht, dass diese öffentlich wird.


----------



## Bogie (25. November 2019)

Ah ok, Danke für die schnelle Aufklärung!


----------



## Bubba. (25. November 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Der übliche schwer Verdächtige, wie sich in diesem Faden mehrfach zeigte...


Danke für den Tipp, Du hattest recht damit.


----------



## Sloop (27. November 2019)

Ohne Adblocker also keine Nachrichten? WTF. Was soll das?


----------



## scratch_a (27. November 2019)

Firefox + uBlock Origin und dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Ahija (28. November 2019)

Firefox mit Ghostery auch kein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (28. November 2019)

Chrome und Adblock+ funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## dominikblitz (5. Dezember 2019)

Wieso tauchen in letzter Zeit beim Anklicken und runterscrollen nervige Werbepopups ala sie haben gewonnen auf? Liegts an den geschalteten anzeigen? Andere Webseiten und deren Foren blieben unauffällig. Hat da jemand Erklärungen oder Gründe? Danke vorab


----------



## Deleted 344631 (5. Dezember 2019)

Weniger auf Pornoseiten surfen und ab und an mal den Verlauf samt Cookies löschen.


----------



## black-panther (6. Dezember 2019)

Bringt nix, hatte ich weiter oben irgendwo anders auch schon gepostet.
Mal ist da Wochenlang nix, dann kommen die Dinger manchmal mehrmals am Tag wieder.


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2019)

Seit kurzem gibts riesige Multiwerbeblöcke in den Threads.
Is das wirklich nötig? Gehts echt nur noch um Geld?
Da sind wirklich so absurde Sachen in den Blöcken...weil ich manchmal was beruflich nachschlagen muss.
Das is echt nur noch dumm!


----------



## black-panther (9. Dezember 2019)

Meinst du das? ...





Jap, ziemlich groß und nervig...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Dezember 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Seit kurzem gibts riesige Multiwerbeblöcke in den Threads.
> Is das wirklich nötig? Gehts echt nur noch um Geld?
> Da sind wirklich so absurde Sachen in den Blöcken...weil ich manchmal was beruflich nachschlagen muss.
> Das is echt nur noch dumm!


+1
klar "müsst" ihr euch irgendwie finanzieren aber das geht zu weit !


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2019)

bikespammer schrieb:


> klar "müsst" ihr euch irgendwie finanzieren aber das geht zu weit !


Leider interessiert es die Betreiber des IBC nicht, was die stört, die es auch sagen...

das meine ich:


----------



## ufp (10. Dezember 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Leider interessiert es die Betreiber des IBC nicht, was die stört, die es auch sagen...
> 
> das meine ich:


Der "Laden" läuft, die Klickzahlen steigen. Korrelierend der Gewinn.
Abwanderungen, also Accounts löschen, inaktiv = nichts klicken (lesen), kommen eben wenig bis gar nicht vor.

Und irgendwie muss ja der gratis Inhalt, sowie die Biere, finanziert werden.
Da passen Pillen in einem Radsportforum doch perfekt .


----------



## derlippi (19. Dezember 2019)

hm ist das neu das bei Pressemitteilungen zu Ebikes die Kommentarfunktion deaktviert ist?

Nun konnte ich niemand mitteilen dass ich statt Radon Render Radon Rentner (potent) gelesen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (19. Dezember 2019)

derlippi schrieb:


> ist das neu



Nein.

Ich schließe das Thema dann mal langsam, das Forum-Update ist ja jetzt lange genug abgeschlossen


----------

